# "Necessary Evil" OOC



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi, everyone!

This is the OOC of my Superhero Campaign. It is an adaption of the Necessary Evil campaign for Savage Worlds.

*Current players:*
Thanee - *Sorceress*
Voda Vosa - *Helis the Destroyer*
Jemal - *Siren*



*What is it about:*



> *Necessary Evil: Explorers Edition*
> 
> When all the super heroes of the world are blown to kingdom come by an army of invading aliens who will save the day? Evil…
> The only forces left to take on the alien menace are the crafty and self serving super villains!
> ...



In a world overrun by hostile aliens, everyone who fights them is 'good'. The campaign even assumes/encourages that the characters start to like the new role and the support of the people enough to, at the end, maybe become the new heroes of the world.

I would like the characters to be surviving heroes or petty thieves and robbers, not innocent-killing maniacs.


Character Creation Rules:

PL 10, 150 PP

-----
IC
OOC
RG


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok, my concept is a warrior from the old days, who was trapped in the underworld forever; and was resurrected to fight the alien menace. He'll probably be a weapon master, so lots of different attacks and stuff


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's the crunch for Filipo AKA "Helis" the Destroyer.- 

[sblock=Abilities 	(	32	pp)	]			
Strength: 	30	(+	10	)			
Dexterity: 	18	(+	4	)			
Constitution: 	18	(+	4	)			
Intelligence: 	14	(+	2	)			
Wisdom: 	14	(+	2	)			
Charisma: 	10	(+	0	)	[/sblock]		
[sblock=Combat	(	24	pp)	]

Attack Melee:	12						
Attack Ranged:	12

CMB	22						
CMD	29											
Defense:	5						
Initiative:	12						
[/sblock]							
[sblock=Attacks	]						
Hypastes:	+	12	Attack	for DC:	24	Range:	Melee
Phyla:	+	12	Attack	for DC:	24	Range:	5ft reach
Toxotes:	+	12	Attack	for DC:	24	Range:	125 ft range
Shockwave:	+	Area	Attack	for DC:	20	Range:	10x10 cone
[/sblock]							
[sblock=Saves	(	11	pp)	]

Toughness:	10						
Fortitude:	7						
Reflex:	7						
Will:	7						
[/sblock]														
[sblock=Skills                               	(	10	pp)	]			
8	(	4	)	Acrobatics                      			                     			
10	(	0	)	Athletics			                        			
6	(	4	)	Concentration                   			
6	(	4	)	Craft                                 			                   			
4	(	4	)	Intimidate                      			                       			
6	(	4	)	Medicine                        			
6	(	4	)	Notice                             			                     			
8	(	4	)	Control: Ride                                  			                          			
6	(	4	)	Sense Motive                      			                  			
8	(	4	)	Stealth                             			
6	(	4	)	Survival                           						
[/sblock]							
[sblock=Feats	(	16	pp)	]

Power attack							
All out attack							
Evasion	2						
Accurate attack							
Improved critical (Hypastes)	1						
Move by action							
Improved initiative	2						
Elusive target							
Instant up							
Quick draw	2						
Takedown attack							
Stunning attack						
Ultimate effort (T. saves)						
[/sblock]												
[sblock=Powers 	(	60	pp)	]

Weapon Master Array							
>Hypastes (Strike)	8						
>>EX: Penetrating, Autofire"						
>>PF: Split attack (2)							

>Phyla (Strike) 8							
>>EX: Penetrating, secondary effect							
>>PF: Thrown, Reach (1)							

>Toxotes (Blast) 8	1						
>>EX: Autofire	0						
>>PF:  Precise, Improved Range						


Heracles Armor (Hard to lose device)	8						
>Protection	6						
>Shield	10						
>Immunity (Critical hits)	2						
>Enhanced Strenght	12						
>Super Strenght	1										
>>Shockwave	1						
>Absortion	2						
[/sblock]																	
[sblock=Drawback	(	-3	pp)]				
Fire vulnerability (Moder, common) 	3	[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 10, 2011)

Just checking in.  No time to start reworking Octavia yet though.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 10, 2011)

I might just be interested in this, now that I'm not playing much else........we'd be using M&M 2E basically, yes?  Plus whatever changes you've presented in your other thread.......  Should we be using Ultimate Power when it comes to designing characters/powers, or the M&M 2E core rulebook?

I think I have a few villains or antiheroes that I designed for my Vanguard-'Verse setting that might be fun to play in this sort of campaign.  These are the ones that are probably most-appropriate.......the other villains or antiheroes are too violent/ruthless or too specialized.  If none of these fit, I might just try a hero that survived the aliens' slaughter.  Let me know what ya think on these.

*Spectre:*
The so-called Spectre is a former spy who became a thief after the fall of his home country's powerbase, but resumed spywork after he discovered a ragged old cloak suffused with magic.  The Spectre's dark cloak allows him to assume a ghostly, incorporeal form at will.  The shift between forms is quite sudden, and is very useful to Spectre in combat, though he prefers to avoid fighting.  In his ghostly form, Spectre is a transparent, dark, humanoid shape that can pass through nearly anything.  Energy effects have a minor effect against Spectre in his ghostly form, while magical forces are almost fully effective against him then.  Spectre wields throwing knives when needed, but also has the power to unleash bolts of life-enervating energy while wearing his cloak, but not when in ghostly form.  In his spectral form, the Spectre can unleash anti-magic blasts at the expense of weakening the cloak's current stored energy.  The cloak slowly regenerates its magic if inactive and exposed directly to moonlight.  The man himself is of fairly average physique and intellect.

*Icebreaker:*
A burly and stubborn criminal, Icebreaker robs the toughest banks, jewelry stores, art galleries, and weapon depots, leaving nothing but frozen shards of broken vaults.  He has consistently resisted arrest and escaped the attempts of superheroes to pin him down.  His strength is superhuman and his body is as tough as a glacier.  Impervious to cold and able to exhale gusts of freezing wind, Icebreaker freezes and shatters anything in his way.  Icebreaker sometimes carries an oversized, double-bladed, frosteel axe from Jotunheim, 10 feet long in the haft with blades 4 feet wide, cold-forged and impervious to cold like himself.  He wears black leather and blue-white clothes with a ski mask, but often has to replace them after battling one superhero or another.  Icebreaker stands 8 feet tall with pale skin, blue hair, and a blue beard, the son of a frost giant jarl and a human woman, though his father only temporarily shrank himself with a spell to take his bride.  Icebreaker's mother is long dead, and a frost giant midwife raised him until he was old enough to stand among the other frost giant children, though still much smaller than them.  For whatever reason, he has left Jotunheim and roams the human world, pillaging any place valuable enough to warrant his attention, and selling his spoils to accumulate gold, silver, gems, and precious stones, which fascinate his greedy, giantish side.

*Kunai-Hime:*
The antiheroine known only by the alias of Kunai-Hime is a frequent prowler of the Japanese islands, and occasional foe to villains, heroes, and rich tycoons the world over.  Kunai-Hime spends most of her time spying on people to learn where villains, heroes, and valuables are coming and going, and the rest of her time is spent hunting down those three targets.  Kunai-Hime slays any heroes that she considers too reckless and dangerous to the common people, but her primary targets are supervillains that kill innocents or steal objects of great value.  Once she has dispatched a supervillain, or finds that she cannot overcome them, Kunai-Hime escapes with whatever items of value she can carry, to sell off later on the black market or at pawn shops and importers around the world.  On occasion, she will assist superheroes or innocents in need, but is always wary of people who may seek to capture her for executing her own, strict form of justice.

A japanese teenager, Kunai-Hime was trained in the martial arts of karate and ninjutsu since her early childhood and resented her family's rural, backwards lifestyle.  However, she experienced a life-changing crisis when her family was killed by a freak accident, the stray energy burst from a supervillain who was fleeing a few superheroes.  The blast was meant as a distraction, and yet the villain had killed her family for such a minor reason without any thought.  Kunai-Hime survived only by the sudden awakening of her own mutant gift, a psychic talent for limited matter manipulation.  She converted the air around her into a dense shield of carbon-fiber, purely on impulse, and then lost consciousness from the strain.

Kunai-Hime abandoned the crater that was once her family's house in the country, and wandered through the city nearby until she could come to terms with what had happened.  She gradually developed some control over her power, which had been inaccessable at first, and Kunai-Hime slowly learned what she could do.  All the while, she had to steal to survive, and had been presumed dead in the same explosion that disintegrated her family.  After nearly two years, Kunai-Hime mastered the basics of her power and decided what she would do.  Choosing an alias that suited her abilities and goals, Kunai-Hime set out to avenge her family and other victims of supervillains, but also to strike down the supposed heroes who had so recklessly put her family in danger.  Within months, the supervillain was dead, and so were the small team of Japanese superheroes that had chased him, all slain by Kunai-Hime's vengeful knives.  Her ninjutsu is strong.

The powers of Kunai-Hime are fairly minor and straining, allowing her to psychically alter matter on and around her in a brief, limited fashion.  Kunai-Hime is primarily limited to manipulating her own outer flesh, turning it into a diamond-like carbon-fiber carapace, forming blades of high-grade steel along her arms and legs, and launching barrages of steel or carbon-fiber darts.  The more refined and durable her creations, the more effort it takes and the more it strains her psyche, so Kunai-Hime usually limits herself to average and good-quality steel blades and darts.  Hardening her flesh and materializing a thin armor out of the air can protect Kunai-Hime sometimes, but she cannot convert her whole body, and thus receives only limited protection from this defense.  She wears stolen black spy gear.

Kunai-Hime's power only creates temporary changes in matter, and they revert back to normal within seconds or less, although she can maintain a creation for several seconds longer with great concentration and effort.  She has not been able to create other materials as of yet, and is still a fledgeling mutant.  Kunai-Hime has, however, learned to change the surface of her flesh and clothing into different colors and patterns at will, with only moderate concentration and effort, lending her a chameleonic quality that is her only long-lasting matter manipulation.  She has quickly grown familiar with the technologies and trappings of cities, having never cared for country life.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> I might just be interested in this, now that I'm not playing much else........we'd be using M&M 2E basically, yes? Plus whatever changes you've presented in your other thread....... Should we be using Ultimate Power when it comes to designing characters/powers, or the M&M 2E core rulebook?
> 
> ....



 You can use Ultimate Powers, but my changes still apply. Powers that are not present or changed from the core book will maybe changed after being 'proposed'.

Icebreaker sounds nice and straightforward and I like Spectre... , but there are 3 characters coming from my old game. One is a powerarmor with an extra twist, but the others: one got invisiblilty and the other is a powerhouse, so I would prefer Kunai-Hime, to keep the characters more different. Please post her sheet here, so I can review it.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey there! 

I would be interested in playing M&M 2nd for a change.

Conceptwise, how does the idea of a computer game character (the Diablo Sorceress), who somehow became real and started exploring the real world (starting with the mindset, that everything around her is monsters and loot, but slowly realizing that there is more to it), sound? So, a character based on the Magic power, probably using an ice magic theme.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh boy.  New players I haven't had the pleasure of being in a game with. Have some XP.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok, so we're in a superhero/modern game, and for character concepts, I've heard:

- ancient weapon-master with Herculean armor
- frost giant
- diablo sorceress

We also have...
- my character, designed with a Valkyrie theme
- perrin's Dark Angel, wings and all

... do we play fantasy much, or what?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2011)

Sounds like... but if we take the two we would have

VV = Weaponmaster (with a bit power armor)
Thanee = Mystic
jkason = Brick
herobizkit = Powerarmor
Arkhandus = Chemical Transformer
Octavia = Mystic 'Striker'


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 10, 2011)

Six is enough, I think.  

Are we missing something, then?


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 10, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Sounds like... but if we take the two we would have
> 
> VV = Weaponmaster (with a bit power armor)
> Thanee = Mystic
> ...




Or put another way...
VV = Striker/Tank
Thanee = Blaster
jkason = Tank
Herobizkit = blaster/tank
Arkhandus = ... um ... 
Octavia = Blaster?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 10, 2011)

Arkhandus, Thanee; long time no see! How are you?


----------



## jkason (Mar 10, 2011)

Checking in and subscribing. Since you were nice enough to do the math, I'll probably just use the re-figured Brick you posted in the other thread. Question: looks like the strike attack was replaced with straight up enhanced strength with the penetrating extra? So now his attacks are normal unarmed attacks, but effectively work the same as his strike did, with the added benefit that he gets  strengthy bonuses on other stuff like grapples, is that right?

jason


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2011)

I changed the title of the thread from recruiting to OOC.

Welcome Thanee and Arkhandus!

With a rooster of 6 dependable players I can stop recruiting 




jkason said:


> Checking in and subscribing. Since you were nice enough to do the math, I'll probably just use the re-figured Brick you posted in the other thread. Question: looks like the strike attack was replaced with straight up enhanced strength with the penetrating extra? So now his attacks are normal unarmed attacks, but effectively work the same as his strike did, with the added benefit that he gets  strengthy bonuses on other stuff like grapples, is that right?
> 
> jason




Yes, but I also increased the campaigns PL and PP. I can make some suggestions if you like (I can do the same for you, Herobizkit). Just say if you favor Toughens or Defense / attack bonus or damage.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 10, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> ... do we play fantasy much, or what?






Hey, my character concept cannot exist without computers, so it is definitely kinda modern. 

[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION]: Thank you! 
[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]: Hey, hey! 



> Thanee = Blaster




I was thinking more Controller than Blaster (i.e. freezing/slowing enemies and such), ok sure, some blasting powers would obviously be there, too. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jkason (Mar 10, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Yes, but I also increased the campaigns PL and PP. I can make some suggestions if you like (I can do the same for you, Herobizkit). Just say if you favor Toughens or Defense / attack bonus or damage.




Cool. It may be next week before I can do full tinkering, I'm afraid; I have a wedding out of town this weekend. 

In general, Brick's concept it pretty much in his name, and I tried to design him around that: he's easier to hit than he is to hurt (toughness over defense), and his punches are meant to be similar (i.e. he doesn't always hit, but when he does, it should hurt). Not an especially nuanced concept, but then I made him specifically to fill a role and because I'd never tried a straightforward powerhouse type before.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2011)

Comments in red and green.



Voda Vosa said:


> Here's the crunch for Filipo AKA "Helis" the Destroyer.-
> 
> [sblock=Abilities     (    32    pp)    ]
> Strength:     30    (+    10    )
> ...




Can you use a format that doesn't turn your brackets to smilies? Real question, I know this can be problematic.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 11, 2011)

Addressing the comments in order:

*your CMB breaks the PL cap*

*your unarmed attack breaks the PL cap *

Can't we put a 20 and that's it? So I don't have to lower the STR.

*there is no concentration skill*

Weee one more pp.

*No mechanical problem, but does this feat makes sense for this character? *
Of course, I envision him as some sort of Achiles, so dodgy and agile. Look at this guy's base abilities. 

Powers: Penetrating is not a ranked extra, you have as many as the power itself (it's a xx2 multiplier of the base cost) Autofire rank is 1 in both cases.
Secondary effect is the same as the first effect, the damage.
Shockwave is AP of superstrength. Absortion, taking physical damage and making it a heal check.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 11, 2011)

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]: The original idea behind my character was going to be mostly "a power suit" with "a shield" and reliant on equipment (like a real SWAT member might be, but with access to far better weapons).  I do have that Plasma power, but do I really "need" it? Could there be better use of the powers to be more Swiss-army-knife than One Big Cannon?

Being the guy I am, I'd like to have balance between offense and defense.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 11, 2011)

Also, I'll repost her here.
[sblock=Shieldmaiden]_*Shieldmaiden*_

*[16 pp] ABILITIES:*
(0) Str 10 0
(2) Dex 12 +1
(4) Con 14 +2
(4) Int 14 +2
(6) Wis 16 +3
(0) Cha 10 0

*[34 pp] COMBAT:*
(14) Attack +7
(20) Defense +10
Attacks:  Melee (+7), Ranged (+7), Plasma Control (+13)

*[8 pp] SAVES:*
(0) Toughness +7 (Con +2, Protection 5)
(3) Fort +5
(4) Reflex +5
(1) Will +4

*[16 pp] SKILLS:* (2pp per 8 ranks) Acrobatics 8, Drive 8, Investigate 8, Notice 8, Profession: Officer 8, Search 8, Sense Motive 8, Survival 8

*[15 pp] FEATS:*
Acrobatic Bluff 1, Benefit: Security Clearance 1, Elusive Target 1,  Evasion 1, Equipment 2 (+5 armor suit with special links for device),  Improved Block 1, Improved Disarm 1, Jack of All Trades 1, Precise Shot  1, Takedown Attack 2, Track 2, Weapon Bind 1 ok

_Power Armor Mode_
*[49 pp] Device 12:* Power Armor (Hard to lose); (1) Feature: Restricted (to users with special armor links) [grants 60pp towards Powers]

(5) Morph 4 (into motorcycle; PF Metamorph)
(3) Leaping 3
(5) Protection 5 (Impervious bonus to armor suit only)
(1) Speed 1
(10) Deflect 5 
(10) Enhanced Str +10
(8) Super-Senses 8 [darkvision, direction sense, distance sense, infrared, radio, time sense, track 2]
(11) Plasma Control 5 (PF: Homing 1)
(3) Expanded Feats: Attack Specialization (Plasma Control) 3
(4) Communication 4 (radio, 1 mile)

60pp Total

_Motorcycle Mode_
*(49) Device 12:* Power Armor (Hard to lose); Feature: Restricted (to users with special armor links) [grants 60pp towards Powers]

(5) Morph 4 (into battlesuit; PF Metamorph)
(3) Leaping 3
(5) Protection 5 (Impervious bonus to armor suit only)
(5) Speed 5
(5) Force Field 5
(8) Super-Senses 8 [darkvision, direction sense, distance sense, infrared, radio, time sense, track 2]
(22) Plasma Control 5 (AP: Stun 5, 10pp; Power Mod: Range 1; PF Homing 1)
(3) Expanded Feats: Attack Specialization (Plasma Control) 3
(4) Communication 4 (radio, 1 mile)

60pp total

*DRAWBACK:*
Normal Identity 4

Abilities 16 + Skills 16 (64 Ranks) + Feats 15 + Powers 48+2 + Combat 34 + Saves 8 – Drawbacks -4 = 135pp[/sblock]From what I've read of your rules edits, my Deflect and Leaping powers have to be adjusted/reassigned.  And I'm still not sure if my plasma power is only +5 to damage (which makes it, what, suck?)


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 11, 2011)

*Ninja!*

Fine, thanks Voda!  My own M&M PbP on CM's forum kinda died off last year as I got too distracted while waiting for responses and I went out of town with my family for a week or two to visit relatives back in Michigan.  After that trip, I just kept forgetting to update it on the rare occasions where I was reminded of it.   Maybe I'll try reviving it, but I've been too busy and distracted with other games lately (I'm running 3 games over OpenRPG and playing in 2).  Much easier to just keep track of stuff on EN World, since I've been reading here since 2000 and posting since a few years later.

Walking Dad, I'll work up Kunai-Hime's sheet for M&M and post it here sometime on Friday or Saturday, most likely.  Not sure if I'll get it finished tonight or not (most of my Vanguard-'Verse heroes and villains haven't been statted up yet for M&M).  I'l use the M&M 2E core rulebook, since I've only skimmed parts of Pocket Ultimate Power so far.  Sounds like Icebreaker and Spectre would be more redundant, as you mentioned, considering the rest of the group.  Kunai-Hime is, of course, a skillmonkey and sneak with minor mutant/psionic abilities that help her out in combat.  Think of her as melee support and ranged support, but primarily a scout/spy/infiltrator.

Edit: Oh, question!  Would a few feats or powers from the Mutants & Masterminds: Mecha & Manga supplement be acceptable?  Attack Flurry, Combo Action, Deep Ties, Slap Silly, Zen Strike, Combo Finish, Martial Arts Stance, Aggressive Counter, Catch Attack, Evasive Retreat, and Twin Weapon Strike might be fitting for Kunai-Hime.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 11, 2011)

Comments in green.


Voda Vosa said:


> Addressing the comments in order:
> 
> *your CMB breaks the PL cap*
> 
> ...




You also loos the points from the complication (see above).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok, so I'll put evasion 1, note the thingies, and.. Oh, "Secondary effect" is an extra. What I've thought about is that, if the lance hits, the it get stuck in the enemy body. Taking it out would cause damage as well. Not that the enemy will have the option, is just some rules translations to what I interpret from a RL situation.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay!  I stayed up later than I had intended, but I wasn't particularly tired until the past hour or half-hour anyway.......  Here's a preliminary version of Kunai-Hime's sheet.

I haven't factored in your houserules yet in this version.  Are we using Pathfinder as a base then for some stuff?  I'm still considering whether or not to tweak a few skill, feat, and power choices, maybe throwing in one or two Power Loss drawbacks for an extra point or two to spend on saving throws or skill ranks.  I had to drop several skill ranks and a few martial arts feats and alternate power Strikes to get her within the standard 150 points for PL 10.  Appearance description will be added later.

[sblock=Kunai Hime]Kunai-Hime
Real name unknown, Ninja/Matter-Manipulator
Female Human, Medium Size, Age 16, Height 4'-9", Weight 107 lbs.
Speaks, reads, and writes Arabic, Cantonese, English, German, Italian, Korean, Japanese, Mandarin, Russian, and Spanish
Allegiances: Justice, Japan
Power Level 10, Power Points 150, Spent 150, Hero Points 1
Max Attack/Save Difficulty +2/-2, Max Defense/Toughness +2/-2

Strength 14 (+2), Dexterity 18 (+4), Constitution 14 (+2)
Intelligence 12 (+1), Wisdom 18 (+4), Charisma 10 (+0)

Base Attack +12
Grapple +14 (+12 Base, +2 Str)
Melee +12 (+12 Base)
Ranged +12 (+12 Base)
Initiative +12 (+4 Dex, +8 feat)
Speed 30 ft.

Defense 20/22 (+4 Base, +6/+8 Dodge), Flat-Footed 12
Toughness +2/+4/+6/+8 (+2 Con, +0/+2 feat, +0/+4 Force Field)
Fortitude +8 (+6 Base, +2 Con)
Reflex +10/+12 (+6 Base, +4 Dex, +0/+2 feat)
Will +8 (+4 Base, +4 Wis)

Nonlethal Damage: Bruised 0, Staggered No, Unconscious No
Lethal Damage: Injured 0, Disabled No, Dying No
Fatigue: Fatigued No, Exhausted No, Unconscious No

Attacks:
Unarmed Strike +12 melee for +2 damage (Toughness DC 17)
Kikenjutsu +12 melee for +8 damage (Will DC 23)
Taijutsu +12 melee for +8 damage (Toughness DC 23) and Paralyze (Will DC 18)
Kusarigamajutsu +12 melee (+10 ft. reach) for +6 damage (Toughness DC 21) or Split Attack
Kunaijutsu +12 melee for +4 damage (Toughness DC 19) with Autofire 3
Kunai Barrage +12 ranged for +8 damage (Toughness DC 23)
Shurikenjutsu +12 ranged for +4 damage (Toughness DC 19) with Autofire 3

Feats: Assessment, Blind-Fight, Defensive Roll 2, Diehard, Dodge 6, Elusive Target, Equipment 2, Evasion, Hide In Plain Sight, Improved Initiative 2, Improvised Tools, Move-By Action, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Skill Mastery (Acrobatics, Disable Device, Search, Stealth), Sneak Attack, Stunning Attack, Track, Uncanny Dodge (Auditory), Well-Informed

Skills: Acrobatics +10 (6 ranks, +4 Dex), Bluff +5 (5 ranks, +0 Cha), Climb +10 (8 ranks, +2 Str), Computers +2 (1 rank, +1 Int), Concentration +10 (6 ranks, +4 Wis), Craft (Artistic) +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int), Disable Device +10 (9 ranks, +1 Int), Disguise +5 (5 ranks, +0 Cha), Drive +5 (1 rank, +4 Dex), Escape Artist +5 (1 rank, +4 Dex), Gather Information +5 (5 ranks, +0 Cha), Handle Animal +2 (2 ranks, +0 Cha), Investigate +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Art) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Behavioral Sciences) +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Current Events) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Life Sciences) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Popular Culture) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Streetwise) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Tactics) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Technology) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Theology and Philosophy) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Language 9 ranks, Medicine +5 (1 rank, +4 Wis), Notice +10 (6 ranks, +4 Wis), Search +10 (9 ranks, +1 Int), Sense Motive +10 (6 ranks, +4 Wis), Stealth +16/+21 (12 ranks, +4 Dex, +0/+5 equipment), Survival +5 (1 rank, +4 Wis), Swim +5 (3 ranks, +2 Str)

Equipment: Plain Outfit (EP 0, Medium), Laptop Computer (EP 1, Medium), Night Vision Goggles (EP 1, Small), Camo Clothing (EP 1, Medium, +5 Stealth in urban environments), Flash Goggles (EP 1, Tiny), Gas Mask (EP 1, Small), Rebreather (EP 1, Tiny), Smoke Grenades (EP 4, Small, Obscure 2 - Visual - 10 foot radius)

Current Load 25 lbs.
Light Load 58, Medium Load 116, Heavy Load 175
Maximum Load 350, Push/Drag 875

Complications: Reputation (she has a bad reputation for her thievery and execution of reckless or murderous heroes and villains), Temper (she has a foul temper and lashes out whenever certain words or actions provoke her)
Drawbacks: None

Powers:
1. Materialize Carapace (Force Field 4, Descriptors: Metal Mutant Psionic Transmutation, Effect: Defense, Action: Free, Range: Personal, Duration: Concentration, Cost: 2, Flaw: Duration, gets +4 Toughness)
2. Materialize Barrier (Shield 2, Descriptors: Metal Mutant Psionic Transmutation, Effect: Defense, Action: Free, Range: Personal, Duration: Sustained, Cost: 1, Flaw: Unreliable, gets +2 Defense as a dodge bonus, 50% chance of failure for the power)
3. Chameleonic Pattern (Concealment 2, Descriptors: Mutant Psionic Transmutation, Effect: Sensory, Action: Free, Range: Personal, Duration: Sustained, Cost: 1, Flaw: Blending, Flaw: Partial, gains partial concealment against normal vision except when moving more than 30 feet per round, DC 20 Notice check with an acute sense up to 30 feet away to notice her presence or DC 30 if she holds still, DC +20 to pinpoint her location)
4a. Armed Diversion (Deflect 8, Descriptors: Metal Physical, Effect: Defense, Action: Standard, Range: Touch, Duration: Instant, Cost: 14, Power Feat: Alternate Power 6, may block slow projectiles such as arrows and thrown weapons using power rank as the attack bonus, cumulative -2 penalty to block each attack beyond the first in each round)
-----4b. Kikenjutsu (Strike 8, Descriptors: Mental Physical, Effect: Attack/Mental, Action: Full, Range: Touch, Duration: Instant, Cost: 8, Saving Throw: Will, Extra: Alternate Save, Flaw: Action, melee attack for +8 damage)
-----4c. Taijutsu (Strike 6, Descriptors: Bludgeoning Physical, Effect: Attack, Action: Full, Range: Touch, Duration: Instant, Cost: 4, Saving Throw: Toughness, Power Feat: Mighty, Extra: Linked to Paralyze, Flaw: Action, melee attack for +6 damage plus Strength bonus) with Pressure-Point Strike (Paralyze 8, Descriptors: Biological Physical, Effect: Attack, Action: Full, Range: Touch, Duration: Instant/Lasting, Cost: 4, Saving Throw: Will, Extra: Linked to Strike, Flaw: Action, Flaw: Unreliable, melee attack to slow or paralyze target, new save each round at a cumulative +1 bonus to end the effect, 50% chance of failure for the power)
-----4d. Kusarigamajutsu (Strike 4, Descriptors: Bludgeoning Metal Mutant Physical Psionic Slashing Transmutation, Effect: Attack, Action: Standard, Range: Touch, Duration: Instant, Cost: 8, Saving Throw: Toughness, Power Feat: Extended Reach 2, Power Feat: Mighty, Power Feat: Split Attack, melee attack for +4 damage plus Strength bonus within normal reach +10 feet, may split ranks to attack 2 targets)
-----4e. Kunaijutsu (Strike 4, Descriptors: Metal Mutant Physical Piercing Psionic Transmutation, Effect: Attack, Action: Standard, Range: Touch, Duration: Instant, Cost: 8, Saving Throw: Toughness, Extra: Autofire 3, Flaw: Fades, Flaw: Unreliable, melee attack for +4 damage, +1 damage per point of attack roll over target's Defense up to a maximum of +4 to damage, loses 1 power point after each use between rest periods, only 5 uses between rest periods)
-----4f. Kunai Barrage (Blast 8, Descriptors: Metal Mutant Physical Piercing Psionic Transmutation, Effect: Attack, Action: Standard, Range: Ranged, Duration: Instant, Cost: 8, Saving Throw: Toughness, Flaw: Unreliable, ranged attack for +8 damage, only 5 uses between rest periods)
-----4g. Shurikenjutsu (Blast 4, Descriptors: Metal Mutant Physical Piercing Psionic Transmutation, Effect: Attack, Action: Standard, Range: Ranged, Duration: Instant, Cost: 8, Saving Throw: Toughness, Extra: Autofire 3, Flaw: Distracting, Flaw: Fades, Flaw: Unreliable, ranged attack for +4 damage, +1 damage per point of attack roll over target's Defense up to a maximum of +4 to damage, she loses dodge bonuses on any round it is used, loses 1 power point after each use between rest periods, only 5 uses between rest periods)

Kunai-Hime - Sneak/Assassin
The antiheroine known only by the alias of Kunai-Hime is a frequent prowler of the Japanese islands, and occasional foe to villains, heroes, and rich tycoons the world over.  Kunai-Hime spends most of her time spying on people to learn where villains, heroes, and valuables are coming and going, and the rest of her time is spent hunting down those three targets.  Kunai-Hime slays any heroes that she considers too reckless and dangerous to the common people, but her primary targets are supervillains that kill innocents or steal objects of great value.  Once she has dispatched a supervillain, or finds that she cannot overcome them, Kunai-Hime escapes with whatever items of value she can carry, to sell off later on the black market or at pawn shops and importers around the world.  On occasion, she will assist superheroes or innocents in need, but is always wary of people who may seek to capture her for executing her own, strict form of justice.
	A Japanese teenager, Kunai-Hime was trained in the martial arts of karate and ninjutsu since her early childhood and resented her family's rural, backwards lifestyle.  However, she experienced a life-changing crisis when her family was killed by a freak accident, the stray energy burst from a supervillain who was fleeing a few superheroes.  The blast was meant as a distraction, and yet the villain had killed her family for such a minor reason without any thought.  Kunai-Hime survived only by the sudden awakening of her own mutant gift, a psychic talent for limited matter manipulation.  She converted the air around her into a dense shield of carbon fiber, purely on impulse, and then lost consciousness from the strain.
	Kunai-Hime abandoned the crater that was once her family's house in the country, and wandered through the city nearby until she could come to terms with what had happened.  She gradually developed some control over her power, which had been inaccessable at first, and Kunai-Hime slowly learned what she could do.  All the while, she had to steal to survive, and had been presumed dead in the same explosion that disintegrated her family.  After nearly two years, Kunai-Hime mastered the basics of her power and decided what she would do.  Choosing an alias that suited her abilities and goals, Kunai-Hime set out to avenge her family and other victims of supervillains, but also to strike down the supposed heroes who had so recklessly put her family in danger.  Within months, the supervillain was dead, and so were the small team of Japanese superheroes that had chased him, all slain by Kunai-Hime's vengeful knives.  Her ninjutsu is strong.
	The powers of Kunai-Hime are fairly minor and straining, allowing her to psychically alter matter on and around her in a brief, limited fashion.  Kunai-Hime is primarily limited to manipulating her own outer flesh, turning it to a diamond-like carbon-fiber carapace, forming blades of high-grade steel along her arms and legs, and launching barrages of steel or carbon-fiber darts.  The more refined and durable her creations, the more effort it takes and the more it strains her psyche, so Kunai-Hime usually limits herself to average and good-quality steel blades and darts.  Hardening her flesh and materializing a thin armor out of the air can protect Kunai-Hime sometimes, but she cannot convert her whole body, and thus receives only limited protection from this defense.  She wears stolen black spy gear.
	Kunai-Hime's power only creates temporary changes in matter, and they revert back to normal within seconds or less, although she can maintain a creation for several seconds longer with great concentration and effort.  She has not been able to create other materials as of yet, and is still a fledgeling mutant.  Kunai-Hime has, however, learned to change the surface of her flesh and clothing into different colors and patterns at will, with only moderate concentration and effort, lending her a chameleon quality that is her only long-lasting matter manipulation.  She has quickly grown familiar with the technologies and trappings of cities, having never cared for country life.[/sblock]

Y'know, Voda, according to Ultimate Power, if you make an attack power Sustained or Concentration in duration, it continues to deal damage to the stricken victim on each round that the power is maintained.  That might fit for your pilum or phlya or whatever the lance is called.  Maybe just include a 1-point power drawback like Power Loss or something that would limit it to just one round of continual damage, or just until the weapon has been removed?  Not sure, up to WD as to what would work with that thematic element.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Frakkin earthquake hit Japan! I was in a Skyscraper at the time and  it was NOT fun.  Internet is spotty and you can imagine we schedule is  going to FUBAR'd.  It is after 11pm on a Friday night and I am stuck at  my office because the commuter trains are all stopped until tomorrow at  least. Excuse me if I am slow to respond.


----------



## jkason (Mar 11, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Frakkin earthquake hit Japan! I was in a Skyscraper at the time and  it was NOT fun.  Internet is spotty and you can imagine we schedule is  going to FUBAR'd.  It is after 11pm on a Friday night and I am stuck at  my office because the commuter trains are all stopped until tomorrow at  least. Excuse me if I am slow to respond.




Ack! Stay Safe!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy cow!


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Dang!  Yeah, stay safe, dude.  It's been on the news since last night, here in the US, and it looks/sounds really bad.  Wish ya luck.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2011)

Arkhandus, nice character, I really want to see her with my house rules applied 

perrinmiller, stay save and keep posting. I hope the situation will turn relatively normal soon.

VV, what about with the independent extra for your ranged attack? Sustained or continuous would mean you couldn't use your other weapons while maintaining this effect.

jkason/Herobizkit, I will post a suggested 'upgrade' for your character once I got a bit more time to work on them (family is currently sick).


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2011)

I had a little time to look at Octavia to begin advancing to PL10, but only managed to write down her current expenditures on paper and look a few things.

We will have rationing in power starting tomorrow and they are  shutting down my town from 18:00-22:00 tomorrow night.  So no computer for half my evening.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I guess a few nuclear reactors possibly melting down can but a damper on things.

Anyone want to play Fallout for real? j/k, it isn't that bad.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 13, 2011)

Glad to hear that you are ok . Take your time.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2011)

Question about the Skill Ranks.  With max ranks at 15 for PL10, it looks like we can only reach 10 ranks with 2PP.  Or can we take Skill Focus twice on the same skill?


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, I used your suggested changes to Brick from the old OOC as a template and updated with the new PL. Here's what I came up with:

[sblock=Brick]Abilities: STR: 10/30 (+0/+10) DEX: 14 (+2) CON: 10/30 (+0/+10) INT: 10 (+0) WIS: 13 (+1) CHA: 14 (+2)

Skills: Intimidate 8 (+10), Drive 1 (+3), Notice 3 (+4)

Feats: Attack Focus (melee) 10, Attack Specialization (Heavy Pistol) 2, Chokehold, Diehard, Fast Overrun, Improved Block 1, Improved Crit (Unarmed Attack) 2, Improved Grab, Improved Grapple, Improved Overrun, Improved Pin, Interpose, Power Attack, Startle, Stunning Attack, Takedown 2, Equipment 5

Powers: Enhanced Trait (Str) 20 (20 PP) (Power Feats: Shockwave (1 PP), Groundstrike (1 PP)), Enhanced Trait (Con) 20 (20 PP), Leaping 4 (4 PP), Protection 1 (Impervious 11) (12 PP), Penetrating on Str (10 PP), Super-Strength 4 (8 PP)


Combat: Melee Attack +10 / Ranged Attack +0 (+4 Heavy Pistol), Defense 19 (Tradeoff: Toughness), Init +2

Saves: Toughness +11 (Impervious, Tradeoff: Defense) Fortitude +10 Reflex +6 Will +6

Equipment: Binoculars (1ep), Cell Phone (1ep), Commlink (1ep), Flash Goggles (1ep), Flashlight (1ep), Gas Mask (1ep), Vehicle: Motorcycle (9ep), Heavy Pistol (8ep) (Stun Ammo (1ep) )

Abilities 11 + Skills 3 (12 Ranks) + Feats 33 + Powers 76 + Combat 18 + Saves 9 = 150pp[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Mar 14, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Question about the Skill Ranks.  With max ranks at 15 for PL10, it looks like we can only reach 10 ranks with 2PP.  Or can we take Skill Focus twice on the same skill?




It states that you cannot take it twice on the same skill (only on different skills).

Also, the whole part is listed as "optional". Not sure it even applies.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Mar 14, 2011)

I also have a question.

The Rank Limit for the various Luck Feats, is it applied to each of them seperately, or to all of them together?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 14, 2011)

Answers:

jkason: Looks good. Are you still sure about you're poor base ranged attack bonus? Throwing cars is a classic.
Also your character is relatively hitting weak for a powerhouse. More She-Hulk than Thing.

perrinmiller: Thanee is right. We will not use the optional rule for this game.

Thanee: Apply the rank limit for the Luck feats separately.


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Answers:
> 
> jkason: Looks good. Are you still sure about you're poor base ranged attack bonus? Throwing cars is a classic.
> Also your character is relatively hitting weak for a powerhouse. More She-Hulk than Thing.




I could juggle around some stuff to increase the Ranged bonus, but if I'm already weak, I'm not sure that helps? I thought I already had his attack bonus maxed out, so I'm not sure what else I can do to make him hit harder? I guess I really don't have a good sense of what good stats are in an M&M game...


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 15, 2011)

Reposting my earlier question: Would a few feats or powers from the Mutants & Masterminds: Mecha & Manga supplement be acceptable? Attack Flurry, Combo Action, Deep Ties, Slap Silly, Zen Strike, Combo Finish, Martial Arts Stance, Aggressive Counter, Catch Attack, Evasive Retreat, and Twin Weapon Strike might be fitting for Kunai-Hime.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

jkason said:


> I could juggle around some stuff to increase the Ranged bonus, but if I'm already weak, I'm not sure that helps? I thought I already had his attack bonus maxed out, so I'm not sure what else I can do to make him hit harder? I guess I really don't have a good sense of what good stats are in an M&M game...



Oh, you are quite good and effective. Brick is currently just more precise and less damaging than the sample powerhouses (lower damage, but better attack). This is perfectly fine, but I wasn't sure you intended him to be this way.
You could also ditch your pistol and just throw thing for a more damaging ranged attack. And I allow you to AP Shockwave and Groundstrike from your extended strength instead of your super strength.

Sorry if I confused you.


----------



## jkason (Mar 15, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Oh, you are quite good and effective. Brick is currently just more precise and less damaging than the sample powerhouses (lower damage, but better attack). This is perfectly fine, but I wasn't sure you intended him to be this way.
> You could also ditch your pistol and just throw thing for a more damaging ranged attack. And I allow you to AP Shockwave and Groundstrike from your extended strength instead of your super strength.
> 
> Sorry if I confused you.




Okay, you were talking about taking an Attack / Damage tradeoff like I did with his Defense and Toughness. Got it. I think I'm good with the balance there, myself. 

If I go with throwing things, isn't the damage then dependent on what I can find lying around? My idea is that Brick generally prefers to wade right in, fists swinging, and the ranged attack is just a backup, though I suppose I might be hobbling him in situations where environmental factors would make melee impossible. I'll have to think 'bout it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> Reposting my earlier question: Would a few feats or powers from the Mutants & Masterminds: Mecha & Manga supplement be acceptable? Attack Flurry, Combo Action, Deep Ties, Slap Silly, Zen Strike, Combo Finish, Martial Arts Stance, Aggressive Counter, Catch Attack, Evasive Retreat, and Twin Weapon Strike might be fitting for Kunai-Hime.




Walking Dad mode= ON

Yeah, he owns that book I think, so I don't think he has an objection to that

Walking Dad mode= OFF


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> Reposting my earlier question: Would a few feats or powers from the Mutants & Masterminds: Mecha & Manga supplement be acceptable? Attack Flurry, Combo Action, Deep Ties, Slap Silly, Zen Strike, Combo Finish, Martial Arts Stance, Aggressive Counter, Catch Attack, Evasive Retreat, and Twin Weapon Strike might be fitting for Kunai-Hime.



Actually I have objections. I didn't answer the question, because the feats weren't used in the last write-up.

Attack Flurry
- No, please use the autofire extra instead.

Combo Action/Combat Finish
- No, I don't want to introduce the combo mechanic for just one character

Deep Ties
- Yes, but will maybe depend on the complication.

Slap Silly
- Not in it's current form. Aunt May's slap would hinder the Hulk from grappling her. I would allow it, if the fortitude save also governs if the attacker is able to grab or not.

Zen Strike
- No. I dislike feats that allow ability substitution.

Martial Arts Stance
- Yes.

Aggressive Counter
- Yes.

Catch Attack
- Needs to be reworked, as I don't allow the block maneuver. Same effect for getting missed by 5+?

Evasive Retreat
- Yes

Twin Weapon Strike
- Unsure. Let's see what you do with it.


----------



## jkason (Mar 16, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Catch Attack
> - Needs to be reworked, as I don't allow the block maneuver. Same effect for getting missed by 5+?




I hadn't realized you didn't allow blocks. I don't think I've ever tried one, but at the very least I should probably re-allocate the power point I used for Improved Block.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 16, 2011)

Block 'breaks' the trade-offs and can become quickly problematic. Steve Kenson seems to agree with me, as it was removed in 3e.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 17, 2011)

Reposting my question:

Plasma appears to be my only offensive ability, other than raw kickin' and punchin'. I'm not sure I added any kind of h2h in my character write-up.  My plasma power is only at level 5, I think.  Is that too weak?  Could I use the 15 points coming for the 'upgrade' to go to gear?  Should I?


----------



## Thanee (Mar 17, 2011)

Alternate Powers - When I have a sustained or continuous power active and then use an Alternate Power of the same power framework (i.e. Magic), the other power goes off, unless it is also lasting, right?

Is it possible to have such a power create something for a given time (within reasonable limits, of course), which is then not subject to this (i.e. use Summon to create a creature that is active for a short period of time, but will not go away if the Blast power from the same power framework is used in the meantime), or is this only possible at all with effects that are lasting? IOW, is it possible to make a non-lasting effect lasting somehow?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey All,

I have had enough.  I have plane tickets to leave Tokyo in the morning and I am taking my family (even my in-laws) stateside.  I will likely be back on-line in about 2-3 days, once I arrive, what else am I going to do with myself.

Wish me luck and I hope to return soon.   

PM


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have had enough.  I have plane tickets to leave Tokyo in the morning and I am taking my family (even my in-laws) stateside.  I will likely be back on-line in about 2-3 days, once I arrive, what else am I going to do with myself.
> 
> ...



Best wishes and good luck!!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Alternate Powers - When I have a sustained or continuous power active and then use an Alternate Power of the same power framework (i.e. Magic), the other power goes off, unless it is also lasting, right?
> 
> Is it possible to have such a power create something for a given time (within reasonable limits, of course), which is then not subject to this (i.e. use Summon to create a creature that is active for a short period of time, but will not go away if the Blast power from the same power framework is used in the meantime), or is this only possible at all with effects that are lasting? IOW, is it possible to make a non-lasting effect lasting somehow?
> 
> ...




You can use the independent extra from Ultimate Power:



> INDEPENDENT +0 MODIFIER
> Applied to a sustained effect, this modifier makes its duration independent of the user and based instead on the number of ... points in the effect. The effect occurs normally and then fades at a rate of 1 ... point of effectiveness per round until it is gone.
> While it lasts, it requires no attention or maintenance from the user, like a continuous duration effect, although it can still be countered or nullified (also like a continuous effect). This is like a combination of the Duration (continuous) and Fades modifiers. *An Independent Alternate Power continues to function even when the Array is switched to a different configuration.* If an effect is not sustained, modify its duration before applying this modifier.
> Independent is useful for effects like Create Object (for objects that fade or melt away), Environmental Control (for changes to the environment that slowly return to normal), or Obscure (for obscured areas that slowly shrink and disappear, like the effects of a smoke or gas grenade).
> The Slow Fade power feat can modify the rate at which the Independent effect fades, and the Total Fade modifier can keep it at full strength until its duration runs out, although the GM should approve any increases in the fade duration as best suits the effect and the series.



BBM

But I will limit the slow fade extra in a way that keeps these effects from becoming semi-permanent.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone should post the current character sheet to the Rogue's Gallery. That will make it easier for me to get all sorted and reviewed.

Everyone shall only post ones and edit the changes to the post later.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/302570-necessary-evil-ooc.htmlRG


----------



## Thanee (Mar 17, 2011)

Ah, I knew I had seen it _somewhere_.

Thanks! That was exactly what I was looking for. 

And yeah, no Slow Fade. Duration in Rounds is perfectly fine. These are no longlasting effects.


[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION]: Good luck and stay safe!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

Will edit this post step by step to upgrade Shieldmaiden

[sblock=Shieldmaiden]_*Shieldmaiden*_

*[16 pp] ABILITIES:*
(0) Str 10 0
(2) Dex 12 +1
(4) Con 14 +2
(4) Int 14 +2
(6) Wis 16 +3
(0) Cha 10 0

*[34 pp] COMBAT:*
(14) Attack +7
(20) Defense +10
Attacks:  Melee (+7), Ranged (+7), Plasma Control (+13)

*[8 pp] SAVES:*
(0) Toughness +10 (Con +2, Protection 8)
(3) Fort +5
(4) Reflex +5
(1) Will +4

*[16 pp] SKILLS:* (2pp per 8 ranks) Acrobatics 8, Control (Drive) 8, Investigate 8, Notice 8, Profession: Officer 8, Search 8, Sense Motive 8, Survival 8

*[14 pp] FEATS:*
Acrobatic Bluff 1, Benefit: Security Clearance 1, Elusive Target 1,  Evasion 1, Equipment 2 (+5 armor suit with special links for device), Improved Disarm 1, Jack of All Trades 1, Precise Shot  1, Takedown Attack 2, Track 2, Weapon Bind 1

_Power Armor Mode_
*[57 pp] Device 14:* Power Armor (Hard to lose); (1) Feature: Restricted (to users with special armor links) [grants 70pp towards Powers]

(5) Morph 4 (into motorcycle; PF Metamorph)
(3) Flight (Leaping) 6
(3) Protection 3
(8) Impervious 8
(1) Speed 1
(8) Super-Senses 8 [darkvision, direction sense, distance sense, infrared, radio, time sense, track 2]
(27) Blast (Plasma Control) 13 (PF: Homing 1)
(1) AP Enhanced Str +10, Super Strength 4 (Shockwave)
(4) Communication 4 (radio, 1 mile)
 (10) Unspent

70pp Total

_Motorcycle Mode_
*(57) Device 14:* Power Armor (Hard to lose); Feature: Restricted (to users with special armor links) [grants 70pp towards Powers]

(5) Morph 4 (into battlesuit; PF Metamorph)
(3) Flight (Leaping) 6
(8) Impervious 8
(3) Protection 3
(5) Speed 5
(8) Super-Senses 8 [darkvision, direction sense, distance sense, infrared, radio, time sense, track 2]
(27) Blast (Plasma Control) 13 (PF: Homing 1)
(1) (AP: Stun 13; Power Mod: Range 1; PF Homing 1)
(4) Communication 4 (radio, 1 mile)
 (6) Unspent

70pp total


Abilities 16 + Skills 16 (64 Ranks) + Feats 14 + Powers 57 + Combat 34 + Saves 8 = 145pp[/sblock]


5PP unspent (I would suggest increasing your saves)

10 'Device Points' unspent for armor modus
 6 'Device Points' unspent for armor modus


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 18, 2011)

Just a note: not being able to change speed or direction as a flaw is already built into Leaping.  I just thought Leaping was the best representation of a limited "jet-powered" boost... I didn't think it would be an issue as to require house ruling. 

Also, now that Deflect is gone, should I take an actual "Shield" as a Device, or the Shield Power itself?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2011)

I just don't like to do jump checks every time you move 'jumping'.
Giving it a base distance by making it 'flawed' Flight makes things simpler.

To be clear, these are flaws to the current Flight, not Jump Power!


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 19, 2011)

*Kunai-Hime, Mk2*

Yeah, seems a good time to wait overseas until the situation in Japan is more under control.......

Walking Dad, how are we handling max skill ranks and class/cross-class skills?  Are just ignoring Pathfinder's rank limits and class skill bonus, sticking with the standard M&M 2E "max rank = PL + 5"?  Or are we adopting some of the PF skill bonus/rank limits?

BTW, I figured that the Unreliable flaw for her Materialize Barrier power would be a round-by-round chance of failure (50% chance each round that she'll be able to make it work and gain its benefits), since it's a free action sustained-duration power.  Unless you think it should be handled differently (the Unreliable flaw normally applies when activating the power, which doesn't matter with free-action non-instant powers unless you make it a limit of one try per round, even if it was still active from a previous round).

I opted not to use the Mecha & Manga feats and powers under the circumstances, given the changes and the banned feats/powers.  Kunai-Hime's going to be missing some of her ninja style without that stuff, but oh well.  I lowered her Wisdom a bit and purchased a few more skill ranks, rearranging some skill points as well given your skill changes.  Removed Deflect for a few skill points.  I'll post Kunai-Hime to the Rogues' Gallery thread as well.  Appearance description will be added soon, when I get around to typing it up.

[sblock=Kunai Hime]*Kunai-Hime*
Real name unknown, Ninja/Matter-Manipulator
Female Human, Medium Size, Age 16, Height 4'-9", Weight 107 lbs.
Speaks, reads, and writes Arabic, Cantonese, English, German, Italian, Japanese, Korean, Mandarin, Russian, and Spanish
Allegiances: Justice, Japan
Power Level 10, Power Points 150, Spent 150, Hero Points 1
Max Attack/Save Difficulty +2/-2, Max Defense/Toughness +2/-2
PP Summary: Abilities 22 + BAB 24 + Defense 8 + Saves 18 + Feats 28 + Skills 33 + Powers 17 = 150

Strength 14 (+2), Dexterity 18 (+4), Constitution 14 (+2)
Intelligence 12 (+1), Wisdom 14 (+2), Charisma 10 (+0)

Base Attack +12
Combat Maneuver Bonus +14 (+12 Base, +2 Str)
Melee +12 (+12 Base)
Ranged +12 (+12 Base)
Initiative +12 (+4 Dex, +8 feat)
Concentration +14 (+10 PL, +4 Dex)
Speed 30 ft.

Defense 20/22 (+4 Base, +6/+8 Dodge), Flat-Footed 12
Combat Maneuver Defense 26/28 (10, +10/+12 Defense, +2 Str, +4 Dex)
Toughness +2/+4/+6/+8 (+2 Con, +0/+2 feat, +0/+4 Force Field)
Fortitude +8 (+6 Base, +2 Con)
Reflex +10/+12 (+6 Base, +4 Dex, +0/+2 feat)
Will +8 (+6 Base, +2 Wis)

Nonlethal Damage: Bruised 0, Staggered No, Unconscious No
Lethal Damage: Injured 0, Disabled No, Dying No
Fatigue: Fatigued No, Exhausted No, Unconscious No

Attacks:
Unarmed Strike +12 melee for +2 damage (Toughness DC 17)
Kikenjutsu +12 melee for +8 damage (Will DC 23)
Taijutsu +12 melee for +8 damage (Toughness DC 23) and Paralyze (Will DC 18)
Kusarigamajutsu +12 melee (+10 ft. reach) for +6 damage (Toughness DC 21) or Split Attack
Kunaijutsu +12 melee for +4 damage (Toughness DC 19) with Autofire 3
Kunai Barrage +12 ranged for +8 damage (Toughness DC 23)
Shurikenjutsu +12 ranged for +4 damage (Toughness DC 19) with Autofire 3

Feats: Assessment, Blind-Fight, Defensive Roll 2, Diehard, Dodge 6, Elusive Target, Equipment 2, Evasion 1, Hide In Plain Sight, Improved Initiative 2, Improvised Tools, Move-By Action, Precise Shot 1, Quick Draw 1, Skill Mastery (Acrobatics, Disable Device, Search, Stealth) 1, Sneak Attack (unranked, ignores damage limit), Stunning Attack, Track, Uncanny Dodge (Auditory) 1, Well-Informed

Skills (132 ranks): Acrobatics +10 (6 ranks, +4 Dex), Athletics +10 (8 ranks, +2 Str), Bluff +5 (5 ranks, +0 Cha), Computers +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int), Control (Drive) +5 (1 rank, +4 Dex), Craft (Artistic) +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int), Diplomacy +5 (5 ranks, +0 Cha), Disable Device +15 (14 ranks, +1 Int), Disguise +5 (5 ranks, +0 Cha), Escape Artist +5 (1 rank, +4 Dex), Handle Animal +2 (2 ranks, +0 Cha), Heal +5 (3 ranks, +2 Wis), Investigate +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Art) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Behavioral Sciences) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Current Events) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Life Sciences) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Popular Culture) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Streetwise) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Tactics) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Technology) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Theology and Philosophy) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Linguistics +10 (9 ranks, +1 Int), Perception +15 (13 ranks, +2 Wis), Sense Motive +10 (8 ranks, +2 Wis), Stealth +18/+23 (14 ranks, +4 Dex, +0/+5 equipment), Survival +10 (8 ranks, +2 Wis)

Equipment (10 EP): Plain Outfit (EP 0, Medium), Laptop Computer (EP 1, Medium), Night Vision Goggles (EP 1, Small), Camo Clothing (EP 1, Medium, +5 Stealth in urban environments), Flash Goggles (EP 1, Tiny), Gas Mask (EP 1, Small), Rebreather (EP 1, Tiny), Smoke Grenades (EP 4, Small, Obscure 2 - Visual - 10 foot radius)

Current Load 25 lbs.
Light Load 58, Medium Load 116, Heavy Load 175
Maximum Load 350, Push/Drag 875

Complications: Reputation (she has a bad reputation for her thievery and execution of reckless or murderous heroes and villains), Temper (she has a foul temper and lashes out whenever certain words or actions provoke her)
Drawbacks: None

Powers:
1. Materialize Carapace (Force Field 4, Descriptors: Metal Mutant Psionic Transmutation, Effect: Defense, Action: Free, Range: Personal, Duration: Concentration, Cost: 2, Flaw: Duration, gets +4 Toughness)
2. Materialize Barrier (Shield 2, Descriptors: Metal Mutant Psionic Transmutation, Effect: Defense, Action: Free, Range: Personal, Duration: Sustained, Cost: 1, Flaw: Unreliable, gets +2 Defense as a dodge bonus, 50% chance of failure for the power)
3. Chameleonic Pattern (Concealment 2, Descriptors: Mutant Psionic Transmutation, Effect: Sensory, Action: Free, Range: Personal, Duration: Sustained, Cost: 1, Flaw: Blending, Flaw: Partial, gains partial concealment against normal vision except when moving more than 30 feet per round, DC 20 Notice check with an acute sense up to 30 feet away to notice her presence or DC 30 if she holds still, DC +20 to pinpoint her location)
4a. Kusarigamajutsu (Strike 4, Descriptors: Bludgeoning Metal Mutant Physical Psionic Slashing Transmutation, Effect: Attack, Action: Standard, Range: Touch, Duration: Instant, Cost: 13, Saving Throw: Toughness, Power Feat: Alternate Power 5, Power Feat: Extended Reach 2, Power Feat: Mighty, Power Feat: Split Attack, melee attack for +4 damage plus Strength bonus within normal reach +10 feet, may split ranks to attack 2 targets)
-----4b. Kikenjutsu (Strike 8, Descriptors: Mental Physical, Effect: Attack/Mental, Action: Full, Range: Touch, Duration: Instant, Cost: 8, Saving Throw: Will, Extra: Alternate Save, Flaw: Action, melee attack for +8 damage)
-----4c. Taijutsu (Strike 6, Descriptors: Bludgeoning Physical, Effect: Attack, Action: Full, Range: Touch, Duration: Instant, Cost: 4, Saving Throw: Toughness, Power Feat: Mighty, Extra: Linked to Paralyze, Flaw: Action, melee attack for +6 damage plus Strength bonus) with Pressure-Point Strike (Paralyze 8, Descriptors: Biological Physical, Effect: Attack, Action: Full, Range: Touch, Duration: Instant/Lasting, Cost: 4, Saving Throw: Will, Extra: Linked to Strike, Flaw: Action, Flaw: Unreliable, melee attack to slow or paralyze target, new save each round at a cumulative +1 bonus to end the effect, 50% chance of failure for the power)
-----4d. Kunaijutsu (Strike 4, Descriptors: Metal Mutant Physical Piercing Psionic Transmutation, Effect: Attack, Action: Standard, Range: Touch, Duration: Instant, Cost: 8, Saving Throw: Toughness, Extra: Autofire 3, Flaw: Fades, Flaw: Unreliable, melee attack for +4 damage, +1 damage per point of attack roll over target's Defense up to a maximum of +4 to damage, loses 1 power point after each use between rest periods, only 5 uses between rest periods)
-----4e. Kunai Barrage (Blast 8, Descriptors: Metal Mutant Physical Piercing Psionic Transmutation, Effect: Attack, Action: Standard, Range: Ranged, Duration: Instant, Cost: 8, Saving Throw: Toughness, Flaw: Unreliable, ranged attack for +8 damage, only 5 uses between rest periods)
-----4f. Shurikenjutsu (Blast 4, Descriptors: Metal Mutant Physical Piercing Psionic Transmutation, Effect: Attack, Action: Standard, Range: Ranged, Duration: Instant, Cost: 8, Saving Throw: Toughness, Extra: Autofire 3, Flaw: Distracting, Flaw: Fades, Flaw: Unreliable, ranged attack for +4 damage, +1 damage per point of attack roll over target's Defense up to a maximum of +4 to damage, she loses dodge bonuses on any round it is used, loses 1 power point after each use between rest periods, only 5 uses between rest periods)

Kunai-Hime - Sneak/Assassin
The antiheroine known only by the alias of Kunai-Hime is a frequent prowler of the Japanese islands, and occasional foe to villains, heroes, and rich tycoons the world over.  Kunai-Hime spends most of her time spying on people to learn where villains, heroes, and valuables are coming and going, and the rest of her time is spent hunting down those three targets.  Kunai-Hime slays any heroes that she considers too reckless and dangerous to the common people, but her primary targets are supervillains that kill innocents or steal objects of great value.  Once she has dispatched a supervillain, or finds that she cannot overcome them, Kunai-Hime escapes with whatever items of value she can carry, to sell off later on the black market or at pawn shops and importers around the world.  On occasion, she will assist superheroes or innocents in need, but is always wary of people who may seek to capture her for executing her own, strict form of justice.
	A Japanese teenager, Kunai-Hime was trained in the martial arts of karate and ninjutsu since her early childhood and resented her family's rural, backwards lifestyle.  However, she experienced a life-changing crisis when her family was killed by a freak accident, the stray energy burst from a supervillain who was fleeing a few superheroes.  The blast was meant as a distraction, and yet the villain had killed her family for such a minor reason without any thought.  Kunai-Hime survived only by the sudden awakening of her own mutant gift, a psychic talent for limited matter manipulation.  She converted the air around her into a dense shield of carbon fiber, purely on impulse, and then lost consciousness from the strain.
	Kunai-Hime abandoned the crater that was once her family's house in the country, and wandered through the city nearby until she could come to terms with what had happened.  She gradually developed some control over her power, which had been inaccessable at first, and Kunai-Hime slowly learned what she could do.  All the while, she had to steal to survive, and had been presumed dead in the same explosion that disintegrated her family.  After nearly two years, Kunai-Hime mastered the basics of her power and decided what she would do.  Choosing an alias that suited her abilities and goals, Kunai-Hime set out to avenge her family and other victims of supervillains, but also to strike down the supposed heroes who had so recklessly put her family in danger.  Within months, the supervillain was dead, and so were the small team of Japanese superheroes that had chased him, all slain by Kunai-Hime's vengeful knives.  Her ninjutsu is strong.
	The powers of Kunai-Hime are fairly minor and straining, allowing her to psychically alter matter on and around her in a brief, limited fashion.  Kunai-Hime is primarily limited to manipulating her own outer flesh, turning it to a diamond-like carbon-fiber carapace, forming blades of high-grade steel along her arms and legs, and launching barrages of steel or carbon-fiber darts.  The more refined and durable her creations, the more effort it takes and the more it strains her psyche, so Kunai-Hime usually limits herself to average and good-quality steel blades and darts.  Hardening her flesh and materializing a thin armor out of the air can protect Kunai-Hime sometimes, but she cannot convert her whole body, and thus receives only limited protection from this defense.  She wears stolen black spy gear.
	Kunai-Hime's power only creates temporary changes in matter, and they revert back to normal within seconds or less, although she can maintain a creation for several seconds longer with great concentration and effort.  She has not been able to create other materials as of yet, and is still a fledgeling mutant.  Kunai-Hime has, however, learned to change the surface of her flesh and clothing into different colors and patterns at will, with only moderate concentration and effort, lending her a chameleon quality that is her only long-lasting matter manipulation.  She has quickly grown familiar with the technologies and trappings of cities, having never cared for country life.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 19, 2011)

I am back on-line, see this post.

I will need some catch up time on active games before I can even look at trying to figure out Octavia's rebuild.  If you have some time WD, a suggestion like you did for Brick would be welcome.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's my first draft of a character sheet (moved to RG now, after seeing the note above ).

Let me know, if anything seems off or is unclear (a few of the powers are somewhat complex).

I tried not to overuse that Independent modifier. I actually did end up using Slow Fade a bit (but not too much; I hope it's a reasonable application of that Power Feat).

And, yeah, she ended up a bit more "Blaster" than "Controller", but I guess that's just being true to the source material. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry for responding so slowly.

I will make step by step commentary for each character in the RG starting tomorrow. Just some quick notes for now:

Everyone: Please include a pp cost summary with your character. Like this one:


> Abilities 16 + Skills 16 (64 Ranks) + Feats 15 + Powers 48+2 + Combat 30 + Saves 8 = 135pp




Thanee: I will not allow slow and total fate for your main toughness enhancing power.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok, then I will have to go with plan B (which I was already thinking about after taking another look at how the Mystic's powers are laid out)... that is moving the Force Field power out of the Magic framework to stay on its own (that way it will be a regular sustained power). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2011)

*#$%^&!!!*

I just tried to find my notes on Octavia to get some progress done.  I frakkin' left them in Japan!  Gonna take me some more time as I have to begin again.  Are we just waiting on me?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *...*  I frakkin' left them in Japan!...




*Go and get them!!!*

...


...


just a joke. We have still your old character from the other game and I will post some suggestions soon


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

Filipo AKA "Helis" the Destroyer.- 

[sblock=sheet]
*Power Point Summary:*
Abilities 32 - Combat 24 - Saves 11 - Skills 9 - Feats 14 - Powers 60 = 150 PP
*ok*


Abilities ( 32 pp) *ok*

Strength: 30/18 (+ 10 )
Dexterity: 18 (+ 4 )
Constitution: 18 (+ 4 )
Intelligence: 14 (+ 2 )
Wisdom: 14 (+ 2 )
Charisma: 10 (+ 0 ) *ok*

Combat ( 24 pp) 
att 12 + Def 5 = 34 pp

Attack Melee: 12
Attack Ranged: 12 *ok*

CMB 20
CMD 29
Defense: 5 
Initiative: 12 *ok*

Attacks

Hypastes: + 12 Attack for DC: 24 Range: Melee
Phyla: + 12 Attack for DC: 24 Range: 5ft reach
Toxotes: + 12 Attack for DC: 24 Range: 125 ft range
Shockwave: + Area Attack for DC: 20 Range: 10x10 cone
Damge rank 8 = Toughness DC 23 

Saves ( 11 pp)* ok*


Toughness: 10
Fortitude: 7
Reflex: 7
Will: 7 *ok*

Skills ( 9 pp) *ok*

8 ( 4 ) Acrobatics
10 ( 0 ) Athletics
6 ( 4 ) Craft
4 ( 4 ) Intimidate
6 ( 4 ) Medicine
6 ( 4 ) Notice
8 ( 4 ) Control: Ride
6 ( 4 ) Sense Motive
8 ( 4 ) Stealth
6 ( 4 ) Survival *ok*

Feats ( 14 pp) *ok*


Power attack
All out attack
Evasion 1
Accurate attack
Improved critical (Hypastes) 1
Move by action
Improved initiative 2
Elusive target
Instant up
Quick draw 1
Takedown attack
Stunning attack
Ultimate effort (T. saves) *ok*

Powers ( 60 pp) *ok*

Weapon Master Array (28 pp)
>Hypastes (Strike) 8
>>EX: Penetrating, Autofire 1
>>PF: Split attack (2) 26pp

>Phyla (Strike) 8
>>EX: Penetrating, secondary effect
>>PF: Thrown, Reach (1) 26/1pp

>Toxotes (Blast) 8
>>EX: Autofire 1
>>PF: Precise, Improved Range 26/1 pp




Heracles Armor (Hard to lose device) 8 (32 pp)
(Gives 40 'Device Points)  I count 41
>Protection 6 (6 pp)
>Shield 10 (10 pp)
>Immunity (Critical hits) 2 (2 pp)
>Enhanced Strenght 12 (12 pp)
>>Shockwave (1 pp)
>Super Strength 1 (2 pp)
>Absorption 2 [taking physical damage and making it a heal check.] (8pp)

Please list the individual PP costs in the powers section
[/sblock]

-------

- You didn't pay for your Defense bonus
- The damage DC of your weapons is 1 too high
- You use 1 to many 'Device Points' for your armor

Solutions:
- Your shield power and normal defense don't stack anyway. But a 'natural' defense of zero is strange with the characters background.
- Make the Super-Strength an AP to Enhanced Strength.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorceress

[sblock=sheet]
Power Level 10
Power Points 150 *ok*
 
Defense/Toughness Tradeoff -5/+5
Attack/Damage Tradeoff ±0/±0 *ok*

Experience 0
Hero Points 1 (Improvisation 5, Recovery 5) *ok*

*Abilities:*
Str 10 (+0)
Dex 10 (+0)
Con 10 (+0)
Int 20 (+5)
Wis 16 (+3)
Cha 20 (+5)

_Power Points: 26_ *ok*

*Combat:*
Initiative +4
Attack +0
Defense +5
Damage (unarmed) +0

_Power Points: 10_ *ok*

*Saves:*
Toughness Save +0 (“Energy Shield” +15)
Fortitude Save +7
Reflex Save +7
Will Save +12

_Power Points: 23_ *ok*

*Skills:*
Bluff +20 (15)
Diplomacy +20 (15)
Disguise +15 (10)
Gather Information +15 (10)
Knowledge: Arcane Lore +20 (15)
Notice +16 (14)
Search +16 (11)
Sense Motive +16 (14)

_Power Points: 26_ *ok*

*Feats:*
Improved Initiative 1
Luck (Improvisation) 5
Luck (Recovery) 5
Quick Change 2
Ritualist

_Power Points: 14_ *ok*

*Powers:*
Force Field 15 - “Energy Shield” - _(4 PP)_ *ok*
» Flaw : Action (Standard) [-2]
» Drwbk: Power Loss 1 (Unable to Cast Spells; Gestures and Incantations) 

Array 4 - _(8 PP)_ *ok*
» Feat : Alternate Power 1   ???
» Drwbk: Power Loss 1 (Unable to Cast Spells; Gestures and Incantations)
------------------------------------------------------------
Teleport 3 - “Teleport” _(8/1 PP)_ *ok*
» Feat : Change Direction
» Feat : Turnabout
» Extra: Accurate
» Flaw : Short-Range
------------------------------------------------------------
Teleport 8 - “Town Portal”_ (8/1 PP)_ *ok*
» Extra: Portal [+2]
» Flaw : Action (Standard)
» Flaw : Anchor (Single Place)
» Flaw : Long-Range

Magic 16 - _(39 PP)_  ???
» Feat : Alternate Power 8    ???
» Drwbk: Power Loss 1 (Unable to Cast Spells; Gestures and Incantations)
------------------------------------------------------------
Snare 5 - “Frozen Armor” _(32/1 PP)_ *ok*
» Feat : Slow Fade 2
» Extra: Aura
» Extra: Duration (Sustained) [+2]
» Extra: No Saving Throw [+2]
» Extra: Independent [+0]
» Extra: Total Fade
» Flaw : Action (Full)
» Flaw : Range (Touch)
------------------------------------------------------------
Blast 10 - “Frozen Orb” _(32/1 PP)_ *ok*
» Extra: Area (Cone, General)
» Extra: Linked [+0]
» Flaw : Action (Full)
Snare 10 - “Freeze”
» Extra: Area (Cone, General)
» Extra: Linked [+0]
» Flaw : Action (Full)
» Flaw : Entangle
------------------------------------------------------------
Blast 10 - “Glacial Spike” _(32/1 PP)_ *ok*
» Extra: Range (Perception)
» Extra: Linked [+0]
» Flaw : Action (Full)
Petrification 10 - “Turn to Ice”
» Extra: Range (Perception)
» Extra: Linked [+0]
» Flaw : Action (Full)
» Flaw : Duration (Instant (lasting)) [-2]
------------------------------------------------------------
Blast 10 - “Blizzard” _(32/1 PP)_ *ok*
» Feat : Indirect 1
» Feat : Progression (Cloud Duration) 2
» Extra: Area (Cloud, General)
» Extra: Linked [+0]
» Flaw : Action (Full)
» Drwbk: Full Power
» Drwbk: Reduced Range 1
Snare 10 - “Freeze”
» Feat : Indirect 1
» Feat : Progression (Cloud Duration) 2
» Extra: Area (Cloud, General)
» Extra: Linked [+0]
» Flaw : Action (Full)
» Flaw : Entangle
» Drwbk: Full Power
» Drwbk: Reduced Range 1
------------------------------------------------------------
Blast 10 - “Chain Lightning” _(32/1 PP)_ *ok*
» Feat : Indirect 1
» Feat : Selective
» Extra: Area (Burst, General)
------------------------------------------------------------
Blast 14 - “Fire Bolt”
» Feat : Accurate 3
» Feat : Improved Range 1
------------------------------------------------------------
Blast 10 - “Fire Ball” _(32/1 PP)_ *ok*
» Feat : Indirect 1
» Feat : Improved Range 1
» Extra: Explosion (General)
------------------------------------------------------------
Blast 8 - “Fire Wall” _(32/1 PP)_ *ok*
» Feat : Indirect 2
» Feat : Slow Fade 1
» Extra: Area (Line, General)
» Extra: Duration (Sustained) [+2]
» Extra: Independent [+0]
» Flaw : Action (Full)
» Drwbk: Full Power
» Drwbk: Reduced Range 2
------------------------------------------------------------
Telekinesis 10 - “Telekinesis” _(32/1 PP)_ *ok*
» Feat : Precise
» Feat : Subtle
» Extra: Damaging
» Extra: Range (Perception)
» Flaw : Duration (Concentration)

_Power Points: 51_

*Power Point Summary:*
Abilities 26 - Combat 10 - Saves 23 - Skills 26 - Feats 14 - Powers 51 = 150 PP          *ok
*
[/sblock]
---

Everything looks good, but I would like that you list the AP cost with the individual powers and not as part of the array entry.
Confused me a bit at the first reading.

Could you also please explain how "Flaw : Duration (Instant (lasting)) [-2]" works? The effect only lasts for one round?

Please list your cmb/cmd
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5466057-post3.html

CMB: +0
CMD: 15


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

[MENTION=13966]Arkhandus[/MENTION] : Please include a pp cost summary with your character. Like this one:

*Abilities 16 + Skills 16 (64 Ranks) + Feats 15 + Powers 48+2 + Combat 30 + Saves 8 = 135pp *

Also please list the individual PP cost for your powers.

I will look at the character after you have done this.

---

So, this were all characters currently in the RG


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

[MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] : I finished the upgrade of shieldmaiden:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5498519-post53.html


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

*Octavia, "Fallen Angel"*

I will make my suggested changes here step-by-step

[sblock=sheet]
*PL 9  (135=22+22+13+0+50+28)*
*Abilities (22PP)* Str 10; Dex 18; Con 16; Int 10; Wis 16; Cha 12

*Saves (22PP)*
Tough: 8 (0PP)
Reflex: 14 (10PP)
Fortitude: 5 (2PP)
Will 13 (10PP)

*Combat (0PP)*
Initiative: +20 
Defense: +10(0 FF) 
Attacks: Ring +12; Chain +14

*Skills (16PP)*
Diplomacy +11 (10 ranks)
Escape Artist +18 (14 ranks)
Notice +17 (14 ranks)
Sense Motive +17 (14 ranks)
Stealth +16 (12 ranks)

*Powers (50PP)*
Flight 3 (Power loss Drawback:if wings are immobilized; Common, Minor; -2pp) (4PP)
Immunity 3 (Aging, Disease, Poison) (3PP)
Protection (Impervious) 5 (10PP)
Invisibility 2 (All visual Senses) (9PP)
- Close Range Feat (+1PP) (Reduces Acute Sense range to 5ft)
Device Chain 3 (12PP) (Drawback: Hard to Lose)
-         Strike 4 (4pp)
-         Accurate 7 (7pp)
-         Improved Disarm (1pp)
-         Improved Trip (1pp)
-         Improved Throw (1pp)
-         Stunning Attack (1pp)
Device Ring 3 (12PP) (Drawback: Hard to lose)
-         Blast 5 (Divine Energy Ray) (10pp)
-         Accurate 5 (5pp)

*Feats (25)*
Dodge 10
Attack Specialization 1 (Ring)
Improved Initiative 4
Evasion 2
Super-senses (Darkvision)
  Elusive Target
Eye-in Back of Head
Uncanny Dodge 2 (Visual, Audio)
Move-by Action
Deadly Aim
Combat Awareness
[/sblock]

Change log:


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks, [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]!  Now that I have some spare points, does that mean I should sniff around for an extra power or tweak?

And I have no issue upping my saves.  I'm curious as to why I have attack specialization: Plasma in motorcycle mode but not in armor mode...? 

Also, could I add 'Groundstrike' to my Super-Strength, or is that shtick covered by Brick?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2011)

Done the changes, spent 4 points for 2 natural defense, taken the points from feats and skills.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 23, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Everything looks good, but I would like that you list the AP cost with the individual powers and not as part of the array entry.
> Confused me a bit at the first reading.




I thought that's the most logical way to write it down... the AP feat is a Power Feat of the Container after all, and below are the different configurations.

I will look for an alternative way to write it down. 



> Could you also please explain how "Flaw : Duration (Instant (lasting)) [-2]" works? The effect only lasts for one round?




Best to look up Lasting Results on page 16/17 Ultimate Power for that.

Essentially, it allows a new save every round instead of each interval on the Time Table (starting one minute after the effect occurs), so it doesn't last nearly as long.

The original Duration is Sustained (lasting), the flaw moves it down two steps to Instant (lasting).



> Please list your cmb/cmd




Ah, right. Will do! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

No problem 
I'm just used to write it up as a 'normal' base power with APs costing 1 PP each. Your way to write it up may make actually more sense 

Will be interesting, as I will see auto-hit condition (petrified) powers for the first time in play. This is deadly vs single opponents.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 24, 2011)

*Octavia, "Fallen Angel"*

My changes:

[sblock=sheet]*PL 10  (150=30+17+0+**16+**61+26)*
*Abilities (30PP)* Str 10; Dex 20; Con 18; Int 10; Wis 16; Cha 16

*Saves (17PP)*
Tough: 10 (0PP)
Reflex: 12 (7PP)
Fortitude: 5 (1PP)
Will 12 (9PP)

*Combat (0PP)*
Initiative: +13 
Defense: +10 (0 FF) 
Attacks: Ring +12
 CMB: +0
CMD: 25

*Skills (16PP)*
Diplomacy +13 (10 ranks)
Escape Artist +18 (13 ranks)
Notice +18 (15 ranks)
Sense Motive +14 (11 ranks)
Stealth +20 (15 ranks)

*Powers (61PP)*
Flight 3 (Power loss Drawback:if wings are immobilized; Common, Minor; -2pp) (4PP)
Immunity 3 (Aging, Disease, Poison) (3PP)
Protection (Impervious-3) 6 (12PP)
Invisibility 2 (All visual Senses) (Drawback: Passive -2pp) (6PP)
Device Ring 6 (24PP) (Drawback: Hard to lose)
-         Blast 9 (Divine Energy Ray) (18pp)
-         Accurate 6 (6pp)
- Penetrating 5 (5pp)
- Precise 1 (1pp)
Mental Blast 3 (12pp)

*Feats (26)*
Dodge 10
Inspire 5
Improved Initiative 2
Evasion 2
Super-senses (Darkvision)
  Grappling Finesse
Eye-in Back of Head
Uncanny Dodge 2 (Visual, Audio)
Move-by Action
Combat Awareness
[/sblock]

But I am still open to suggestions


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 24, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> [MENTION=13966]Arkhandus[/MENTION] : Please include a pp cost summary with your character. Like this one:
> 
> *Abilities 16 + Skills 16 (64 Ranks) + Feats 15 + Powers 48+2 + Combat 30 + Saves 8 = 135pp *
> 
> ...



Ummmm.........I already did that, days ago, when you brought it up.  I edited my character sheet in this thread and the RG to include a cost summary.  And I already had my individual powers' costs listed in their descriptions.  Or do you mean specifying exactly how much each and every extra, flaw, and power feat cost?  IIRC I only used +1 extras/flaws for the most part, aside from autofire which I list with a 3 to indicate how much it increases the cost per rank, IIRC.  And I listed the total number of skill ranks next to my Skills section.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 24, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Will be interesting, as I will see auto-hit condition (petrified) powers for the first time in play. This is deadly vs single opponents.




It is only auto-_hit_, he still gets a save against it (one initial save and one for every round that passes, with a cumulative +1 bonus on the save, too). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Mar 24, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> Ummmm.........I already did that, days ago, when you brought it up.  I edited my character sheet in this thread and the RG to include a cost summary.




Yep! (Though, I actually missed it on first glance, too  )



> PP Summary: Abilities 22 + BAB 24 + Defense 8 + Saves 18 + Feats 28 + Skills 33 + Powers 17 = 150






> And I already had my individual powers' costs listed in their descriptions.




Maybe those were missed, because they are located somewhere in the middle of the individual power write-ups?



> 1. Materialize Carapace (Force Field 4, Descriptors: Metal Mutant Psionic Transmutation, Effect: Defense, Action: Free, Range: Personal, Duration: Concentration, Cost: 2, Flaw: Duration, gets +4 Toughness)




Maybe moving the cost behind the parantheses would be better? Like this?



> 1. Materialize Carapace (Force Field 4, Descriptors: Metal Mutant Psionic Transmutation, Effect: Defense, Action: Free, Range: Personal, Duration: Concentration, Flaw: Duration, gets +4 Toughness) -- Cost: 2 PP




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Yep! (Though, I actually missed it on first glance, too  )



This was my problem, too 



> Maybe those were missed, because they are located somewhere in the middle of the individual power write-ups?
> 
> Maybe moving the cost behind the parentheses would be better? Like this?



Yes and yes.



> Bye
> Thanee



Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 24, 2011)

I made my sheet a bit easier to read now by coloring the power structures. I find it helps a lot. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2011)

*Kunai-Hime*

[sblock=sheet]
Real name unknown, Ninja/Matter-Manipulator
Female Human, Medium Size, Age 16, Height 4'-9", Weight 107 lbs.
Speaks, reads, and writes Arabic, Cantonese, English, German, Italian, Japanese, Korean, Mandarin, Russian, and Spanish
Allegiances: Justice, Japan
Power Level 10, Power Points 150, Spent 150, Hero Points 1

Max Attack/Save Difficulty +2/-2, Max Defense/Toughness +2/-2

*PP Summary: Abilities 22 + BAB 24 + Defense 8 + Saves 18 + Feats 28 + Skills 33 + Powers 17 = 150*

Strength 14 (+2), Dexterity 18 (+4), Constitution 14 (+2)
Intelligence 12 (+1), Wisdom 14 (+2), Charisma 10 (+0) *ok*

Base Attack +12
Combat Maneuver Bonus +14 (+12 Base, +2 Str)
Melee +12 (+12 Base)
Ranged +12 (+12 Base)
Initiative +12 (+4 Dex, +8 feat)
Concentration +14 (+10 PL, +4 Dex)
Speed 30 ft. *ok*

Defense 20/22 (+4 Base, +6/+8 Dodge), Flat-Footed 12 
Combat Maneuver Defense 26/28 (10, +10/+12 Defense, +2 Str, +4 Dex)
Toughness +2/+4/+6/+8 (+2 Con, +0/+2 feat, +0/+4 Force Field)
Fortitude +8 (+6 Base, +2 Con)
Reflex +10/+12 (+6 Base, +4 Dex, +0/+2 feat)
Will +8 (+6 Base, +2 Wis) *ok*

Nonlethal Damage: Bruised 0, Staggered No, Unconscious No
Lethal Damage: Injured 0, Disabled No, Dying No
Fatigue: Fatigued No, Exhausted No, Unconscious No *ok*

Attacks:
Unarmed Strike +12 melee for +2 damage (Toughness DC 17)
Kikenjutsu +12 melee for +8 damage (Will DC 23)
Taijutsu +12 melee for +8 damage (Toughness DC 23) and Paralyze (Will DC 18)
Kusarigamajutsu +12 melee (+10 ft. reach) for +6 damage (Toughness DC 21) or Split Attack
Kunaijutsu +12 melee for +4 damage (Toughness DC 19) with Autofire 3
Kunai Barrage +12 ranged for +8 damage (Toughness DC 23)
Shurikenjutsu +12 ranged for +4 damage (Toughness DC 19) with Autofire 3

Feats: Assessment, Blind-Fight, Defensive Roll 2, Diehard, Dodge 6,  Elusive Target, Equipment 2, Evasion 1, Hide In Plain Sight, Improved  Initiative 2, Improvised Tools, Move-By Action, Precise Shot 1, Quick  Draw 1, Skill Mastery (Acrobatics, Disable Device, Search, Stealth) 1,  Sneak Attack (unranked, ignores damage limit), Stunning Attack, Track,  Uncanny Dodge (Auditory) 1, Well-Informed *ok*

Skills (132 ranks): Acrobatics +10 (6 ranks, +4 Dex), Athletics +10 (8  ranks, +2 Str), Bluff +5 (5 ranks, +0 Cha), Computers +5 (4 ranks, +1  Int), Control (Drive) +5 (1 rank, +4 Dex), Craft (Artistic) +5 (4 ranks,  +1 Int), Diplomacy +5 (5 ranks, +0 Cha), Disable Device +15 (14 ranks,  +1 Int), Disguise +5 (5 ranks, +0 Cha), Escape Artist +5 (1 rank, +4  Dex), Handle Animal +2 (2 ranks, +0 Cha), Heal +5 (3 ranks, +2 Wis),  Investigate +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Art) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int),  Knowledge (Behavioral Sciences) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Current  Events) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Life Sciences) +3 (2 ranks, +1  Int), Knowledge (Popular Culture) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge  (Streetwise) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Tactics) +3 (2 ranks, +1  Int), Knowledge (Technology) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Knowledge (Theology  and Philosophy) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Int), Linguistics +10 (9 ranks, +1 Int),  Perception +15 (13 ranks, +2 Wis), Sense Motive +10 (8 ranks, +2 Wis),  Stealth +18/+23 (14 ranks, +4 Dex, +0/+5 equipment), Survival +10 (8  ranks, +2 Wis) *ok*

Equipment (10 EP): Plain Outfit (EP 0, Medium), Laptop Computer (EP 1,  Medium), Night Vision Goggles (EP 1, Small), Camo Clothing (EP 1,  Medium, +5 Stealth in urban environments), Flash Goggles (EP 1, Tiny),  Gas Mask (EP 1, Small), Rebreather (EP 1, Tiny), Smoke Grenades (EP 4,  Small, Obscure 2 - Visual - 10 foot radius) *ok*

Current Load 25 lbs.
Light Load 58, Medium Load 116, Heavy Load 175
Maximum Load 350, Push/Drag 875 *ok*

Complications: Reputation (she has a bad reputation for her thievery and  execution of reckless or murderous heroes and villains), Temper (she  has a foul temper and lashes out whenever certain words or actions  provoke her)
Drawbacks: None *ok*

Powers:
1. Materialize Carapace (Force Field 4, Descriptors: Metal Mutant  Psionic Transmutation, Effect: Defense, Action: Free, Range: Personal,  Duration: Concentration, Cost: 2, Flaw: Duration, gets +4 Toughness) *ok*
2. Materialize Barrier (Shield 2, Descriptors: Metal Mutant Psionic  Transmutation, Effect: Defense, Action: Free, Range: Personal, Duration:  Sustained, Cost: 1, Flaw: Unreliable, gets +2 Defense as a dodge bonus,  50% chance of failure for the power) *ok*
3. Chameleonic Pattern (Concealment 2, Descriptors: Mutant Psionic  Transmutation, Effect: Sensory, Action: Free, Range: Personal, Duration:  Sustained, Cost: 1, Flaw: Blending, Flaw: Partial, gains partial  concealment against normal vision except when moving more than 30 feet  per round, DC 20 Notice check with an acute sense up to 30 feet away to  notice her presence or DC 30 if she holds still, DC +20 to pinpoint her  location)
Is this still part of the power, when you take the partial flaw???
4a. Kusarigamajutsu (Strike 4, Descriptors: Bludgeoning Metal Mutant  Physical Psionic Slashing Transmutation, Effect: Attack, Action:  Standard, Range: Touch, Duration: Instant, *Cost: 13*, Saving Throw:  Toughness, Power Feat: Alternate Power 5, Power Feat: Extended Reach 2,  Power Feat: Mighty, Power Feat: Split Attack, melee attack for +4 damage  plus Strength bonus within normal reach +10 feet, may split ranks to  attack 2 targets) *ok*
-----4b. Kikenjutsu (Strike 8, Descriptors: Mental Physical, Effect:  Attack/Mental, Action: Full, Range: Touch, Duration: Instant, Cost: 8,  Saving Throw: Will, Extra: Alternate Save, Flaw: Action, melee attack  for +8 damage) *ok*
-----4c. Taijutsu (Strike 6, Descriptors: Bludgeoning Physical, Effect:  Attack, Action: Full, Range: Touch, Duration: Instant, Cost: 4, Saving  Throw: Toughness, Power Feat: Mighty, Extra: Linked to Paralyze, Flaw:  Action, melee attack for +6 damage plus Strength bonus) with  Pressure-Point Strike (Paralyze 8, Descriptors: Biological Physical,  Effect: Attack, Action: Full, Range: Touch, Duration: Instant/Lasting,  Cost: 4, Saving Throw: Will, Extra: Linked to Strike, Flaw: Action,  Flaw: Unreliable, melee attack to slow or paralyze target, new save each  round at a cumulative +1 bonus to end the effect, 50% chance of failure  for the power) *ok*
-----4d. Kunaijutsu (Strike 4, Descriptors: Metal Mutant Physical  Piercing Psionic Transmutation, Effect: Attack, Action: Standard, Range:  Touch, Duration: Instant, Cost: 8, Saving Throw: Toughness, Extra:  Autofire 3, Flaw: Fades, Flaw: Unreliable, melee attack for +4 damage,  +1 damage per point of attack roll over target's Defense up to a maximum  of +4 to damage, loses 1 power point after each use between rest  periods, only 5 uses between rest periods) ???
-----4e. Kunai Barrage  (Blast 8, Descriptors: Metal Mutant Physical Piercing Psionic  Transmutation, Effect: Attack, Action: Standard, Range: Ranged,  Duration: Instant, Cost: 8, Saving Throw: Toughness, Flaw: Unreliable,  ranged attack for +8 damage, only 5 uses between rest periods)???
-----4f. Shurikenjutsu (Blast 4, Descriptors: Metal Mutant Physical  Piercing Psionic Transmutation, Effect: Attack, Action: Standard, Range:  Ranged, Duration: Instant, Cost: 8, Saving Throw: Toughness, Extra:  Autofire 3, Flaw: Distracting, Flaw: Fades, Flaw: Unreliable, ranged  attack for +4 damage, +1 damage per point of attack roll over target's  Defense up to a maximum of +4 to damage, she loses dodge bonuses on any  round it is used, loses 1 power point after each use between rest  periods, only 5 uses between rest periods) ???[/sblock]

------

- Please answer my question regarding partial concealment
- I don't like the '5 uses - Unreliable' flaw as part of an array. I would allow it to apply as a flaw to an array itself.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2011)

*Octavia, "Fallen Angel"*

[sblock=sheet]*
PL 10  (150=30+17+0+**16+**61+26)*
*Abilities (30PP)* Str 10; Dex 20; Con 18; Int 10; Wis 16; Cha 16 *ok*

*Saves (17PP)*
Tough: 10 (0PP)
Reflex: 12 (7PP)
Fortitude: 5 (1PP)
Will 12 (9PP) *ok*

*Combat (0PP)*
Initiative: +13 
Defense: +10 (0 FF) 
Attacks: Ring +12
 CMB: +0
CMD: 25 *ok*

*Skills (16PP)*
Diplomacy +13 (10 ranks)
Escape Artist +18 (13 ranks)
Notice +18 (15 ranks)
Sense Motive +14 (11 ranks)
Stealth +20 (15 ranks) *ok*

*Powers (61PP)*
Flight 3 (Power loss Drawback:if wings are immobilized; Common, Minor; -2pp) (4PP) *ok*
Immunity 3 (Aging, Disease, Poison) (3PP) *ok*
Protection (Impervious-6) 6 (12PP) *ok*
Invisibility 2 (All visual Senses) (Drawback: Passive -2pp) (6PP) *ok*
Device Ring 6 (24PP) (Drawback: Hard to lose) *ok*
-         Blast 9 (Divine Energy Ray) (18pp)
-         Accurate 6 (6pp)
- Penetrating 5 (5pp)
- Precise 1 (1pp)
Mental Blast 3 (12pp)*ok*

*Feats (26)*
Dodge 10
Inspire 5
Improved Initiative 2
Evasion 2
Super-senses (Darkvision)
  Grappling Finesse
Eye-in Back of Head
Uncanny Dodge 2 (Visual, Audio)
Move-by Action
Combat Awareness *ok*
[/sblock]

----

- The build is readable.
- The divine blast breaks the PL cap: 9 (damage) + 12 (attack) > 2x PL 10

- I dislike that all of the characters offensive combat prowess come from the ring.
- I dislike the combination of dodge 10 with 4 points worth of other feats to 'dodge' buying a regular defense bonus.

Even the sample Butler has a better base combat training than Octavia. Her full base combat training is in line with a PL 0 minion.

I would suggest to make the mental blast part of the rings feature and reduce your feats:

[sblock=sheet]*
**Combat (20PP)*
Initiative: +13 
Defense: +10 (4 FF) 
Attacks: base: +2 Ring +12
 CMB: +2
CMD: 27



*Skills (16PP)*
Diplomacy +13 (10 ranks)
Escape Artist +18 (13 ranks)
Notice +18 (15 ranks)
Sense Motive +14 (11 ranks)
Stealth +20 (25 ranks)


*Powers (45PP)*
Device Ring 5 (20PP) (Drawback: Hard to lose)
-         Blast 8 (Divine Energy Ray) (16pp)
-         Accurate 5 (5pp)
- Penetrating 3 (3pp)
- Precise 1 (1pp)
AP- Mental Blast 6 (accurate 1) (1pp)

*Feats (16)*
Dodge 2
Inspire 5
Improved Initiative 2
Evasion 2
Super-senses (Darkvision)
  Grappling Finesse
Uncanny Dodge 1 (Audio)
Move-by Action
Combat Awareness

*PL 10  (144=30+17+20+**16+**45+16)*
[/sblock]

You have 6 pp to re-purchase things my suggestion missed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2011)

[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] : please post Brick in the RG

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5494790-post34.html


----------



## jkason (Mar 24, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] : please post Brick in the RG
> 
> EN World: D&D / RPG News & Reviews - View Single Post - Mutants & Masterminds "Necessary Evil" OOC




Ack! Sorry about that. Posted. I swapped out Improved Block for All-Out Attack. It means Brick could exceed the PL cap on his attack, but it's my understanding that the Defense penalty acts as a temporary trade-off to maintain balance? If that's wrong I can snag another feat, or I may use that PP to give Brick a couple skills.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2011)

jkason said:


> Ack! Sorry about that. Posted. I swapped out Improved Block for All-Out Attack. It means Brick could exceed the PL cap on his attack, but it's my understanding that the Defense penalty acts as a temporary trade-off to maintain balance? If that's wrong I can snag another feat, or I may use that PP to give Brick a couple skills.



No problem, the feat is fine.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 25, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Kunai-Hime*
> [sblock=sheet]3. Chameleonic Pattern (Concealment 2, Descriptors: Mutant Psionic  Transmutation, Effect: Sensory, Action: Free, Range: Personal, Duration:  Sustained, Cost: 1, Flaw: Blending, Flaw: Partial, gains partial  concealment against normal vision except when moving more than 30 feet  per round, DC 20 Notice check with an acute sense up to 30 feet away to  notice her presence or DC 30 if she holds still, DC +20 to pinpoint her  location)
> Is this still part of the power, when you take the partial flaw???
> 
> ...



1. It's not really clear in the book, so that's up to GM interpretation.  I gave her Hide In Plain Sight just in case, anyway, since her ability to manipulate how her body/gear reflects light is supposed to provide something close to invisibility but slightly less than, for instance, the Predator from that movie of the same name.  Great optical camouflage but not perfect.  So up to you if I should remove that line from the Concealment power's description.  She still has a decent Stealth check bonus.

2. I don't really want all of her attacks (especially the first few, which are entirely based on martial arts prowess, not mutant abilities) to be so limited, so I guess I'll have to seriously retool Kunai-Hime's attack array into 2 separate arrays or something......and I'm not too keen on having all of her special attacks limited to 5 uses per day/adventure/whatever in total.....so I'll have to think about how to handle that change.  The strain of using her mutant abilities is hard to reflect in Mutants & Masterminds, but it's not supposed to overwhelm her after just manifesting a few kunai for a few seconds.......


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> 1. ... if I should remove that line from the Concealment power's description.  She still has a decent Stealth check bonus.



Yes, I would prefer this. The partial power to the feat sound like a really good mechanic for your description of the power.



> 2. I don't really want all of her attacks (especially the first few, which are entirely based on martial arts prowess, not mutant abilities) to be so limited, so I guess I'll have to seriously retool Kunai-Hime's attack array into 2 separate arrays or something......and I'm not too keen on having all of her special attacks limited to 5 uses per day/adventure/whatever in total.....so I'll have to think about how to handle that change.  The strain of using her mutant abilities is hard to reflect in Mutants & Masterminds, but it's not supposed to overwhelm her after just manifesting a few kunai for a few seconds.......



I perfectly understand. But could you describe how the 4d-f powers look like work in-game? Did she manifest throwing weapons? Has she three sets of 5 throwing weapons that can be transmuted for some reason in only one way? Perhaps I will allow it once I know the 'story' behind the power.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Octavia, "Fallen Angel"*
> ----
> 
> - The build is readable.
> ...



LOL, you did not like that the first time either.  

When I finished rebuilding yesterday I had 171 PP so I had to trim it down.

I am not sure how this Alternate Power works. Costs 1pp to use the other 24pp again (Mental Blast 6 = 4pp/rank * 6 for 24pp) right?  Mental Blast goes against a Will Save so what does accurate 1 do? Increase DC?

Thanks, for the comments, I will take another crack at it again once you confirm my understanding.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> LOL, you did not like that the first time either.
> 
> When I finished rebuilding yesterday I had 171 PP so I had to trim it down.
> 
> ...



Your understanding of Alternate Power is correct. And Accurate was my mistake. I will try to write it up again:



> Device Ring 5 (20PP) (Drawback: Hard to lose):
> Container 5 (Divine Energy Ray) (25pp)
> -         Blast 8 (16pp)
> -         Accurate 5 (5pp)
> ...




Mental blast is an AP to the Container (worth 25pp)
Mental Blast cost 4 x 6 + 1 Power Feat = 25pp

You loose both access to the Container (divine ray) and the Mental Blast if you loose the ring.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 25, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> 1. It's not really clear in the book, so that's up to GM interpretation.




Judging from D&D/d20 (where that part comes from), it definitely makes sense, that it only applies to Total Concealment (and that the main advantage of Partial Concealment, apart from the 20% Miss Chance is the ability to make Stealth checks to hide).



> 2. I don't really want all of her attacks (especially the first few, which are entirely based on martial arts prowess, not mutant abilities) to be so limited, so I guess I'll have to seriously retool Kunai-Hime's attack array into 2 separate arrays or something......and I'm not too keen on having all of her special attacks limited to 5 uses per day/adventure/whatever in total.....so I'll have to think about how to handle that change.  The strain of using her mutant abilities is hard to reflect in Mutants & Masterminds, but it's not supposed to overwhelm her after just manifesting a few kunai for a few seconds.......




How about removing Unreliable and replacing it with the Action Flaw (making it a Full Round Action instead of a Standard Action to reflect the extra effort needed)?

Or, if you want something akin to the charges, you could make it Tiring (Fatigued after the use) and take some Ranks in the Luck Feat (Second Wind) that allows to negate the Fatigue?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2011)

*Octavia, "Fallen Angel"*

[sblock=sheet]*PL 10  (150=30+23+8+**16+**49+24)*
*Abilities (30PP)* Str 10; Dex 20; Con 18; Int 10; Wis 16; Cha 16

*Saves (23PP)*
Tough: 10 (0PP)
Reflex: 15 (10PP)
Fortitude: 5 (1PP)
Will 15 (12PP)

*Combat (8PP)*
Initiative: +13 
Defense: +10 (2 FF) 
Attacks: Ring +12
 CMB: +2
CMD: 27

*Skills (16PP)*
Diplomacy +13 (10 ranks)
Escape Artist +18 (13 ranks)
Notice +18 (15 ranks)
Sense Motive +14 (11 ranks)
Stealth +20 (15 ranks)

*Powers (49PP)*
Flight 3 (Power loss Drawback:if wings are immobilized; Common, Minor; -2pp) (4PP)
Immunity 3 (Aging, Disease, Poison) (3PP)
Protection (Impervious-6) 6 (12PP)
Invisibility 2 (All visual Senses) (Drawback: Passive -2pp) (6PP)
Device Ring 6 (24PP) (Drawback: Hard to lose)
-         Blast 8 (Divine Energy Ray) (16pp)
-         Accurate 5 (5pp)
- Penetrating 7 (7pp)
- Precise 1 (1pp)
AP - Mental Blast 7 (subtle) (1pp)

*Feats (24)*
Dodge 8
Inspire 5
Improved Initiative 2
Evasion 2
Super-senses (Darkvision)
  Grappling Finesse
Eye-in Back of Head
Uncanny Dodge 2 (Visual, Audio)
Move-by Action
Combat Awareness
[/sblock]

Took another crack at it.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 28, 2011)

reposting for  @Walking Dad ,

Thanks, @Walking Dad!  Now that I have some spare points, does that mean I should sniff around for an extra power or tweak?

And I have no issue upping my saves.  I'm curious as to why I have  attack specialization: Plasma in motorcycle mode but not in armor  mode...? 

I'm also curious as to why you thought to add Super-Strength to her armor.  Shes' not designed to be an Iron Man per se, just a very enhanced human.  Maybe we just don't have enough goons?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2011)

Herobizkit: You don't need to take it. I just figured out that you Str and Plasma attack use the same power source. Just scratch it, if you dislike it. Also note that your unarmed damage is weak for your PL. You could change the super strength to retractable plasma blades for a more PL melee attack for example.

perrinmiller: so, now you are PL1 Offensive and PL 3 Defensive just from Abilities and Combat cost...
Heck, if you like Dodge so much go for it...


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2011)

WD; That sounds ominous, lol.  

It appeared to work fine in Gotham Squires and adding the bit of a boost increases the CMB and CMD some.  She is still the scout and will be invisible in many cases until combat is joined.  

I will copy her & her background to the new RG thread.

I forget, is this going to have any link to the old game IC-wise, or is this a new game?  Just wondering if I need to revamp the background or not.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2011)

You can revamp the background, if you like. In this case, the details of the old ones were just 'warps' from the reality changing machine.

jkason, your background will be slightly altered, replacing DC specific persons and places with this realities equivalents.


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> jkason, your background will be slightly altered, replacing DC specific persons and places with this realities equivalents.




Ah, cool. I was thinking we were winding up in this reality remembering the previous one. Hadn't realized it in fact altered our base history. Works for me.


----------



## Herobizkit (Mar 29, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Herobizkit: You don't need to take it. I just figured out that you Str and Plasma attack use the same power source. Just scratch it, if you dislike it. Also note that your unarmed damage is weak for your PL. You could change the super strength to retractable plasma blades for a more PL melee attack for example.



I like that idea a lot.  A plasma blade and 'shield'... hm. 

I'm afraid I don't see how my unarmed is weak.  I just don't understand the mechanics of this system.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2011)

Octavia is now in the RG thread.   Ready to go.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> I like that idea a lot.  A plasma blade and 'shield'... hm.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't see how my unarmed is weak.  I just don't understand the mechanics of this system.




The system assumes that

att + Damage = 2 x PL

but your current unarmed attack is

7 + 5 < 20

Your power armor plasma attack is currently

7 + 13 = 20


BTW, I noticed I forgot to remove the 'plasma control +13' line from the combat section of the sheet.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 30, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Yes, I would prefer this. The partial power to the feat sound like a really good mechanic for your description of the power.
> 
> I perfectly understand. But could you describe how the 4d-f powers look like work in-game? Did she manifest throwing weapons? Has she three sets of 5 throwing weapons that can be transmuted for some reason in only one way? Perhaps I will allow it once I know the 'story' behind the power.



1. OK.

2. Kunai-Hime never carries real weapons on her, aside from the occasional confiscated enemy's weapon or the few smoke bombs etc. that she sometimes carries to distract and disorient foes.  She just psionically transmutes the air around her into metal blades for a few seconds or so and throws them, or wields them in melee, before letting them revert back into normal air (and sometimes transmutes her own skin into a metal or carbon fiber carapace for a brief moment to survive/deflect an attack).

The Unreliable Flaw is supposed to represent the fact that she can only manage such feats a limited number of times per day or for a limited total duration each day, before letting her mind and body rest and recover from the strain.  Unfortunately there's no Flaw in M&M that can be used for an array or an individual power that would give something like 1 minute or 30 seconds of use per hour or 5 minutes per twelve hours or per day or whatever.  And since M&M doesn't use Hit Points, I can't just represent it with backlash damage, nor is there any flaw to cause temporary ability damage or the like to similarly reflect such a strain.

Only the Tiring Flaw, which is far more drastic and limited to about 1-2 uses per day of Tiring powers in total before the character is an exhausted sloth on the verge of passing out.  The Side-Effect Flaw is similarly problematic because it's likely to drastically weaken the character and leave them highly vulnerable after just a few random failed saves against, for instance, a Blast Side-Effect damaging the hero after each use of the power.  Worse, the hero could botch the save and be knocked out or disabled/staggered so by one random use of their power.

I'm thinking about Kunai-Hime's set-up and whether or not to even bother with her in this campaign, given the difficulties with adequately implementing her concept into M&M (or this campaign in particular; certainly some stuff in Mecha & Manga would help with her ninja-ness, but even if they were allowed, I'm strapped for power points as it is and I already had to tone down her skills/feats/martial arts).


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanee said:


> How about removing Unreliable and replacing it with the Action Flaw (making it a Full Round Action instead of a Standard Action to reflect the extra effort needed)?
> 
> Or, if you want something akin to the charges, you could make it Tiring (Fatigued after the use) and take some Ranks in the Luck Feat Second Wind that allows to negate the Fatigue?
> 
> ...



Autofire already requires a full-round action when attacking a group, so I figure that it might end up as two full-round actions if I extended the power's normal activation time to a full-round action.  That or it would be cheating a bit.  And wouldn't fit with the concept of how her mutant powers strain her mind and body, something she can't do too often.  Also, full action powers wouldn't be useable with Move-By Action, and a ninja never stands still to let folks find and kill them. 

Tiring is too restrictive, and Luck feats only grant hero points once, then they're gone forever once you use them.  If Kunai-Hime needed to spend hero points just to use her mutant powers at all, then she'd be all out of 'em after one battle.  She can't very well travel freely and incognito while carrying an arsenal of purchased (or stolen) weapons.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh, and seeing Perrinmiller's comment above about Octavia likely being a scout and invisible until battle is joined made me wonder if Kunai-Hime's just redundant here, so I took a look at Octavia's skills/powers in the RG out of curiousity and it does seem to be the case........both have limited invisibility but slightly different, both have similar Stealth skill bonuses, and both have ranged attacks and mental attacks (though Kunai-Hime's mental attack is a melee technique similar to Dim Mak, albeit less deadly).

Both are apparently scouts/sneaks by nature, but with slightly different means......one flies and has total invisibility when not attacking, while the other is limited to slow, normal movement with a chance of being heard or spotted and has the minor advantage of some skill at overcoming locks/traps.....  And I'm not sure if that would even matter anyway in fighting invading aliens and whatever alien-tech they might use for security.

I need to think on this a bit longer before I decide what to do......


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

Arkhandus, I hope we will not loose you. Maybe will some of this information help you to decide what to do:



> Unfortunately there's no Flaw in M&M that can be used for an array  or an individual power that would give something like 1 minute or 30  seconds of use per hour or 5 minutes per twelve hours or per day or  whatever.



Then let's create one!  
Or we could make 4d-f like a 'mini-array' in the container and reply the '5-times' flaw on it.



> certainly some stuff in Mecha & Manga would help with her ninja-ness



I allowed some of them and gave you reasons for the decisions. We can work on changing them in a way that I would allow them.



> and Luck feats only grant hero points once, then they're gone forever once you use them.



As I understood, they are regained like standard HP between adventures. I usually do this between longer chapters (but not necessarily every scene).



> ...both have limited invisibility but slightly different, both have similar  Stealth skill bonuses, and both have ranged attacks and mental attacks  (though Kunai-Hime's mental attack is a melee technique similar to Dim  Mak, albeit less deadly).



Your limited invisibility is actually more useful during combat. Octavia isn't really a melee build.



> Both are apparently scouts/sneaks by nature, but with slightly different  means......one flies and has total invisibility when not attacking,  while the other is limited to slow, normal movement with a chance of  being heard or spotted...



Octavia can still be heard. And I would allow rank 1 or 2 speed as 'ninja movement'.



> ...and has the minor advantage of some skill at  overcoming locks/traps.....  And I'm not sure if that would even matter  anyway in fighting invading aliens and whatever alien-tech they might  use for security.



Reminds me of posting more of the setting:

The aliens already lured the world’s superheroes into a 'trap' and killed or imprisoned the vast majority of them some years ago.
They sent another alien race, they use as soldiers and guards first, then posed as friendly allies who scared the 'Fins' away.
At a major speech, which almost all politicians, high militaries and superheroes attended, they unleashed their death beams and called the 'Fins' back.
They now act as earth's alien overlords. Their policy is to kill anyone exhibiting paranormal powers, the only option open for such individuals is fight or flight!

Important for your build: They use mostly the 'normal' buildings, so some skill at  overcoming locks/traps will be pretty useful.

I'm not sure how much setting material I may copy and paste here, but I'm sure the good guys and gals at Pinnacle will allow me to share enough of it to be able to play the game


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

jkason: Please add the background to your character.

---

Real Name:Ben O'hare

Background:Even as a child, folks told Ben he was "built like a brick  s***house," a phrase which eventually became his nickname, Brick. What  they didn't know was exactly how tough Ben was, a fact he kept hidden  most of his life at the behest of his mother. When their low-income  neighborhood (Tempest) began to get even worse in the wake of the alien invasion, however, the young man decided it was time to stop  playing nice, and began acting as a neighborhood watchdog / enforcer  against the creeping corruption and danger on his streets.

---

For Tempest's location, see the Star City map in the RG.


----------



## jkason (Mar 30, 2011)

Done. Thanks for updating it to fit. 



Walking Dad said:


> jkason: Please add the background to your character.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2011)

[MENTION=13337]Ark[/MENTION]; Whoops, sorry about that.  With my busy schedule, I have not been able to even really look at the new builds of others.  I choose the easier route of updating Octavia, rather than pick an established Archtype and personalizing it.

But having two scouts can help, so Octavia doesn't have to go it alone.  But while playing some D&D, I have fun encounter going on at the moment with a Barghest doing its blinking thing.  (50% chance to be missed whenever hit, just based on it passing in and out of the material plane, and it can pass through walls)  That sounds really useful and applicable to a melee fighter.  Perhaps that is something you can tweak into M&M.

But with all the work you have done (way more than me for her revamp), if it means play that concept or go home, I don't mind doing something completely different if you all don't mind waiting.  Octavia's D&D version got revamped into PF and stayed evil (and playing on a site without language censoring ) so I am not too attached to Octavia that I cannot find a different persona to play.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 30, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> As I understood, they are regained like standard HP between adventures. I usually do this between longer chapters (but not necessarily every scene).




Yep, the starting amount is (normally) per game session. And the Luck Feat adds to the starting amount. So they should reset the same way.



> Heroes start each game session with 1 hero point.




Those you get on top of that (for complications, roleplaying, extra cool stuff, compensation for extra bad stuff, and so on) are gone once they are used.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Mar 30, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> Autofire already requires a full-round action when attacking a group, ...




I see.



> Also, full action powers wouldn't be useable with Move-By Action, and a ninja never stands still to let folks find and kill them.








> Tiring is too restrictive, ...




Yeah, that's probably right, especially for an attack power. For something, that isn't used all too often, or not (always) in a rush, it would be better suited.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Mar 30, 2011)

@WD: Can you tell us a bit about those aliens? What are they like?

Alien is a pretty... uhh... broad term. 

EDIT: Ah, and of course you did post something to the RG about it already. Just saw it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 31, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> [MENTION=13337]Ark[/MENTION]; Whoops, sorry about that.  With my busy schedule, I have not been able to even really look at the new builds of others.  I choose the easier route of updating Octavia, rather than pick an established Archtype and personalizing it.
> 
> But having two scouts can help, so Octavia doesn't have to go it alone.  But while playing some D&D, I have fun encounter going on at the moment with a Barghest doing its blinking thing.  (50% chance to be missed whenever hit, just based on it passing in and out of the material plane, and it can pass through walls)  That sounds really useful and applicable to a melee fighter.  Perhaps that is something you can tweak into M&M.
> 
> But with all the work you have done (way more than me for her revamp), if it means play that concept or go home, I don't mind doing something completely different if you all don't mind waiting.  Octavia's D&D version got revamped into PF and stayed evil (and playing on a site without language censoring ) so I am not too attached to Octavia that I cannot find a different persona to play.



Don't go changing your own character on account o' me!  At the start, I didn't know there was already a scout-type character already in the roster. _(EDIT: Actually I just forgot that WD mentioned one of ya had invisibility.  D'oh!)_

I don't really wanna rejigger Kunai-Hime's concept to make her mutant/psionic power more advanced and powerful.  Her main concept is as a ninja, and her powers are supposed to be secondary, supporting what she can already do with her ninja training.  Instead of carrying normal weapons, she transmutes them on the spot when needed.  Instead of wearing body armor, she transmutes it on the spot when necessary.  And the chameleonic ability of her minor transmutation, almost literally identical to the way a chameleon's color-changing works but a little more advanced, is never supposed to be equivalent to invisibility.  She's quiet but not unnaturally silent.  Hard to spot but still visible in plain sight if you squint and look for the signs, the imperfections in her optical camouflage.

I'm having difficulty accepting Kunai-Hime in her current form as a PL10 character in M&M, anyway.  She really needs another 5 or 10 power points worth of skill ranks, and another 10 or 20 power points worth of feats (a lot of Improved Critical ranks in Unarmed Strike or Taijutsu or Kunaijutsu would be needed to even come close to simulating her reliance on sneak-attacks and sudden, precise strikes from hiding, rather than raw power).  I should probably lower the ranks of her attack powers and change her Sneak Attack feat to have a few more ranks in it, but given the PL cap on damage, and the fact that Kunai-Hime is supposed to be little better than any normal teenage girl when it comes to fighting supers/robots/aliens/monsters hand-to-hand (or surviving the blasts/beatings of such foes in a direct fight), it's hard to make her super-effective at sudden strikes and then significantly less-effective after enemies are aware of her presence and flailing/shooting/blasting away to try and hit the camouflaged ninja.

Even transmuting her skin or clothes into steel or carbon fiber for a second or two doesn't change the fact that a superhero or supervillain punching her with the force of a freight train should still send her flying, and leave a massive dent in her briefly-metallicized torso.  Likely resulting in death.  Thus the need to be constantly mobile, slipping back into shadows and cover where her chameleonic transmutations will be more likely to conceal her effectively (new Stealth checks to hide).  So it's difficult to fit Kunai-Hime into Mutants & Masterminds given those factors and how her mutant power is supposed to strain her with each use (just not severely so unless she maintains the transmutations for more than a few moments at a time).

So I dunno.  I'm still thinking.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2011)

Well okay then.   Maybe WD can help with some suggestions.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 31, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> As I understood, they are regained like standard HP between adventures. I usually do this between longer chapters (but not necessarily every scene).
> 
> Your limited invisibility is actually more useful during combat. Octavia isn't really a melee build.
> 
> Octavia can still be heard. And I would allow rank 1 or 2 speed as 'ninja movement'.



Eh, the rules are kinda murky about whether the Luck feat's bonus hero points are 'renewed' each adventure, so that's up to the GM.  Anyway, spending 5 points on Luck - Second Wind feat ranks (the maximum allowed at PL10 for Luck feat ranks) would be _more_ expensive, and I've already shaved off all the feats, skill ranks, save bonuses, etc. that I could afford to.

Kunai-Hime's partial concealment is some small help in combat, but only as long as she keeps taking a move action each round to resume hiding (with a Stealth check that the opponents may manage to overcome with a Perception check), and Kunai-Hime's no more difficult to hear than Octavia.  Also Kunai-Hime can't hide from infravision, blindsight, tremorsense, or the like (and ultravision might also work against her, for that matter).

Kunai-Hime isn't supposed to be a frontliner either, she's supposed to be the hit-and-run sneak-attacking type, who disables one foe or a few then escapes as opponents start shooting/flailing away at random to stop her.  And it doesn't fit her concept to have any ranks in Speed or Super-Speed either.  She's a normal human teenager with only one mutant power setting her apart from everyone else; that power is just kind of versatile.  And difficult to adequately stat up in Mutants & Masterminds (as my earlier attempts at a Strike Aura power for Kunai-Hime's "bladeskin/spikeskin" transmutation proved.......just way too expensive and problematic.  Let alone trying to properly stat up her ability to create some metal weapons/tools/armor for a few moments, beyond just materializing them for a single attack as her current stats handle it).


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, thinking about it a bit, I've considered playing a different character instead.  Gemini of The Zodiac, a supervillain team known for committing various crimes and with an overall supernatural focus, although Gemini and a few other members are actually psionic, mutants, or techies instead.  Gemini himself can mimic others and duplicate himself (with that duplicate likewise mimicking others when desired).

I'll include some of his background and such if needed, but right now I'm just putting him forward as a possible alternative to Kunai-Hime.  Gemini really isn't much good in a fight, but he might do okay when mimicking the powers of an ally or enemy.......
[sblock=Gemini]*Gemini*
Real name unknown, Duplicator/Mimic
Male Human, Medium Size, Age 23, Height 5'-11", Weight 141 lbs.
Speaks, reads, and writes Arabic, Cantonese, English, French, German, Greek, Hindi, Italian, Japanese, Russian, and Spanish

Allegiances: The Zodiac (his old supervillain team), Earth, and Evil
Power Level 10, Power Points 150, Spent 150, Hero Points 1
Max Attack/Save Difficulty -0/+0, Max Defense/Toughness -0/+0

*PP Summary: Abilities 24 + BAB 10 + Defense 8 + Saves 14 + Feats 12 + Skills 16 (64 ranks) + Powers 66 = 150 points*

Strength 14 (+2), Dexterity 14 (+2), Constitution 14 (+2)
Intelligence 14 (+2), Wisdom 14 (+2), Charisma 14 (+2)

Base Attack +5
Combat Maneuver Bonus +7 (+5 Base, +2 Str)
Melee +5 (+5 Base, +0 feat)
Ranged +5 (+5 Base, +0 feat)
Initiative +2 (+2 Dex, +0 feat)
Concentration +12 (+10 PL, +2 Wis)
Speed 30 ft.

Defense 14 (+4 Base), Flat-Footed 12
Combat Maneuver Defense 18 (14 Defense, +2 Str, +2 Dex)
Toughness +5/+9 (+2 Con, +3 armor, +0/+4 feat)
Fortitude +5 (+3 Base, +2 Con)
Reflex +5/+9 (+3 Base, +2 Dex, +0/+4 feat)
Will +10 (+8 Base, +2 Wis)

Nonlethal Damage: Bruised 0, Staggered No, Unconscious No
Lethal Damage: Injured 0, Disabled No, Dying No
Fatigue: Fatigued No, Exhausted No, Unconscious No

*Attacks:*
Unarmed Strike +5 melee for +2 damage
Tonfa +5 melee for +3 damage
Heavy Pistol +5 ranged for +4 damage (40 ft. increment)

*Feats:* Defensive Roll 4, Eidetic Memory, Elusive Target, Equipment 5, Jack-Of-All-Trades

*Skills (64 ranks):* Acrobatics +5 (3 ranks, +2 Dex), Bluff +10 (8 ranks, +2 Cha), Climb +5 (3 ranks, +2 Str), Computers +10 (8 ranks, +2 Int), Control (Drive) +5 (3 ranks, +2 Dex), Diplomacy +10 (8 ranks, +2 Cha), Disguise +5 (3 ranks, +2 Cha), Linguistics +11 (9 ranks, +2 Int), Sense Motive +10 (8 ranks, +2 Wis), Stealth +10 (8 ranks, +2 Dex), Swim +5 (3 ranks, +2 Str)

*Equipment (EP 25):* Supervillain Outfit (EP 0, various disguises), Midsize Car (EP 7, Str 30, Speed 5, Defense 8, Toughness 9, Huge Vehicle), Backpack (EP 0), Laptop Computer (EP 1, Medium), Commlink (EP 1, Miniscule), Flashlight (EP 1, Tiny), Handcuffs (EP 1, Tiny), Tonfa (EP 2, Damage +1, Critical 20, Bludgeoning, Medium Simple Melee Weapon), Heavy Pistol (EP 8, Damage +4, Critical 20, Ballistic, Range Increment 40 ft., Medium Firearm), Undercover Vest (EP 4, Toughness +3, Subtle)

Current Load 28 lbs.
Light Load 58, Medium Load 116, Heavy Load 175
Maximum Load 350, Push/Drag 875

*Complications:* Reputation (he has a bad reputation from his criminal activities), Responsibility (his ultimate loyalties lie with the leadership of The Zodiac and he must report in as well as follow the orders of his master)
*Drawbacks:* None

*Powers:*
1. Deja Vu (Duplication 10, Psionic, Effect: Alteration, Action: Full, Range: Personal, Duration: Sustained, *Cost: 32*, Power Feat: Absorption Healing, Power Feat: Mental Link, Extra: Heroic, Extra: Survival, Flaw: Action, can create a single heroic duplicate of himself with all his abilities except this power and no hero points, can absorb an undamaged duplicate to make an immediate recovery check, communicates mentally with his duplicate and knows what they know, duplicate becomes him with this power if he dies)

2. Copycat (Mimic Powers 8, Psionic, Effect: Alteration, Action: Full, Range: Perception, Duration: Sustained, *Cost: 32*, Extra: Perception, Flaw: Action, Flaw: Tainted, can copy all of one subject's powers at a time but only up to 40 power points, maximum copied rank equals Mimic rank or subject's rank if lower, maximum copied bonus equals Mimic rank or subject's rank if lower, copies subject's drawbacks as well as powers)

3. Incognito (Morph 2, Psionic, Effect: Alteration, Action: Full, Range: Personal, Duration: Continuous, *Cost: 2*, Extra: Duration, Flaw: Action 2, can change appearance to look like any other humanoid with +10 on Disguise checks for that purpose)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanee said:


> @WD: Can you tell us a bit about those aliens? What are they like?
> 
> Alien is a pretty... uhh... broad term.
> 
> ...



Will also add some more description soon.




Arkhandus said:


> Eh, the rules are kinda murky about whether the Luck feat's bonus hero points are 'renewed' each adventure, so that's up to the GM.  Anyway, spending 5 points on Luck - Second Wind feat ranks (the maximum allowed at PL10 for Luck feat ranks) would be _more_ expensive, and I've already shaved off all the feats, skill ranks, save bonuses, etc. that I could afford to.



Anyway, now you all know how I do it 



> Kunai-Hime's partial concealment is some small help in combat, but only as long as she keeps taking a move action each round to resume hiding (with a Stealth check that the opponents may manage to overcome with a Perception check), and Kunai-Hime's no more difficult to hear than Octavia.



You forget the 20% miss rate for concealment. 'No more difficult' is the same as 'no more easier'.



> Also Kunai-Hime can't hide from infravision, blindsight, tremorsense, or the like (and ultravision might also work against her, for that matter).



Not everyone will use them all the time. Both major alen races don't have them naturally.



> Kunai-Hime isn't supposed to be a frontliner either, she's supposed to be the hit-and-run sneak-attacking type, who disables one foe or a few then escapes as opponents start shooting/flailing away at random to stop her.



Perfectly fine.
I know you are already feat starved, but:



> Lightning Strike (Combat)
> You are so quick with your weapon that you are able to move from
> just outside melee range into melee range with a target, attack, and
> move back to just outside melee range with an opponent, all before
> ...






> And it doesn't fit her concept to have any ranks in Speed or Super-Speed either.



I thought this feat to be perfectly fine for a fast moving ninja. It would be training, not some sort of super-power.



> Windracer General
> You are capable of incredible ground speeds, matching those of
> many animals (1 rank of the Speed power).







> ... it's hard to make her super-effective at sudden strikes and then  significantly less-effective after enemies are aware of her presence and  flailing/shooting/blasting away to try and hit the camouflaged ninja.



No problem with adding something like a 'suddenstrike feat'.
I just don't favoring that sort of thing, just because it makes a character quiet ineffective if the condition isn't met.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2011)

You just posted Gemini as I typed. Will take a moment to review him.

I moved my house rules to my blog. They include:



> SUMMON
> and Duplication need to have their cost increased to *3pp/rank*.




I think Gemini is built with 2pp/ base cost. Right?


----------



## Thanee (Mar 31, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> No problem with adding something like a 'suddenstrike feat'.
> I just don't favoring that sort of thing, just because it makes a character quiet ineffective if the condition isn't met.




Yep, I also dislike how Sneak Attack (and similar abilities) works.

It would be better, if you could lower your PL for the limits for normal attacks and in exchange raise your PL for limited attacks like that.

i.e. normally you have 20 total points in attack+damage for PL10, this way you could have, say, 24 for sneak attacks (+4), but only 16 (-4) or 18 (-2) (depending on how limited the limited attack bonuses really are) for regular attacks, to balance things out.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Yep, I also dislike how Sneak Attack (and similar abilities) works.
> 
> It would be better, if you could lower your PL for the limits for normal attacks and in exchange raise your PL for limited attacks like that.
> 
> ...



Allowing this kind of trade-offs quickly opens cans of worms... but they are also the reason why I allow sneak attack and some other things to break PL.

And because it is a curved damage system, 1 more damage can mean a lot, in-game.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 31, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> You forget the 20% miss rate for concealment. 'No more difficult' is the same as 'no more easier'.
> 
> Not everyone will use them all the time. Both major alen races don't have them naturally.
> 
> ...



I don't recognize the two feats you listed, so I dunno if they're custom or just from some book I don't have.  Kunai-Hime already has Move-By Action and I can't really figure out what to remove or weaken on her sheet in order to accomodate anything more, or to fix the problem with her attack array, aside from toning down her damage and Toughness bonuses to better fit her concept rather than the PL.  The miss chance from concealment is some help, but it's not the main purpose of her concealment ability.

And the point is, Kunai-Hime is supposed to be situationally effective/ineffective; her skills and powers aren't ideal for face-to-face combat, just sneak attacks and escaping afterward.

I'll consider tweaks to her stats/powers and make a final decision sometime this weekend as to whether or not to just drop Kunai-Hime as a suitable PC for this campaign/Power Level.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 31, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> You just posted Gemini as I typed. Will take a moment to review him.
> 
> I moved my house rules to my blog. They include:
> 
> I think Gemini is built with 2pp/ base cost. Right?



Yeah, I just copied over Gemini's stats from my laptop last night and tweaked them to fit your houserules, but I forgot to check those houserules for any changes in the Powers that Gemini had.  So his Duplication is based on the 2pp/rank base given in the book.  I didn't take the time yet to fine-tune him, since it was around 3 am last night and I was about to go to bed.

Also, question: Would the Duplication power duplicate Gemini's carried equipment, since his duplicate would have the same Equipment feats etc.?  Likewise, would Mimic Powers allow him to mimic the Devices of his target (for example, if Gemini targeted Octavia, would he be able to create a temporary copy of her Ring Device?  Granted, it might be a weaker copy given his limit on total power points and total ranks mimicked)?  Since Devices are Powers, after all.......and he already has the ability to psionically construct a personal clone from matter around him or the like.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2011)

I think I need to consider taking Luck.  If it replenishes, then having more Hero Points will help everyone with her Inspire 5 (which allows exceeding the PL cap).


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> ...
> 
> Also, question: Would the Duplication power duplicate Gemini's carried equipment, since his duplicate would have the same Equipment feats etc.?  Likewise, would Mimic Powers allow him to mimic the Devices of his target (for example, if Gemini targeted Octavia, would he be able to create a temporary copy of her Ring Device?  Granted, it might be a weaker copy given his limit on total power points and total ranks mimicked)?  Since Devices are Powers, after all.......and he already has the ability to psionically construct a personal clone from matter around him or the like.



His Mimic is all powers at once, not traits, right?
So, by RAW, he would be able the duplicate Devices (Powers) but not Equipment (Feats).
Actually interesting to have a character that can look at Iron-Man and suddenly has a tweaked down armor


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 1, 2011)

Basically, yeah, LOL!

It's the 4-point/rank version of Mimic, so Gemini can copy all of one target's Powers simultaneously.  Not other traits, so no equipment, feats, etc.  A quirk of Gemini's psionic construction capabilities; he can temporarily copy special devices but not average equipment......

I considered giving him the 5-point/rank Mimic, but that's substantially more drastic and even I'd be leery of it as a GM.  Maybe an alternate power 2-point/rank or 3-point/rank Mimic to copy feats/equipment or something, but for now, I'm just sticking with the original version of his Mimic power.  Maybe Gemini could spend a Hero Point for a temporary Alternate Power feat like that for Mimic, anyway, if he really wanted to copy someone's normal equipment and feats.

Minor additional question: Would the Morph power emulate the appearance of a target's clothes, or just their physique/face/etc.?  Gemini carries around various outfits for disguise, such as a police uniform (his normal equipment includes some police gear he absconded with at some point).

Anyway, here's a modified version of Gemini, with some tweaks to his powers, feats, skills, and basic stats (factoring in your houserule for Duplication's cost, I dropped the Survival extra and instead threw in the Feedback flaw for some extra points to spend elsewhere).

[sblock=Gemini Mk2]*Gemini*
Real name unknown, Duplicator/Mimic
Male Human, Medium Size, Age 23, Height 5'-11", Weight 141 lbs.
Speaks, reads, and writes Arabic, Cantonese, English, French, German, Greek, Italian, Japanese, Russian, and Spanish

Allegiances: The Zodiac (his old supervillain team), Earth, and Evil
Power Level 10, Power Points 150, Spent 150, Hero Points 1
Max Attack/Save Difficulty -0/+0, Max Defense/Toughness -0/+0

*PP Summary: Abilities 24 + BAB 12 + Defense 12 + Saves 14 + Feats 14 + Skills 17 (68 ranks) + Powers 57 = 150 points*

Strength 14 (+2), Dexterity 14 (+2), Constitution 14 (+2)
Intelligence 14 (+2), Wisdom 14 (+2), Charisma 14 (+2)

Base Attack +6
Combat Maneuver Bonus +8 (+6 Base, +2 Str)
Melee +6 (+6 Base, +0 feat)
Ranged +6 (+6 Base, +0 feat)
Initiative +2 (+2 Dex, +0 feat)
Concentration +12 (+10 PL, +2 Wis)
Speed 30 ft.

Defense 16 (+6 Base), Flat-Footed 13
Combat Maneuver Defense 20 (16 Defense, +2 Str, +2 Dex)
Toughness +5/+10 (+2 Con, +3 armor, +0/+5 feat)
Fortitude +5 (+3 Base, +2 Con)
Reflex +5/+10 (+3 Base, +2 Dex, +0/+5 feat)
Will +10 (+8 Base, +2 Wis)

Nonlethal Damage: Bruised 0, Staggered No, Unconscious No
Lethal Damage: Injured 0, Disabled No, Dying No
Fatigue: Fatigued No, Exhausted No, Unconscious No

*Attacks:*
Unarmed Strike +6 melee for +2 damage
Tonfa +6 melee for +3 damage
Heavy Pistol +6 ranged for +4 damage (40 ft. increment)

*Feats:* Defensive Roll 5, Eidetic Memory, Elusive Target, Equipment 5, Jack-Of-All-Trades, Sneak Attack (unranked, ignores PL cap)

*Skills (68 ranks):* Bluff +16 (14 ranks, +2 Cha), Climb +5 (3 ranks, +2 Str), Computers +10 (8 ranks, +2 Int), Diplomacy +15 (13 ranks, +2 Cha), Disguise +5/+15 (3 ranks, +2 Cha, +0/+10 power), Linguistics +10 (8 ranks, +2 Int), Sense Motive +10 (8 ranks, +2 Wis), Stealth +10 (8 ranks, +2 Dex), Swim +5 (3 ranks, +2 Str)

*Equipment (EP 20):* Supervillain Outfit (EP 0, various disguises), Backpack (EP 0), Disguise Kit (EP 0), Medicine Kit (EP 0), Loft (EP 0, Fine Headquarters, Large Object, Garage, Living Space, Security System), Midsize Car (EP 7, Str 30, Speed 5, Defense 8, Toughness 9, Huge Vehicle), Laptop Computer (EP 1, Medium), Commlink (EP 1, Miniscule), Flashlight (EP 1, Tiny), Handcuffs (EP 1, Tiny), Tonfa (EP 2, Damage +1, Critical 20, Bludgeoning, Medium Simple Melee Weapon), Heavy Pistol (EP 8, Damage +4, Critical 20, Ballistic, Range Increment 40 ft., Small Firearm), Undercover Vest (EP 4, Toughness +3, Subtle)

Current Load 28 lbs.
Light Load 58, Medium Load 116, Heavy Load 175
Maximum Load 350, Push/Drag 875

*Complications:* Reputation (he has a bad reputation from his criminal activities), Responsibility (his ultimate loyalties lie with the leadership of The Zodiac and he must report in as well as follow the orders of his master)
*Drawbacks:* None

*Powers:*
1. Incognito (Morph 2, Psionic, Effect: Alteration, Action: Full, Range: Personal, Duration: Continuous, *Cost: 2*, Extra: Duration, Flaw: Action 2, can change appearance to look like any other humanoid with +10 on Disguise checks for that purpose)

2. Deja Vu (Duplication 10, Psionic, Effect: Alteration, Action: Full, Range: Personal, Duration: Sustained, *Cost: 22*, Power Feat: Absorption Healing, Power Feat: Mental Link, Extra: Heroic, Flaw: Action, Flaw: Feedback, can create a single heroic duplicate of himself with all his abilities except this power and no hero points, can absorb an undamaged duplicate to make an immediate recovery check, communicates mentally with his duplicate and knows what they know, needs a Will save against any damage suffered by his duplicate but adds the duplicate's Toughness bonus to his Will save)

3a. Copycat (Mimic Powers 8, Psionic, Effect: Alteration, Action: Full, Range: Perception, Duration: Sustained, *Cost: 33*, Extra: Perception, Flaw: Action, Power Feat: Alternate Power 1, Flaw: Tainted, can copy all of one subject's powers at a time but only up to 40 power points total, maximum copied rank equals Mimic rank or subject's rank if lower, maximum copied bonus equals Mimic rank or subject's rank if lower, copies subject's drawbacks as well as powers)

-----3b. Insidiousness (Mind Reading 10, Psionic, Effect: Mental, Action: Free/Move, Range: Perception, Duration: Concentration/Lasting, *Equivalent Cost: 32*, Power Feat: Subtle 2, Extra: Action 2, can read a target's surface thoughts with a power check against their Will save, may use Bluff opposed by Sense Motive when interacting to make the target think about a particular subject, can probe a target's mind for one answer per round with a move-action power check against their Will save, targets get a cumulative +1 on Will saves against Mind Reading for each new attempt per encounter and a new save with such a bonus at every interval along the Time and Value Progression Table)[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 1, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Allowing this kind of trade-offs quickly opens cans of worms... but they are also the reason why I allow sneak attack and some other things to break PL.
> 
> And because it is a curved damage system, 1 more damage can mean a lot, in-game.




Yep, it would be something one would have to closely examine on a case-by-case basis... but as it is, Sneak Attack just means that most of your attacks are weak, and some are normal, which is not so great. 

Anyways... just some hypothetical stuff, as noone has Sneak Attack, I think. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 1, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> I think I need to consider taking Luck.  If it replenishes, then having more Hero Points will help everyone with her Inspire 5 (which allows exceeding the PL cap).




Make sure to check on WD's house rules on the Luck feat (it is broken down in a couple sub-Feats).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 1, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> A quirk of Gemini's psionic construction capabilities; he can temporarily copy special devices but not average equipment......




That's just below his standards. 



> Maybe Gemini could spend a Hero Point for a temporary Alternate Power feat like that for Mimic, anyway, if he really wanted to copy someone's normal equipment and feats.




I was just going to say, that this is always an option, if it seems necessary or useful in a special situation.



> Minor additional question: Would the Morph power emulate the appearance of a target's clothes, or just their physique/face/etc.?  Gemini carries around various outfits for disguise, such as a police uniform (his normal equipment includes some police gear he absconded with at some point).




Why don't you just give him the Quick Change 2 Feat? Seems fitting enough.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanee said:


> ...
> Why don't you just give him the Quick Change 2 Feat? Seems fitting enough.
> ...



This. I normally only allow morph to imitate clothes if the character is 'naked' -> Clothes are part of his body. I would allow Gemini to get out of his clothes and form new ones as he morphs from his own body mass

(Or he is 'morphed' by default, disguised as himself, wearing clothes.)


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 1, 2011)

I was just curious how you'd interpret those powers' copying/morphing when it came to gear.  I'll consider Quick Change to handle such things, as opposed to him just carrying a ton of disguises in the trunk of his car. 

Anyway, I forgot a few minor things earlier, which I've fixed in my more-or-less final version of Gemini's sheet.  Appearance and background to be added soon if I do decide to use him instead of Kunai-Hime or the like.  I worked on Kunai-Hime's sheet as well, but it still doesn't quite fit her concept accurately, so I'm not sure.

Here's the updated sheet for Gemini.  Fixed his skills, and added Quick Change as suggested above.  A little more psionics worked in to accomodate his concept, background, and role as an infiltrator, secret-keeper, and impersonator, with a bit less basic combat ability than the mark-2 version, since he should rely on mimicking the combat powers of enemies and allies.
[sblock=Gemini Mk3]*Gemini*
Real name unknown, Duplicator/Mimic
Male Human, Medium Size, Age 23, Height 5'-11", Weight 141 lbs.
Speaks, reads, and writes Arabic, English, French, German, Greek, Italian, Japanese, and Spanish

Allegiances: The Zodiac (his old supervillain team), Earth, and Evil
Power Level 10, Power Points 150, Spent 150, Hero Points 1
Max Attack/Save Difficulty -0/+0, Max Defense/Toughness -0/+0

*PP Summary: Abilities 24 + BAB 12 + Defense 12 + Saves 12 + Feats 13 + Skills 17 (68 ranks) + Powers 60 = 150 points*

Strength 14 (+2), Dexterity 14 (+2), Constitution 14 (+2)
Intelligence 14 (+2), Wisdom 14 (+2), Charisma 14 (+2)

Base Attack +6
Combat Maneuver Bonus +8 (+6 Base, +2 Str)
Melee +6 (+6 Base, +0 feat)
Ranged +6 (+6 Base, +0 feat)
Initiative +2 (+2 Dex, +0 feat)
Concentration +12 (+10 PL, +2 Wis)
Speed 30 ft.

Defense 16 (+6 Base), Flat-Footed 13
Combat Maneuver Defense 20 (16 Defense, +2 Str, +2 Dex)
Toughness +5/+7 (+2 Con, +3 armor, +0/+2 feat)
Fortitude +5 (+3 Base, +2 Con)
Reflex +4/+6 (+2 Base, +2 Dex, +0/+2 feat)
Will +9/+15 (+7 Base, +2 Wis, +0/+6 Limited Mind Shield)

Nonlethal Damage: Bruised 0, Staggered No, Unconscious No
Lethal Damage: Injured 0, Disabled No, Dying No
Fatigue: Fatigued No, Exhausted No, Unconscious No

*Attacks:*
Unarmed Strike +6 melee for +2 damage
Tonfa +6 melee for +3 damage
Heavy Pistol +6 ranged for +4 damage (40 ft. increment)

*Feats:* Defensive Roll 2, Eidetic Memory, Elusive Target, Equipment 5, Jack-Of-All-Trades, Quick Change 2, Sneak Attack (unranked, ignores PL cap)

*Skills (68 ranks):* Acrobatics +5 (3 ranks, +2 Dex), Athletics +5 (3 ranks, +2 Str), Bluff +15 (13 ranks, +2 Cha), Computers +10 (8 ranks, +2 Int), Diplomacy +15 (13 ranks, +2 Cha), Disguise +5/+15 (3 ranks, +2 Cha, +0/+10 power), Linguistics +8 (6 ranks, +2 Int), Perception +5 (3 ranks, +2 Wis), Sense Motive +10 (8 ranks, +2 Wis), Stealth +10 (8 ranks, +2 Dex)

*Equipment (EP 20):* Supervillain Outfit (EP 0, various disguises), Backpack (EP 0), Briefcase (EP 0), Disguise Kit (EP 0), Medicine Kit (EP 0), Loft (EP 0, Fine Headquarters, Large Object, Garage, Living Space, Security System), Midsize Car (EP 7, Str 30, Speed 5, Defense 8, Toughness 9, Huge Vehicle), Laptop Computer (EP 1, Medium), Commlink (EP 1, Miniscule), Flashlight (EP 1, Tiny), Handcuffs (EP 1, Tiny), Tonfa (EP 2, Damage +1, Critical 20, Bludgeoning, Medium Simple Melee Weapon), Heavy Pistol (EP 8, Damage +4, Critical 20, Ballistic, Range Increment 40 ft., Small Firearm), Undercover Vest (EP 4, Toughness +3, Subtle)

Current Load 30 lbs.
Light Load 58, Medium Load 116, Heavy Load 175
Maximum Load 350, Push/Drag 875

Complications: Reputation (he has a bad reputation from his criminal activities), Responsibility (his ultimate loyalties lie with the leadership of The Zodiac and he must report in as well as follow the orders of his master)
Drawbacks: None

*Powers:*
1. Mental Sanctum (Mind Shield 6, Psionic, Effect: Defense/Mental, Action: Free, Range: Personal, Duration: Permanent, *Cost: 3*, Extra: Duration, Flaw: Limited, Flaw: Permanent, gets +6 on Will saves against mental effects, automatically saves against mental effects with a lower save DC modifier, Limited to Mind Control and Mind Reading and Mental Transform and Fog of Forgetfulness)

2. Incognito (Morph 2, Psionic, Effect: Alteration, Action: Full, Range: Personal, Duration: Continuous, *Cost: 2*, Extra: Duration, Flaw: Action 2, can change appearance to look like any other humanoid with +10 on Disguise checks for that purpose)

3. Deja Vu (Duplication 10, Psionic, Effect: Alteration, Action: Full, Range: Personal, Duration: Sustained, *Cost: 22*, Power Feat: Absorption Healing, Power Feat: Mental Link, Extra: Heroic, Flaw: Action, Flaw: Feedback, can create a single heroic duplicate of himself with all his abilities except this power and no hero points, can absorb an undamaged duplicate to make an immediate recovery check, communicates mentally with his duplicate and knows what they know, needs a Will save against any damage suffered by his duplicate but adds the duplicate's Toughness bonus to his Will save)

4a. Copycat (Mimic Powers 8, Psionic, Effect: Alteration, Action: Full, Range: Perception, Duration: Sustained, *Cost: 33*, Extra: Perception, Flaw: Action, Power Feat: Alternate Power 1, Flaw: Tainted, can copy all of one subject's powers at a time but only up to 40 power points total, maximum copied rank equals Mimic rank or subject's rank if lower, maximum copied bonus equals Mimic rank or subject's rank if lower, copies subject's drawbacks as well as powers)

-----4b. Insidiousness (Mind Reading 10, Psionic, Effect: Mental, Action: Free/Move, Range: Perception, Duration: Concentration/Lasting, *Equivalent Cost: 32*, Power Feat: Subtle 2, Extra: Action 2, can read a target's surface thoughts with a power check against their Will save, may use Bluff opposed by Sense Motive when interacting to make the target think about a particular subject, can probe a target's mind for one answer per round with a move-action power check against their Will save, targets get a cumulative +1 on Will saves against Mind Reading for each new attempt per encounter and a new save with such a bonus at every interval along the Time and Value Progression Table)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2011)

I have not checked every PP cost, but two things:

- Mind Shield falls under my Impervious house rule, so you will automatically succeed on will saves up to DC 13, not 16.

- Not sure I like the added mind reading. It seems another extra added as an AP with no clear connection to the overall concept. If you would play a psychic, mo problem, but Gemini is already a crossbred of the Mimic and Duplicator archetype. Adding Mindreading is maybe a bit much IMHO,but I will not disallow it.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 1, 2011)

Two things I am wondering about...



Arkhandus said:


> 2. Incognito (Action: Full, Flaw: Action 2)




Wouldn't that be a Standard Action rather than a Full Action (starting from Free Action)? You could probably take Action 3, to lower the Cost from 2 to 1.



> 3. Deja Vu (Flaw: Feedback, needs a Will save against any damage suffered by his duplicate but adds the duplicate's Toughness bonus to his Will save)




I think you make a damage save using the duplicate's Toughness bonus (replacing your own bonus (which shouldn't be any difference, anyways, since it is a duplicate of yourself), not adding it to your Will save), at least that's what Ultimate Power says.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, Thanee.

So I think maybe Luck (Inspired) 2, dropping Octavia's Will Save by 2.  You guys think that's enough, or do we want more Inspired uses than 2.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 2, 2011)

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]: Looking at the Luck feats in the house rule section, I think you missed something there.

There is "Inspiration" and "Inspired Feat", but they are not what perinmiller is looking for (Hero Points to spend for the Inspire feat, for example; maybe there are more such abilities, which are fueled with Hero Points, too).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah I looked at both of those and wasn't sure which one it was.  Took Inspired just because it matches the power's name exactly, despite what the description says.

Whichever Luck feat she needs, is just a name though.  Question is, how many Hero Points should she go for to use the Inspired Power?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

I will add a Luck feat variant for this. Will have to think for a good name. Suggestions?

(I would like to keep the names of the other ones, as I had taken them from the book of magic.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 3, 2011)

Luck (Leadership) ?  Inspired power is like leadership, maybe.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Two things I am wondering about...
> 
> Wouldn't that be a Standard Action rather than a Full Action (starting from Free Action)? You could probably take Action 3, to lower the Cost from 2 to 1.
> 
> ...



1. Ah yes, I did make a slight miscalculation there.  It's the 2-point per rank version of Morph, reduced to 1-point per rank by a two-step increase in activation time after factoring in the +1/rank cost of the Duration extra.......so it should be a standard action at that cost.  I did mean to have it take a full action, though, so I should make the flaw Action -3 instead, to lower the cost by a point and spend that point elsewhere.

2. Yes it is a damage save, using the normal save DC (15 + damage), but using a Will save instead of Toughness.  The Feedback Flaw says "with a bonus to the save equal to your duplicate's Toughness save bonus."  If you check the Flaws section of the Powers chapter, it's made even clearer in the general Feedback flaw's description, where the example makes it clear that you add the Toughness save bonus from your created object/creature on top of your normal Will save bonus.  Otherwise it would be worth more than a -1 Flaw.  I checked both Ultimate Power and the core rulebook.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 3, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I have not checked every PP cost, but two things:
> 
> - Mind Shield falls under my Impervious house rule, so you will automatically succeed on will saves up to DC 13, not 16.
> 
> - Not sure I like the added mind reading. It seems another extra added as an AP with no clear connection to the overall concept. If you would play a psychic, mo problem, but Gemini is already a crossbred of the Mimic and Duplicator archetype. Adding Mindreading is maybe a bit much IMHO,but I will not disallow it.



1. OK, I forgot to re-check your houserules for Impervious, so I forgot about that change, though I remember seeing something about it now that you've mentioned it.  Gemini's mind is somewhat fragmented and he's learned to retreat from consciousness for safety in his own mind, retreating from reality for a time, and these factors, combined with his secretive nature make it difficult for others to get a firm grip on his mind or bust into the labyrinthine, compartmentalized segments of his mind where his memories are secured.  He only feels truly safe within his own mind; the outside world is cruel, nasty, filthy, unjust, and repugnant to him.  He just has to live in it and deal with it until he discovers the full potential of his psionic talents, as the leader of The Zodiac promised to teach him........

2. Mind Reading is something that fits more into Gemini's psionic talents for analyzing other entities/matter and understanding their nature, the basis for his psionic mimicry and psionic construction/duplication.  Mimicry and duplication are just the aspects that his life experiences, needs, and desires drew out first.  The tip of the iceberg, so to speak, as he may eventually develop a greater variety of psionic manipulations over matter and energy.  Gemini is a psionic prodigy who just lacks the experience, training, and wisdom to realize his full potential yet, and thus serves as a pawn for others in exchange for scraps of training and opportunities to practice his powers.

The leader of The Zodiac is even more mentally-resistant than Gemini so he can't just steal the info from his boss.......  Which may be one reason why he goes solo or joins up with this group of different supervillains/ex-villains and such, aside from wanting to avoid alien domination (if anybody's gonna rule the world, he figures, it'll be him and The Zodiac, or just him.........if he ever manages to realize his full power and overcome his boss in a coup).

Whether or not Gemini ever advances or gains new powers, of course, is up to the GM and how the campaign devleops.  But any advancement early on will be limited to improving the powers he already knows how to use and perhaps improving his basic combat training.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 3, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> 2. Yes it is a damage save, using the normal save DC (15 + damage), but using a Will save instead of Toughness.  The Feedback Flaw says "with a bonus to the save equal to your duplicate's Toughness save bonus."  If you check the Flaws section of the Powers chapter, it's made even clearer in the general Feedback flaw's description, where the example makes it clear that you add the Toughness save bonus from your created object/creature on top of your normal Will save bonus.  Otherwise it would be worth more than a -1 Flaw.  I checked both Ultimate Power and the core rulebook.




Hmm... weird. My UP says something completely different than my Core book does.

Bye
Thanee

P.S. In other news... I ordered the MM3 book yesterday, will get it next week. Curious to see what changed there. 

And yes, I am aware we do not use it here.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2011)

From UP (p 104)


> FEEDBACK –1 MODIFIER
> You suffer pain when a manifestation of your effect is damaged.
> This flaw only applies to effects with physical (or apparently physical)
> manifestations, such as Create Object, Duplication, Illusion,
> ...




I will use this version. I see neither a mention of a Will save, nor of adding anything. If your book entry differs, please post it.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I see neither a mention of a Will save, nor of adding anything. If your book entry differs, please post it.




You find it in the Core rulebook.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2011)

But the actual feedback flaw doesn't mention it....

I will allow using Will save instead of Toughness as a +0 extra, but not adding anything together.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> But the actual feedback flaw doesn't mention it...




Yep, that one is like the one in UP. The stuff with Will and adding two bonuses together is only listed under Duplication (and only in the Core rules).

That can only be an error. It seems really weird as a mechanic to add two save bonuses together.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't mean to sound ungrateful, but I believe that things just aren't going well with this game, and I don't have the patience to learn it all.  I am respectfully withdrawing.  Thanks for the hard work, [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION], and I'll see you all in other games.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 5, 2011)

That's really wierd........I ordered Pocket Ultimate Power last year and the copy I received should be the latest printing from that time, AFAIK.  Pocket Ultimate Power, the Mastermind's Manual, AND the M&M 2E core book that I have all say "added to your normal Will save bonus" in the description, unlike what you posted for the Feedback Flaw.  And I'm not just talking about in the Duplication power's description, I'm talking about the general Feedback flaw's description in each of my books.

I wonder if I got screwed with old copies of early printings, even though I just bought the books last year and in late 2009?  My Mastermind's Manual seems to indicate it was printed in 2006, but my copy of Pocket Ultimate Power indicates it was printed in 2009, and my copy of the M&M 2E core rulebook says it's the Fourth Printing and from 2008.

The feedback flaw detailed in there says "You suffer pain when a manifestation of your power is damaged.  This flaw only applies to powers with physical manifestations, such as Create Object, Duplication, Snare, or Summon, for example.  If your power's manifestation is damaged, make a Will save against damage equal to the attack's damage, with a bonus equal to the manifestation's Toughness.  For example, if you create a Toughness 12 object and it is attacked for +15 damage, you must make a Will save against +15 damage with a +12 bonus (the object's Toughness) added to your normal Will save bonus."  My copies of the Mastermind's Manual and Pocket Ultimate Power have the same wording (only one or two different words), but each says that it's added to your normal Will save bonus and each has the same example.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2011)

Our game hasn't started yet. LOL.

Sorry [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION].  That makes two games in two days. 

How close are we ready to getting started?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> That's really wierd........I ordered Pocket Ultimate Power last year and the copy I received should be the latest printing from that time, AFAIK.  Pocket Ultimate Power, the Mastermind's Manual, AND the M&M 2E core book that I have all say "added to your normal Will save bonus" in the description, unlike what you posted for the Feedback Flaw.  And I'm not just talking about in the Duplication power's description, I'm talking about the general Feedback flaw's description in each of my books.




Yep. Weird. Maybe that's a question worthy of being asked in the atomicthinktank. 



> I wonder if I got screwed with old copies of early printings, ...




I don't think that's possible, since the Pocket UP came out after the hardback UP, that I have.

Maybe it is actually supposed to work that way and was wrong in the original hardback? Is there an errata file for those books around? Gonna have to check on that. 

http://www.mutantsandmasterminds.com/gimmicks_gadgets/mm-2e-archive/ultimate-power/

It doesn't list this specific case, but it does change to the Will save text under Telekinesis (p. 195).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2011)

The Atomic Think Tank • View topic - Feedback Flaw and Dodge Bonus contradictions.



> Grayson wrote:The Feedback flaw on page  115 is a bit different from the Feedback flaw for the Duplication power  on page 83, even though the flaw on page 115 uses Duplication as an  example.  They have the same value but the Duplication version of the  Feedback flaw is actually less of a flaw since the object's Toughness  save bonus is added to the character's Will save...​The *Feedback* flaw on page 115 should read:
> 
> You  suffer pain when a manifestation of your power is damaged. this flaw  only applies to powers with physical manifestations, such as Create  Object, Duplication, Snare, or Summon, for example. If your power’s  manifestation is damaged, make a Will save against damage equal to the  attack’s damage, with a bonus equal to the manifestation’s Toughness.  For example, if you create a Toughness 12 object and it is attacked for  +15 damage, you must make a Will save against +15 damage with a +12  bonus (the object’s Toughness) added to your normal Will save bonus.




Alright, problem solved. Sorry to see you go, Herobizkit.

Any thing else needed before we can start?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2011)

I am ready once Luck is named and someone offers me an opinion or two on how many ranks to take.  I think 2-3 would be fine.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> I am ready once Luck is named and someone offers me an opinion or two on how many ranks to take.  I think 2-3 would be fine.




Yep, I think 2-3 is ok, you can still use regular Hero Points, too (though I really have no idea how rare those actually are). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jkason (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Yep, I think 2-3 is ok, you can still use regular Hero Points, too (though I really have no idea how rare those actually are).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Seems to me WD wasn't especially stingy with Hero Points in the previous game. He wasn't handing them out like they were nothing, mind you, but it wasn't jaw-dropping to get one in a given encounter.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> I am ready once Luck is named and someone offers me an opinion or two on how many ranks to take.  I think 2-3 would be fine.



What about inner reserve, if these points can power any feat that depends on spending HP?



jkason said:


> Seems to me WD wasn't especially stingy with Hero Points in the previous game. He wasn't handing them out like they were nothing, mind you, but it wasn't jaw-dropping to get one in a given encounter.



I actually just use the rules... every time an NPC 'spends' a HP, the character having the biggest disadvantage from it gains a HP.
The sole exemption was the fight of PL 9 heroes against a PL 15 NPC. I ruled this as but enough to give an extra HP to everyone.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2011)

Whatever works.  I just want extra HP to fuel the Inspiration.  

Inner Reserve 3 (3PP)
I will reduce the will save by 3 to pay for it.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay.  Glad to see that the version printed in my books is indeed the proper, post-errata version.  If I had to accept Gemini's duplicate being nothing more than a terrible liability, I would've just tried a different character.

I've posted Gemini in the Rogues Gallery now, replacing Kunai-Hime in my earlier post there (just edited that post).  Only difference from the version posted there and the "Gemini Mk.III" version in this thread is that I fixed Morph's cost (full-action activation as intended) and put the 1 spare point from it into Reflex.  I'll add Gemini's appearance and background to that post a little later today as I get both typed up.  I'm all set for the game now, I guess.

Kunai-Hime is just too difficult to accurately stat-up in M&M given the particulars of her mutant powers and the M&M caps on attacks, damage, and sneak attacks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 6, 2011)

Updated sheet and RG post.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 7, 2011)

Any possibility that there'd be room for me with herobizkit dropping?
I can do up a character quickly or come in later if you guys're anxious to start.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, of course, Jemal.

My wife will be on a trip this weekend and I'm going to visit my parents with the children, so I'm not sure I can start the game before next Monday anyway.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 7, 2011)

Ah, well either way Thank you for the opportunity, and have a good (And safe) trip.

Also just noticed you're Ill, so as the cards say "Get Well Soon."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 7, 2011)

Also in case you get a chance to read/respond to this before you leave, I figured I'd give a small summary of the basic concepts I'm working on right now, in case you dislike one of them.  
And in case WD doesn't get the chance or doesn't particularily like/dislike any of them, then I invite everyone's thoughts/comments.

Ondine/Siren: Hybrid Atlantean.  She used to commit terrorist acts upon the surface dwellers, being one of the atlanteans who despised them for their (Perceived?) mistreatment of her race (Including the.. 'forced impregnation' of her mother).  She is now forced to work with them for the protection of the entire planet.  Perhaps the time she spends with them will change her views?
A Powerful psychic whose abilities include Enchantment, Telepathy, and (Possibly) Telekinesis.

Will: A man who was sent from an alternate future to help save the world from the alien invasion.
He is a nexus of power and probability alteration, his very presence can warp the laws of physics and important things tend to happen around him, often for the greater good (Whether he sees it that way at the time or not).
Probable Build: High feat/Skill intensive character with Luck Control and possible a few other not-so-controllable powers, All at GM Discretion, of course. 

Inertia: He was originally a supervillain who's body generates an enormous amount of potential and kinetic energy, giving him massive inertia.  Since the invasion, he's found himself helping people who a few months ago he would have seen as beneath him.
Powers Include: Immovability, increased Toughness/Speed/Strength.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2011)

I vastly prefer Odine/Siren. Maybe the fever 

Inertia is to similar to Brick and I'm not sure I like Will with highly GM regulated powers (I'm not sure I will do the character justice).

For Siren:
Atlanteans are actually stronger than humans, so she is either mistaken about her father or he has superpowers.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah my backstory for her has her father being a super-villain.  
After I posted them I looked at them and figured I liked Siren the best too, so I started work on her, she's pretty much finished.  I'll post'er up and see if anybody can find what I did wrong (There's always something): 

She's currently 2 pts over, still a WIP.

[sblock=Ondine/Siren First Draft]
Ondina Naiad AKA SIREN - PL 10 (150 pp)

Abilities:  18pp
STR 10 (+0)
DEX 14 (+2)/18(+4)
CON 10 (+0)/14(+2)
INT 12 (+1)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 18 (+4)

Combat : 0pp
Defense: 22 (12 Dodge)
Toughness: +8 (+2 con +6 Protection), 
Base Attack: 0
Initiative: +8

Saves: 22 pp
Fort +10 (6 base + 2 con +2 Enhanced)
Reflex +12 (6 base + 4 dex +2 Enhanced)
Will +14 (10 base + 2 wis +2 Enhanced)

Skills: (76 ranks=19pp) 
Athletics(+14/10), Bluff(+14/10), Diplomacy(+14/10)Escape Artist(+10/6), Handle Animal(+14/10), Notice(+12/10), Perform(+14/10), Sense Motive(+12/10)

Feats(20): Animal Empathy(Sea Creatures), Attractive, DodgeX12, Endurance, Environmental Adaptation(Underwater), Fascinate(Perform), Favoured Environment(Water), Improved Initiative, Uncanny Dodge(Mental)

Powers: 73pp
Atlantean Container: [Descriptor: Racial, PF: Innate] (11pp)
-Comprehend Rank 2: Animals(Speak to and understand), Flaw:Sea Creatures only(-1) - 2pp
-Immunity Rank 3: High Pressure, Cold Environments, Drowning - 3pp
-Super Senses Rank 3: Sonar(Accurate Ultrasonic Hearing) - 3pp
-Swimming Rank 2: 5 mph - 2 pp

Psychic Array: [Descriptor: Mental, ] (46pp)
-PRIMARY: Mental Blast Rank 10 - 40pp
-Emotion Control Rank 10(Dynamic) - +2pp
-Illussion Rank 10(Visual & Auditory, PFrogressionX4, Dynamic) - +2pp
-Telepathy Rank 10(Dynamic) - +2pp


Atlantean Armour:  Device Rank 4[Hard to Loose] (16pp)
Protection Rank 6 - 6pp
Enhanced Abilities: Con+4, Dex+4 - 8pp
Enhanced Saves: +2 Fort/Ref/Will - 6pp


Drawbacks: Vulnerable to heat(Complication?)

Tradeoffs: +2 Defense/-2 Toughness
COST:  18 Abilities + 19 Skills + 20 Feats + 73 Powers + 0 Combat + 22 Saves = 152/150!!!!!!!!

[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello Jemal, been a while.....

Only things I notice on the sheet that may be off, at a glance, are Notice should probably be Perception since we're using Pathfinder's consolidated skills, and Walking Dad posted in the beginning that non-power Drawbacks should be Complications in this game instead, so you wouldn't get that 2-point discount from Vulnerability.

Oh, and you should list your Combat Maneuver Bonus and Combat Maneuver Defense since we're using that more or less out of Pathfinder.  CMB in this game is BAB + Str mod + size mod.  CMD in this game is Defense + Str mod + Dex mod + size mod.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 8, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> Only things I notice on the sheet that may be off, at a glance, are Notice should probably be Perception since we're using Pathfinder's consolidated skills, ...




Are we?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...2nd-revised-pathfinder-style.html#post5467249

I thought we use MM2 skills (because they are quite similar to what Pathfinder did already) and only Athletics and Control change a bit, and Concentration is removed.


One thing: Attractive doesn't offer any bonus over 15 Ranks in Bluff, because it is added to the Ranks when comparing with the PL limits.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 8, 2011)

The implication in his thread was that the shortened skill list from Pathfinder would be used.  Aside from adding his own few changes as well.

And yeah, in my quick glance, I didn't take a look at Jemal's skill bonuses.  Didn't catch that miscalc with the Attractive feat.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanee: I actually hadn't added it in anywhere, I took it more for flavour - She's supposed to be the beautiful but deadly siren of the sea.
On that note though, whats the max skill bonus you can have? The book says a character cannot have more _ranks_ in a skill than PL+5, but doesn't mention the max bonus beyond that.
(I assume it's allready acounted for though, what with each ability's max being based on PL also, ergo Rank(which has a PL Cap) + Ability bonus(Which has a PL Cap) = Skill cap.. so that would make skill caps... 30?


Arkhandus - YO! Curses on the drawback thing, now I gotta find points to drop somewhere.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, you could move 4 Ranks from Bluff elsewhere, since half of the time, you will have those via Attractive, anyways. 

And yeah, max Skill bonus is +30, if you have maxed Ranks and Ability.

[MENTION=13966]Arkhandus[/MENTION]: I understood it the other way around (i.e. Pathfinder skills are not used, because M&M2 skills are so similar already). I'm sure WD can tell us how he meant it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2011)

Since I have "Notice" listed and WD approved my sheet, I think we can assume that it is correct.  He is pretty good at catching the details.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Are we?
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...2nd-revised-pathfinder-style.html#post5467249
> 
> ...




Thanee is right with this. Will re-look everything ones head hurts less and fever sinks a bit more.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 8, 2011)

Get well soon! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Apr 9, 2011)

So I had some inspiration regarding Siren (also I've decided to go with the name change).

I'm thinking of making her at least a minor member of atlantean royalty - Perhaps her mother was the daughter of the kings niece, or something like that.
Anyways, I'm pondering making her a figure-head/demagogue.  She's got the credentials, the charisma, and knows what to say to rabble-rouse, but doesn't really have any clue what to do after that.  She has no real ideas for what to do beyond a general goal, and no firm grasp on strategy, so would need another person who's a more 'natural' leader to help her with a plan.

Thoughts?  Particularily interested in Perrin's thoughts, since out of all the characters, Octavia seems the group's 'leader' type.  Don't want to step on your toes, but if you're willing to work together(And WD approves), I think it would make for some interesting plot hooks and a fun group dynamic.  

The charismatic royal hybrid girl who used to hate humans has now realized that the two species have to work together to save their planet, and is intent on rallying both of her people to repel the invaders... And with her Blood, power, and rousing speeches, she may be able to pull it off.. Provided she has good guidance, and someone with some common sense telling her "You DO NOT want to go that way".


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 9, 2011)

Actually, I can't remember where I got the idea that it was total skill bonus limited by PL.....odd.  Guess it doesn't matter.

At least now we have some GM clarification.  I'll check Gemini's sheet and make sure I switch any Pathfinder skills back to M&M skills.

I can't say how Gemini will react to the others, as we still don't have much context.  Maybe Octavia will emerge as a leader in the group, or maybe not.  Gemini is kinda unpredictable and might try to assume some degree of control over the group, or might try manipulating whoever emerges as a leader, or just tag along semi-independently.  Or a mix of all three.  Regardless, expect some shenanigans.  Gemini's unstable. 

Play Siren however you like.  We'll see how things develop during play.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Will re-look everything ones head hurts less and fever sinks a bit more.



WD, take a hammer and smash your big toe.  That should take your mind off your aching head. 

{in a more serious tone} Get well soon, bud.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 10, 2011)

So I made a few minor changes, mostly to skills.  She's pretty much done minus gathering the backstory fragments into a cohesive whole.
She's got 1pp left over, I'm leaving it open pending a GM response (when you're up to it, no rush) to the following question: 
Considering that the aliens rule the planet, would the Connected feat be at all useful?
[sblock=Siren]
Ondina Naiad AKA SIREN - PL 10 (150 pp)

Abilities:  16pp
STR 10 (+0)
DEX 14 (+2)/18(+4)
CON 10 (+0)/14(+2)
INT 10 (+0)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 18 (+4)

Combat : 0pp
Defense: 22 (12 Dodge)
Toughness: +8 (+2 con +6 Protection), 
Base Attack: 0
Initiative: +8

Saves: 22 pp
Fort +10 (6 base + 2 con + 2 Enhanced)
Reflex +12 (6 base + 4 dex + 2 Enhanced)
Will +14 (10 base + 2 wis + 2 Enhanced)

Skills: (76 ranks=19pp) 
Athletics(+16/12), Bluff(+14/10), Diplomacy(+14/10), Escape Artist(+12/8), Handle Animal(+12/8), Notice(+12/10), Perform:Sing(+14/10), Stealth(+12/8)
*+4 to checks where attractiveness matter*

Feats(20): Animal Empathy(Sea Creatures), Attractive, Benefit(Atlantean Royalty), DodgeX12, Environmental Adaptation(Underwater), Fascinate(Perform), Favoured Environment(Water), Improved Initiative, Uncanny Dodge(Mental)

Powers: 73pp
Atlantean Container: [Descriptor: Racial, PF: Innate] (11pp)
-Comprehend Rank 2: Animals(Speak to and understand), Flaw:Sea Creatures only(-1) - 2pp
-Immunity Rank 3: High Pressure, Cold Environments, Drowning - 3pp
-Super Senses Rank 3: Sonar(Accurate Ultrasonic Hearing) - 3pp
-Swimming Rank 2: 5 mph - 2 pp

Psychic Array: [Descriptor: Mental, ] (45pp)
-PRIMARY: Mental Blast Rank 10 - 40pp
-Illussion Rank 10(Visual & Auditory, PFrogressionX4[100']) *3/rank+4=34* - +1pp
-Emotion Control Rank 10(Dynamic) *2/rank=20* - +2pp
-Telepathy Rank 10(Dynamic) *2/rank=20* - +2pp
**Can use either Mental Blast, OR Illusion, OR emotion control + Telepathy**

Atlantean Armour:  Device Rank 4[Hard to Loose] (16pp)
Protection Rank 6 - 6pp
Enhanced Abilities: Con+4, Dex+4 - 8pp
Enhanced Saves: +2 Fort/Ref/Will - 6pp


Drawbacks: Vulnerable to heat(Complication?)

Tradeoffs: +2 Defense/-2 Toughness
COST:  16 Abilities + 19 Skills + 20 Feats + 72 Powers + 0 Combat + 22 Saves = 149/150
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, right......actually,* it's the Attractive feat itself*.........it says it cannot increase your effective rank in the skill beyond the PL limit.  So any bonus from the Attractive feat counts towards your total rank in the affected skills for purposes of the PL cap.  Whether or not that means you have to reduce your Bluff/Diplomacy ranks or just reduce your total bonus with the Attractive feat is up to GM interpretation of the feat's text.

Since we're now apparently using M&M skills as normal instead of some Pathfinder skills, I had to tweak Gemini a bit in the RG.  Lowered his Bluff and Diplomacy ranks a bit to buy ranks of Gather Information and Search, changed Perception to Notice, and increased his Notice rank a bit.  Had to remove 1 point from Reflex to get extra skill ranks.  Also, I reduced my Quick Change feat rank to 1 and bought the Attractive feat at rank 1, since Gemini should be able to morph into the forms of beautiful people and gain those benefits.  He only really needs to use the normal Disguise skill action times when trying to assume a disguise of different mass or non-humanoid, anyway.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2011)

I took a look at my skills after seeing we had 2-3 people taking Diplomacy after there was only me in the other group.  So I dropped my ranks to distribute them in Escape Artist and picked up Survival.  No one took that.

Also, do we need some Knowledge skills in the group?  I thought about some, but Octavia has no Int bonus so I was hoping some one else could pick up a few to make the ranks worthwhile.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 10, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> Also, I reduced my Quick Change feat rank to 1 and bought the Attractive feat at rank 1, since Gemini should be able to morph into the forms of beautiful people and gain those benefits.




That would give you Attractive all the time, though. Can you apply Flaws to Feats in M&M? You could make it Limited (and Rank 2, then ), so it only applies when you have actually assumed/mimicked a form, which is attractive.

[MENTION=9026]Jemal[/MENTION]: WD might not like the Dodge 12 (i.e. having all your Defense from Dodge plus making it hard to impossible to lose your Dodge bonus, thereby kinda negating the downside of the Feat). It was an issue with another character here, too.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 10, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> I took a look at my skills after seeing we had 2-3 people taking Diplomacy after there was only me in the other group.  So I dropped my ranks to distribute them in Escape Artist and picked up Survival.  No one took that.




When I wrote my character sheet, I thought there was noone with a focus on social skills at all. While they are clearly not the focus for my character, either, I find it quite fitting for her (originally, I had many of the social feats as well, but had to drop those later, because the PP total was too high, and most of them are there to give a non-combatant some uses in combat, which really isn't necessary for this rather combat-focused character ).



> Also, do we need some Knowledge skills in the group?  I thought about some, but Octavia has no Int bonus so I was hoping some one else could pick up a few to make the ranks worthwhile.




While my character has a decent INT bonus, most useful Knowledges would not fit at all, I'm afraid. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Apr 10, 2011)

Thematically she is completely unskilled in physical combat(No base defense, or ANY melle/ranged attack skills), relying completely on her mental skills and the fact that she is very agile/nimble (hence the high dodge/dexterity/athletics/etc).
I can change the Uncanny dodge to be based on her sonar, which would make more sense (She reacts to the 'pings' she hears rather than the minds she senses).  It would be messed up by anything that could negate/mess with her sonar ability or sense of hearing. It also makes more sense b/c her 'mental' uncanny dodge would only work while she was using telepathy, which makes it fairly unsuited for combat anyways.

If the problem is with the pointsaving, keep in mind what I spent most of those extra points on, and what I would drop if I had to pay more for it - Thematic stuff such as Animal empathy, Comprehend Animals, Singing, and her increased Charisma/dexterity as opposed to more cost-efficient ways of getting the bonuses those stats provide.  The Uncanny dodge is there b/c she's a bit twiggy of Constitution and I'd rather not see her snap in half every time she's flat-footed (Which would be likely to happen a lot w/o Uncanny Dodge, and even a few times with it)


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanee said:


> That would give you Attractive all the time, though. Can you apply Flaws to Feats in M&M? You could make it Limited (and Rank 2, then ), so it only applies when you have actually assumed/mimicked a form, which is attractive.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Since Gemini is never seen in his true form, it doesn't really matter.  Unless someone Nullifies his Morph power for a bit.  Even then.........who knows if Gemini is actually attractive or not in his true form?  Sure, not every form he assumes is attractive; plenty of them are just the forms of average joes he passes on the street.

But it's not worth the bother of trying to make some kind of flaw for the feat or whatnot; besides, then I'd have to cut down his Bluff/Diplomacy ranks even further to accomodate Attractive 2 and make him only barely competent at persuading or tricking anyone most of the time.

As it stands now, he's decent in social situations and manipulation, but not great at it.  His Charisma is only slightly above average and aside from the Attractive feat he only has around half the maximum ranks in social skills.

He has no Knowledge ranks, but he does have an Eidetic Memory and he is a Jack-Of-All-Trades, so.......he can potentially know anything about anything with a DC 22 or lower, with a good roll.  26 if it's something the EM feat would apply its bonus to.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 10, 2011)

Jemal said:


> If the problem is with the pointsaving...




Well, I have absolutely no problem with it. 

Just mentioned it, because it came up earlier in this thread, but in that case, it was for a more physical combat-capable character, so there is certainly some difference here.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanee - No problems, and don't think I took offense or anything, I figured when it was pointed out that I should give a full explanation.

Arkhandas - Doesn't your shape-changing allready allow you to alter points for physical stats? (To account for turning into strong or nimble people)?  If so you could just apply one of those points to attractive when you turn into someone attractive.

Or is it just a disguise feature and has no actual 'physical' or PP changes?


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 11, 2011)

Jemal said:


> Thanee - No problems, and don't think I took offense or anything, I figured when it was pointed out that I should give a full explanation.
> 
> Arkhandas - Doesn't your shape-changing allready allow you to alter points for physical stats? (To account for turning into strong or nimble people)?  If so you could just apply one of those points to attractive when you turn into someone attractive.
> 
> Or is it just a disguise feature and has no actual 'physical' or PP changes?



No, the standard Morph power is purely cosmetic; it can't even change your mass, so Gemini can only assume humanoid forms with the same weight as himself.  An odd quirk of the power.  I suppose a bit of Density or Shapechange or Growth or Shrinking would help simulate morphing into people of different heights and weights, but Gemini's not that advanced as a shapeshifter, at least not yet.  I didn't take the Metamorph power feat (which would allow more-significant changes, creating a specific alternate form for each such power feat IIRC).


----------



## Thanee (Apr 11, 2011)

It's good to have some room to grow, too. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 12, 2011)

Jemal,

a) the usefulness of the connected feat depends on the group you are connected to:
- atlantean refugees
- supervillain teams
...

b) Keep Uncanny Dodge (mental). It's fine.

c) Comprehend (sealife) should be not part of your atlantean heritage container. This is not a usual ability among atlanteans.

Oh, and will have another feature/complication with a cost of 0pp:

*Sense and be sensed (mentally) by other atlanteans, hybrids and V'sori in your vicinity as long as your telepathy works.*

(This could be a small spoiler for the V'sori / Atlantean connection. It is a trait they all share, not something specific of your character)
But remember, the V'sori attacked the atlantean cities).


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2011)

A: Connectd(Atlantean Refuges) would be the one that'd make most sense to the character concept.

C: Is Comprehend: Sea life still OK, if i take it as part of her enhanced atlantean/psychic powers instead of heritage?

I'll add the 'Telepathic sea-people awareness' feature/complication.

Is everything else fine?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 12, 2011)

No problem with the Comprehend power. Just wanted to make sure that you know that it isn't required for atlanteans (or hybrids).

Found no other problems, but I'm still not at my best. 
Please post her in the RG.


I will post a link to the IC thread tomorrow.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 12, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I will post a link to the IC thread tomorrow.




Yay! 

And I can only repeat it... get well soon! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry, real life hit this evening. IC post in ca 12 hrs.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2011)

Tomorrow finds me out of town (yeah, out of   town from being away from  home already), driving 18 hours to attend my   brother's wedding.  I  will be a tad scarce during the weekend until   returning on Tuesday.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2011)

And it begins:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/304473-necessary-evil-ic.html


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 19, 2011)

I will NPC VV's character until he is back.

perrinmiller should be back soon, so I will wait for a post from him and an answer to Destruction's question from Brick before advancing.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2011)

I should have asked this earlier, but do Brick and Octavia still know each other?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, but the memories are a bit fuzzy, as usual after dimensional travel...


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry for railroading the introduction part. I dare not to move away to much from the campaign at the beginning.

Be assured that it will become more free-form as we progress.

If your characters have no obvious powers to survive the drop, note that extra effort is now much less punishing and I will allow creative uses of your powers.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 20, 2011)

Totally forgot about Extra Effort when I was posting. 

That should certainly help (it's just that extra feat needed for the teleport power).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 21, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry for railroading the introduction part. I dare not to move away to much from the campaign at the beginning.
> 
> Be assured that it will become more free-form as we progress.
> 
> If your characters have no obvious powers to survive the drop, note that extra effort is now much less punishing and I will allow creative uses of your powers.



......how is extra effort much less punishing, now?

*tries to check the houserules thread again*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2011)

I think he meant the situation... we are not directly in combat, and having a level of fatigue will not be a serious problem, if we can take a moment to rest afterwards.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, I was guessing that's what he meant.

Fortunate that Octavia was visible when she sprouted wings, else Gemini would've had to just guess who else might have a useful power for stopping or surviving the fall.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, the situation is more forgiving than full blown combat.

Also I was thinking to add some more house rules. As they are a little late, I would like to get your opinions before forcing you to use them

1.) Adapting the Winded condition from the True 20 rules.

This will allow to use Extra Effort more freely.



> Fatigue
> 
> Characters can suffer from fatigue as well as damage. This usually results from tasks requiring great effort, such as moving all out, exertion in difficult environments, and using extra effort. There are three fatigue levels: winded, fatigued, and exhausted.
> 
> ...




2.) Using the definition for the Dazed condition from 3rd edition and replacing 'Stunned' with 'Dazed' in the 'Toughness Saving Throw Table'.



> Dazed: A dazed character is limited to free actions and a single standard action per turn, although the character may use that action to perform a move, as usual. Stunned supersedes dazed.




This will reduce the 'Death Spiral' in combat a bit.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm fine with both, though I do not see them as a necessity. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jkason (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm fine with either.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2011)

me too


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 22, 2011)

I suppose I'm okay with that.  Dunno how it'll work out in play.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2011)

Doesn't matter to me.

And sorry bout the delay, its been a busy week, and everything seemed to be moving rather slowly on ENWorld last time I checked in, so I figured I wouldn't miss much if I took a couple days off.. *shrug* whoda thunk it, eh?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2011)

[MENTION=9026]Jemal[/MENTION];  LOL, yeah weekends are generally always slow.  Then we catch up on weekdays.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 29, 2011)

Those OOC blocks look pretty ugly in the IC, don't you think?

How about using SBLOCK instead for OOC. Makes the IC look much tidier. 


As said in the IC, once Brick is going in, Sorceress will use her Teleport to enter the building and start attacking the drones immediately with Chain Lightning (and then jump into cover with another Teleport; Turnabout Power Feat).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree.  I like having the OOC separated in spoiler blocks.  They're thin and relatively unobtrusive when unopened.  Though not much difference when the DM uses OOC blocks, since we generally have to read those anyway.

Also, I'm still waiting for a bit of an answer to my question regarding Brick's Super-Strength ranks.  Thought the cost was gonna be reduced to 1pp/rank, but at least on his sheet it's still given as 2pp/rank, so that's what I used for Gemini's clone's mimicry of the Super-Strength.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok, I will do it, but it is a bit more trouble for me typing it out (still no spoiler quick button... but for thinking ).

jkason: You can hit two of the drones with a shockwave, but this will surely alert the guards outside and the area could possibly include a prisoner.

I still wait for a post from [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] .


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2011)

Since we are actively using the OOC thread, why don't we all just leave pure OOC posts here and not put them in the IC thread at all.

I have only been following WD's lead on this, but I don't let people do that in the games I DM.


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> ...it is a bit more trouble for me typing it out...




Heh. I type everything out... I never use those fancy buttons (except occasionally for some more obscure smilies, when I do not know the code for them). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2011)

I'm here, what's going on?


----------



## perrinmiller (May 2, 2011)

Welcome back, VV. 

You read our new IC thread yet?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> I'm here, what's going on?



Welcome back! Now post in the thread generously provided by perrinmiller


----------



## Arkhandus (May 3, 2011)

Welcome back, Voda!

Now waiting on Helis, Octavia, and Siren to either head inside for mayhem or stay outside and provide cover (as it seems Siren is doing).

Gemini just doesn't want his careful sneaking about to get wasted by someone shouting and drawing the guards' attention outside.  Of course, Gemini isn't aware of what effects Siren's illusion may have (if he's even aware of the illusion at all).

Not sure how spacious the cell-block is so it's unclear if Octavia or Gemini-Octavia would have to walk in there or if they'd have room to flap their wings inside.


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2011)

Thanee, one note RE: your IC actions.  
Turnabout doesn't allow you to teleport-act-teleport, it allows you to teleport-act-RETURN to start location.


----------



## Thanee (May 3, 2011)

Hmm?

Ultimate Power says: "You can teleport, take a standard action, and teleport again as a full action, so long as the total distance doesn't exceed your short Teleport range (rank x 100 feet). This is Teleport's version of the Move-By Action feat."

It doesn't say anything about having to return to your starting spot.

EDIT: Aha, I see now what you mean... the Core book says that, but apparantly that part has been removed in Ultimate Power, which is the more current book.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (May 3, 2011)

I will use the most current rule.

BTW, Arkhandus, how is the wording in the pocket edition?


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2011)

Huh, I wasn't aware the splat book over-ruled the core, I've always Ruled when I'm GMing that it was vice-versa.

The more you know!


----------



## Arkhandus (May 4, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I will use the most current rule.
> 
> BTW, Arkhandus, how is the wording in the pocket edition?



Yeah, it's wierd, but Pocket Ultimate Power says "Turnabout: You can teleport, take a standard action, and teleport again as a full action, so long as the total distance doesn't exceed your short Teleport range (rank x 100 feet).  This is Teleport's version of the Move-By Action feat (see Move-By Action, M&M, page 63)."

My copy of the core rulebook has the "back to your starting point" wording, but that's an older book.  Dunno why UP changed the function.  Seems kinda strong given that nobody can tell where you teleported away to (short of a very particular super-sense).


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 4, 2011)

Actually, Dr. Chaos did exactly that. He also had teleport and was able to blink like that and use his standard action in the middle.


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2011)

I suppose it is to keep it in line with Move-By Action, which also doesn't require you to go back to your starting point.

There are always Ready Actions to fight someone using guerrilla-turnabout-teleporting-tactics. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2011)

Jemal said:


> Huh, I wasn't aware the splat book over-ruled the core, I've always Ruled when I'm GMing that it was vice-versa.
> 
> The more you know!



For M&M, I consider the Mastermind's Manual and the UP as part of the Core. And the UP as the long and revised version of the 'core' book powers chapter.

Sorry, changed working times. But I will try to post in the IC thread today.


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2011)

Jemal said:


> Huh, I wasn't aware the splat book over-ruled the core...




It's less Splat > Core, than New > Old. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2011)

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]: The only drones you can attack right now, are disabled already. 

"You will have ca. 3 rounds until the other drones will arrive."

Bye
Thanee


----------



## perrinmiller (May 5, 2011)

Can our GM update provide a bit more than the recap and our results, please? We entered a new location and I am lacking situational awareness on what my character sees.

Cells are obviously present, but there must be doors and equipment around too, right?  
Do we see any people in these cells paying attention?  
Is this all one room inside with interior cells?  
Where are these 8 drones coming in?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2011)

The drones will most likely enter through the door. You can see it on the map of the Prison Camp attached to this post.

The roof is made of tin, the floor and walls is gray reinforced concrete, and the bars are made of steel. There is one person in each cell. The prisoners look mostly apathetic, epically the ones wearing neutralizers.

I just added this description to the last combat post, too.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2011)

Thanks mate.  Apparently it did not really matter as everyone else knows enough.  I can just follow along. 

BTW, I will hard pressed to update for the next three days as I return home.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 9, 2011)

Hey guys,

I returned to my office yesterday  only to be laid off. It looks like the natural disaster has put the  writing on the wall in my little office and they realize that the SALES  people cannot do their job.  So they need to reduce costs by cutting the  senior engineer (keeping the junior guy that has only been there 3  months).  No one every says management is smart.  I would have waited a  few more months to ensure the junior guy's at least could do the job  first.  Anyway, that's what I get for skipping town under the threat of  nuclear disaster.

Not sure what that will mean for the future of  my gaming, but it has definitely put a damper on my creativity for the  near term. I expect that I will actually have less time for playing in  the longer term as I no longer have my iPhone to keep up on things and  cannot spend as much time in front of a computer at home as I could  working.

I have not been able to catch up since I left Stateside yet, but hope to in the next few days.

-PM


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, and good luck on your search for a better job!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (May 10, 2011)

Same here. Still think you did the right thing!


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, I have good family support here in Japan and back in the  States if it comes to that.  I am catching up on my gaming tonight,  slowly but surely. 

Sorry for the short post, but creativity will come back later.


----------



## jkason (May 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the lay off.    I'll keep fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

Sorry, changed working schedule for this and the next week and I got a test ... today. I need to go to bed 
I hope I will be able to post something in the IC later today.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Perrinmiller.  A lot of employers these days don't seem to care about employee loyalty or dependability, just the bottom line and who's cheapest to keep around.

Hope ya find another job soon.


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2011)

Hmm... I'm confused. 

Aren't all the PCs on the Prison-side of the Portal now?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2011)

VV described a melee attack vs the ex-prisoner who got shot while moving through the portal.


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2011)

I think he also posted something about rushing towards the drones... he is a bit confused, too, probably. 

So, everyone but Helios is on our side, and all prisoners (but the woman who asked to come with us) are on the other side now?

Well, I better keep the portal open for now, then... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2011)

Thanee said:


> I think he also posted something about rushing towards the drones... he is a bit confused, too, probably.
> 
> So, everyone but Helios is on our side, and all prisoners (but the woman who asked to come with us) are on the other side now?
> 
> ...



Yes. Sorry If I wasn't clear enough before. I have an English test on Wednesday


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2011)

NP, just making sure I am on the right track. 

Good luck! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2011)

Sorry, got swamped a bit. Looks like we are waiting for  @Thanee  in the IC thread. Will give her/him (?) until tomorrow before moving on.

Edit: And just saw the posting in the IC thread ...


----------



## Jemal (May 23, 2011)

I know its not how you normally do it, but you may wish to resolve Siren's Action first, as the results could have a large impact on the actions of the other PC's.  (Specifically if she drops multiples of the drones)


----------



## perrinmiller (May 29, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *GM:*  I think I will allow 'soft' PvP for this  one. As long as you don't take total control of another character or  kill each other. Is this alright for everyone? Please comment in the OOC  thread (link is in the first post).



Not sure what Voda Vosa will say about the use of a power against his character.  

But I will ignore the Diplomacy roll since use of social skills are meant for NPC interaction.  I feel that if you want to influence/bluff player characters, you gotta do it the old fashion way by role-playing, not roll-playing.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Not sure what Voda Vosa will say about the use of a power against his character.
> 
> But I will ignore the Diplomacy roll since use of social skills are meant for NPC interaction.  I feel that if you want to influence/bluff player characters, you gotta do it the old fashion way by role-playing, not roll-playing.



Actually, Bluff to feint is possible vs PCs, but not Diplomacy to change attitudes (this case).
We will wait for VV's answer before proceeding.


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2011)

Well, apparently his response is "let mortal Kombat begin".  I'm game if he is, and I promise I won't hurt him too much.  

I think this was an inevitability considering the premise of "a bunch of super-villains get shoved together", so best to get it out of the way now.


And as for the Diplomacy check, I saw someone post one earlier so figured we were using them for inter-party, usually I just leave PC-interactions to RPing.


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2011)

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] Where's this "secondary effect" from? Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2011)

Secondary Effect is an extra, it allows another "Hit". Think of it like a poison effect if you will. It's in Ultimate Power.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> ...
> 
> 2.) Using the definition for the Dazed condition from 3rd edition and replacing 'Stunned' with 'Dazed' in the 'Toughness Saving Throw Table'.
> 
> This will reduce the 'Death Spiral' in combat a bit.






> Dazed: A dazed character is limited to free actions and a single  standard action per turn, although the character may use that action to  perform a move, as usual. Stunned supersedes dazed.




So, Helis would be dazed, not stunned by the mental blast.


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2011)

Eep, forgot about all the house rules.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 31, 2011)

And Helis shouldn't be able to attack while dazed.

But yeah, bound to be some intra-party conflict with a team composed partly of 'former' supervillains.

Gemini would've stuck around and interfered, but he doesn't really care if Helis kills one of the others or gets put in his place.  Helis was no help in the prison-break.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 31, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> And Helis shouldn't be able to attack while dazed.
> 
> ...




Why not? The new definition of 'dazed' above allows foe a single action, which includes a single standard action. Attacking is in most cases a standard action.


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2011)

Ack! Couldn't get online over the holiday weekend, and look what happens. 

Haven't caught up IC yet, going there now. Yoinks.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry, I was thinking of the normal d20 definition of "Dazed."  Hard to keep track of all the houserules off in your blog and scattered across the thread.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2011)

So I'm a bit confused as to what's happened/not happend.  The rounds got a bit messed up after the 'dazed not stunned' revelation.

I was following eveything fine until the round Siren used the Extra Effort.  
Helis' response indicated he was stunned, so I wrote my next round. 

Then we found out he wasn't , and he responded with another attack and will save... Does that effectively rewind time so that I should redo that round, since things have changed since I posted what I planned on doing?
And then there's Brick's intervention.. I'm assuming it comes after Hellis' bow attack(His first action after I dazed him) but before my response (As I need to rewrite my response).
Am I following this correctly?  (I hate rewinds)


Also, what happens if someone who's suffering a negative effect gets it again?  IE shaken X2 or Dazed X2?  Do they add to become the next worse, or 

And finally, how are dazed and staggered any different? They say basically the same thing.. Can only take one action.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> Sorry, I was thinking of the normal d20  definition of "Dazed."  Hard to keep track of all the houserules off in  your blog and scattered across the thread.




Noted. Only the fatigue and dazed rules were missing in the blog. I just added them.



Jemal said:


> ...
> 
> And finally, how are dazed and staggered any different? They say basically the same thing.. Can only take one action.




Because I looked it up in a non errated book that defines staggered as:



> Staggered: A staggered character can take a single move or standard action each round, not both. Any further damage to a staggered character shifts the character’s condition to unconscious.




Also a second staggered result makes a character unconscious even after the errata.

And no, "dazed" from damage resolution don't stacks.

---

I will take alook at the combat and will try to get some sense into it.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2011)

I still don't see much of a difference between Dazed and Staggered: 

Dazed: A dazed character is limited to free actions and a single standard action per turn, although the character may use that action to perform a move, as usual. Stunned supersedes dazed. 

Staggered: A staggered character can take a single move or standard action each round, not both. Any further damage to a staggered character shifts the character’s condition to unconscious. 

It's just a different wording for the same effect.  Dazed calls it "single standard action, you may use that action to move", whereas staggered is "single move or standard".

Far as I can tell the only difference is that staggered stacks into unconsciousness.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2011)

Jemal said:


> ...
> 
> Far as I can tell the only difference is that staggered stacks into unconsciousness.




And this is the point. Also, the errata says:



> page 171 — Staggered: Change the second sentence to read: "A staggered character who is staggered again is rendered unconscious."



Using different names is vital to avoid unconscious characters from failing two saving rolls by 6 in the same round.

---

IC thread: I don't know how helis did the second attack. We should wait for VV's answer before proceeding (I'm not sure the second roll was the one that missed).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn't perform an action when I thought I was stunned, so I made it in that post, and then posted the attack for my actual turn.



			
				 My beautiful self said:
			
		

> Ok, so my Dazed action will be attacking Siren with the Toxote. I'll also roll for the toughness. Rolling also my attack for this round. She also needs to save vs DC 23 Penetrating damage this round from Secondary Effect last turn.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2011)

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]

If I got it right, the Area Blast works like this.

No Attack Roll required. Instead, all targets get a Reflex Save (DC 20; 10+Rank because it is Reflex) to reduce the Blast Damage (from 10 to 5).

Afterwards, all targets (except those with Evasion) make a Toughness Save (DC 20 or 25, depending on the Reflex Save) to avoid taking damage.

Of course, the g'roks could have Evasion, but if they do not, the other two could also potentially take some damage.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2011)

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]

What size category are the G'roks? Large? Huge?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2011)

Mechanicall 'large', but bordering to 'huge'.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2011)

A question for my own understanding...

Does a "staggered" result also include a "bruised" result, or is it '_only_' "staggered"?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Jul 12, 2011)

From what I understand, all damage results are cumulative on failed saves, so if it was a 'damage' result then it also includes bruised.  The only way you could get staggered w/o being bruised is by a power that specifically staggers and isn't a 'damaging' power.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2011)

It does include it for me...

Jemal, for your question in the IC thread:

bruises reduce toughness save rolls. They don't mention will or fortitude saves to avoid damage.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 15, 2011)

Well.. I've been pondering asking this for a while now b/c I've not enjoying Siren as much as I'd hoped...
With that ruling meaning that my attacks are essentially all-or-nothing affairs (a device I despise in any rpg), it makes asking this question a lot easier: 
Would you be allright with me working up a remake of the character?  

And NO, this is NOT just because of that ruling, that was just the tip that hit me while i was waffling.  I haven't been enjoying the 'mental blast'.. auto hit, same attack, all the time... 
Sure shes got the emotion thing, but that's really just for roleplaying.  Her combat stats are pretty much just going to be me trying to find ways to say "I mental blast, make a DC 25 will save".  And with the bruises not affecting it, that means she doesn't really 'do' anything to them (From a 1v1 standpoint) unless/until they fail significantly.

If you're open to it, I do have several other ideas that I could try for powersets, or an entirely different character, which ever.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2011)

I perfectly understand you. You made a one trick pony with an auto-hit, without realizing it... and I did neither. Perfect happy with any chance you want. It seems we lost two players already...

If you want to ditch Siren, I could try to recruit some more players and you can be part of their cell that Doc Destruction sent to help the original group.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm back! Look at the Talking the Talk thread for explanations =)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2011)

While we are at the topic, there is one (tiny) thing, which I would like to change (only realized that part recently), too. 

That is, change the Improved Range 1 Power Feat for my Fireblast into Precise 1.

The Improved Range 1 was really just because it was (effecticely) free (and I couldn't think of anything useful to do with the single point otherwise... until now that is ).

But I won't change it mid-combat now... just when it is possible (after the combat, or after the current mission).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2011)

No problem to change it after the combat 

VV, welcome back. Tried to kill Helis, but no luck so far


----------



## Jemal (Jul 16, 2011)

Yay VV! You've broken my streak!  So far you're the only person I've gotten into an IC fight with who hasn't mysteriously dissapeared from the boards.

I'll have to talk to someone about that, clearly he's been overpaid. 

WD - Well, it's up to you, I have two options.
Option a : Retool Siren, keep the same story/personality with altered powers.
Option b : New Character.

Which would work better for you?  Which would be easier to work in?

Also...
[sblock=WalkingDad only pls]
[sblock=No, really]
Also, I kinda got the feeling that there was a connection between Siren and the doctor, was that something you were playing at?  If so, we could transfer that to the new character if you want a new one, or you could use Siren as another NPC if you wished.
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2011)

I would like to keep Siren as a character. With VV back there is no immediate need to recruit more players and you are onto something with your spoiler above 

Slight problem:
Your current power set is copied by Gemini, he will have to change his powers, too.

Also, could you work out the changes after the current combat 
I don't like to make changes during a fight... and you ([MENTION=9026]Jemal[/MENTION]) and [MENTION=13966]Arkhandus[/MENTION] are up in the IC thread


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2011)

BTW, is G'rok #1 in melee with Siren or with Sorceress?

Because you posted one thing and listed the other in the status, so it's not quite clear. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Jul 17, 2011)

OH, of course, I wasn't planning on remaking mid-combat, just figured the quicker I brought it up the quicker it'd be ready before the next combat.

I'll post IC asap too, just wanted to say that and ask if you want to do an 'event' in game that changes Sirens powers (Once we figure out what the change is), or just kinda gloss it over "What do you mean? I've always been like this... *Innocent whistle*"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2011)

> just wanted to say that and ask if you want to do an 'event' in game  that changes Sirens powers ..., or  just kinda gloss it over



Depends a bit on the severity of the changes.

You can post, Gemin's mind attack was resisted.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2011)

[MENTION=9026]Jemal[/MENTION]



> The temporary power feat lasts for the duration of the encounter or until you choose to stop maintaining it, whichever comes first. This includes turning off the power or switching to a different Alternate Power.




Sorry, but I read this different... you can sustain/maintain an alternate power, allowing you to cross the whole distance with sustained Flight, you got as an alternate power.

Your attack was an instant power, so it cannot be maintained -> ends after activation.

Any opinions from the others?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2011)

Technically, I agree with Jemal. It reads just like that.

But powerwise, I am in favor of your interpretation. Extra Effort is absolutely powerful enough if it works that way. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2011)

UP p 22


> A particular example is the power stunt option of extra effort and the heroic feat option of hero points, which can stack, allowing you to temporarily acquire two feats for one round, either two separate feats or two ranks of the same feat.




This seems to back up my interpretation.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 18, 2011)

I was going off the fact that it specifically states it lasts the duration of the encounter or until you switch to a different alternate power.  If you want to rule it differently, I guess I'll just expend effort again.  
Siren is now fatigued


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Jemal.

Just looked it up, Steve Kenson agrees with me:

The Atomic Think Tank • View topic - How long do you keep a power stunt with Instant duration?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2011)

Allright, combats over, sorry I haven't posted anything in a while, busy time at home, got a whole buncha things going on right now.

Anyways, on to the character changes : 
From what I've been pondering, Siren'll still be basically the same character, still a super-psychic atlantean princess, just instead of the mental blast array she'll be using a different attack mode.  
I just need to decide between Telekinesis (Which had been one of my original ideas before I decided to try the auto-hit mental blast) or a different form of 'psychic attack' (knife/bolt/sword) worked as a melee strike and/or a normal blast, just using psychic modifiers.

WD, are either of those Problematic or Preferred?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2011)

I would slightly prefer telekinetic weapons and bolts over damaging telekinesis.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2011)

> Telekinesis 10 - “Telekinesis” - _(Power Cost: 10x3+2 = 32 PP)_
> » Feat : Precise
> » Feat : Subtle
> » Extra: Damaging
> ...






Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2011)

This is part of the reason I would prefer a different approach for Siren...


----------



## Jemal (Jul 22, 2011)

"This" meaning... Thanee's take on telekinesis?  Not what I would've gone with, my take on TK  is usually more like so:
Telekinesis 12 [Effective Strength 60](39 pp) - Damaging(+1), PF: Precise, Improved Range, Subtle
(Tradeoff: -2 atk/+2 effect)

And if it were the weapons/bolts part, it wouldn't be telekinesis, those're two completely seperate things.  It would be more like weapons of solidified psychic energy (Kind of like Psylocke's psychic knife).
Fairly simple blast/strike AP.  possibly with vampiric or linked: Stun/Drain added on.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 22, 2011)

This is what I thought 

telekinetic / psychic as a descriptor for a strike/blast array.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm currently on vacation. I will pick up speed again next week. Feel free to discuss how you get the stuff for the Undergrounders


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like the fight is effectively over...

there will be enough food for the Undergrounders and also some medical supplies.

Are you fine with a narrated end of the fight and a story jump back to the Undergrounders?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2011)

Sure. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 25, 2011)

I like narrations.


----------



## jkason (Aug 25, 2011)

Works for me. I much prefer it to having to finish out the grind, especially in PbP.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey, back a little later than expected, I'll throw in the updated Siren soon as possible assuming you've still got room for my return.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2011)

Still got room, but you may miss the end of this arc, as they are nearly at the end and Siren isn't currently with them.

On the bright side, this will give you enough time for the update.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 5, 2011)

We should have (at least) some light, due to the fact, that there still is a glowing portal in the center of the room. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2011)

Please don't start to cast portals just to have a light source...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 7, 2011)

Heh. I didn't intend to. Was just saying, that we are not in pitch dark at least. But no good for exploration. 

But luckily, Brick actually _had_ the forethought to buy a flashlight. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Sep 16, 2011)

dang, looks like I'm missing the giant-robot fight.  Those're usually fun.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2011)

Specially when you get mashed into a pile of palpitating flesh.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 17, 2011)

not usually my favourite part, but to each his own.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 29, 2011)

so, considering the trouble the group's having with mr roboto, and the 'strategic withdrawal' of gemini, would a dramatic 11th hour reintroduction of the new and improved Siren be possible?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2011)

Sure  . Maybe you can just meet Gemini on his/their out. I was honestly creating the stats with one more player in mind.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 29, 2011)

Cool, I shall await my write-in.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2011)

Would you post your character here first, please?


----------



## Jemal (Sep 29, 2011)

hmm, thought I'd done that a while ago.. sorry.

[sblock=Ondina Naiad AKA SIREN]
PL 10 (150 pp)

Abilities:  16pp
STR 10 (+0)
DEX 14 (+1)/20(+5)
CON 10 (+0)/16(+3)
INT 10 (+0)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 18 (+4)

Combat : 0pp
Defense: 22 (12 dodge)
Toughness: +8 (+3 con +5 Enhanced Protection), 
Base Attack: 0(+4 Enhanced)
Initiative: +5

Saves: 15 pp
Fort +10 (4 base + 3 con + 3 Enhanced)
Reflex +12 (4 base + 5 dex + 3 Enhanced)
Will +12 (7 base + 2 wis + 3 Enhanced)

Skills: (76 ranks=19pp) 
Athletics(+17/12), Bluff(+14/10), Diplomacy(+14/10), Escape Artist(+11/6), Handle Animal(+12/8), Notice(+12/10), Perform:Sing(+14/10), Stealth(+15/10)
*+4 to checks where attractiveness matter*

Feats(18): Attractive, Benefit(Atlantean Royalty), DodgeX12, Environmental Adaptation(Underwater), Fascinate(Perform), Favoured Environment(Water), Uncanny Dodge(Mental)

Powers: 82pp
Comprehend Rank 2: Animals(Speak to and understand), Flaw:Sea Creatures only(-1) - 2pp

Atlantean Container: [Descriptor: Racial, PF: Innate] (8pp)
-Immunity Rank 3: High Pressure, Cold Environments, Drowning - 3pp
-Super Senses Rank 3: Sonar(Accurate Ultrasonic Hearing) - 3pp
-Swimming Rank 2: 5 mph - 2 pp
-Feature/Complication: Sense/Be Sensed by other Aquatic Telepaths - 0 pp


Psychic Array: [Descriptor: Mental] (44pp)
-TK Blast Rank 12 (PF: AccurateX2) *Linked: Trip* 2/rank+2=26+12 trip=38pp
 Linked: Trip Rank 10 (PF: Improved Trip, Improved Throw ) - *1/rank+2=12pp*
-Psychic Knife: Strike Rank 12 (Vampiric+1, Penetrating+1), AccurateX2 *3/rank+2=38* - +1pp
-Illusion 10(All Senses, ProgressionX4[100'], Phantasm(-1), Dynamic) *3/rank+4=34* - +2pp
-Emotion Control Rank 10 (Duration:Continuous +1) *3/rank=30* - +1pp
-Telepathy Rank 10(Dynamic) *2/rank=20* - +2pp
**Can use either TK Blast, Psychic Knife, Emotion Control, OR Illusion & Telepathy**

Atlantean Armour & Tiara(Set):  Device Rank 7[Hard to Loose] (28pp)
Protection Rank 5 - 5pp
Enhanced Abilities: Con+6, Dex+6 - 12pp
Enhanced Attack: +4 - 8pp
Enhanced Saves: +3 Fort/Ref/Will - 9pp
Feats: Animal Empathy(Sea Creatures) - 1pp


Complications: Vulnerable to heat

Tradeoffs: +2 Defense/-2 Toughness; -2 attack/+2 effect
COST:  16 Abilities + 19 Skills + 18 Feats + 82 Powers + 0 Combat + 15 Saves = 150/150
[/sblock]

Had to do some math changes to account for the fact that she didn't worry about spending any points on attack bonus before.  The main change is the mental blast into two alternate attacks: 

-TK Blast Rank 12 (PF: AccurateX2) *Linked: Trip* 2/rank+2=26+12 trip=38pp
 Linked: Trip Rank 10 (PF: Improved Trip, Improved Throw ) - *1/rank+2=12pp*
This is a ranged blast(120' range increment), +8 attack for DC 27 Toughness.  Whenever it hits It strikes with such force that it has a chance of knocking the target off their feet (Trip check at +12 vs their trip check using the LOWER of their strength or dex).

-Psychic Knife: Strike Rank 12 (Vampiric+1, Penetrating+1), AccurateX2 *3/rank+2=38* - +1pp
This is her melee attack, +8 attack DC 27 Toughness.
It's formed from mental energy and is capable of ignoring the normally impenetrable nature of some defenses.  When Siren injures someone with it, she siphons a portion of their energy into herself, healing her own wounds.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks fine. If I can get online this weekend, I will write Siren into the combat.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't mean to rush you (God knows with my track record I'm the last person entitled to do that!), but I was wondering if there's any ETA?  My TK-finger has been itching something fierce.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2011)

Siren just entered the scene.

We assume you arrived at the Undergrounder's lair and were pointed in the direction the others went. You just saw the Gemini's jumping out of the Sorceress' portal, babbling something about a giant robot, and you entered.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2011)

[MENTION=13966]Arkhandus[/MENTION] are you still in the game???

If not, I have an interested player...

And now to the IC thread and updating


----------



## Thanee (Oct 10, 2011)

One thing I'm wondering (mostly out of curiosity, really).

You said:



> Hint: Defense is 'only' 18, so power attacking is the right tactic.




I rolled an 18. Why did the attack still miss then? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2011)

See ooc comment. The robot fell prone after the trip attack. That reduced your roll to a 14 (or increased his defense by 4), because it was a ranged attack.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 10, 2011)

derp.. my bad.  Sry thanee, figured a giant robot on his back is less dangerous than one on his feet.  Guess it all worked out though since the thing's toast.

Question to WD - 


> 10+8(defense)+0(Dex)+1(large) (not counting Str (10) = 19 he fally down.



Is that the new way trip works?  It has been a while since I read your pathfinder-ish house rules for this campaign, not sure exactly how it works.

I have a rank 10 trip with a +2 from Improved Trip (accidentally added 4 in my IC post, forgot it's only +2 for ranged attack) and my opponent uses the lower of his dex or str to combat it, so how does that translate into your way?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 10, 2011)

Ahh... I see. Was merely wondering what I have been missing.

NP, down is down. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2011)

In Pathfinder, combat maneuvers (including Trip) are a roll of CMB vs CMD.

I modified the math behind these terms a bit as explained in my blog.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 11, 2011)

OK so my CMB would normally be... 4 (Base attack) + 0 (str) + +4
and my own CMD  be.. 10 + 12 defense + 0  +5 dex = 27

Now  Since I'm using a trip power I presume I would replace my Melee attack and Str with the trip power's Ranged attack and Rank, making it a +10(Attack)+10(Rank)+2(Feat)=+22 trip check CMB.  Due to Improved Throw the opponent would only get the lower of their STR or DEX instead of adding both.

So trying to trip myself I'd have CMB 22 vs CMD 22, meaning it's a straight dice roll.   Is that accurate?  
Or is the CMD a DC rather than an opposed check?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 11, 2011)

CMD is a DC and isn't rolled.

I have currently a powercap for CMB of PL x 2.

But I forgot feats that could actually change the math...

I will review my rules soon. Epically CMB / CMD for M&M are still work in progress.

Thanks for pointing out the Improved Trip feat!


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2011)

[MENTION=13966]Arkhandus[/MENTION] seem to be gone for good.

And Insight had shown interest in joining this game.

Thoughts folks?


----------



## Jemal (Oct 13, 2011)

Long as he doesn't try to usurp Siren's self-appointed position of queen bee. 

Seriously though, I like more peeps, I'd support Insight joining.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2011)

I support Insight joining as well.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2011)

Sure! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2011)

Works for me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2011)

[MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION]

I hope the mention works as well as a PM. Chime in ones you got the time, read the OOC for the adventure background and the RG for the current characters. I'm very interested to see your character concept.


----------



## Insight (Oct 13, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> [MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION]
> 
> I hope the mention works as well as a PM. Chime in ones you got the time, read the OOC for the adventure background and the RG for the current characters. I'm very interested to see your character concept.




I won't have time to go back and check everything in this thread.  Can you give me the very basics of the character creation rules.  Is this 2nd or 3rd ed?

Thanks!

I can do character concept without mechanics.  I can have that done in short order.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 14, 2011)

2e with pathfinder-ish changes from WD's blog.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 14, 2011)

The Blog Entries: 7

PL 10, 150 PP, normal trade-offs.

Background informations are (briefly) in the first OOC post (this thread) and in the RG before the character entries.

We lost a mimic/duplicator, still have a mystic, a powerhouse, an armored weaponmaster and a psychic Atlantean (with armor).


----------



## Insight (Oct 15, 2011)

Cybermind

The self-proclaimed "World's Greatest Thief", Cybermind communicates with and controls electronics, including any sort of computer network.  

[sblock=backstory]
Charlie Sutter grew up in the south side of Chicago, in a very poor neighborhood.  Rather than attend school on a regular basis, Charlie ran with a gang of car thieves known as the Alphas.  Charlie spent his days and nights stealing cars, holding up convenience stores, and mugging old ladies.  He never really made much money doing this, but it was enough to get by.

One day, the Alphas planned a big job: the wanted to steal a Lambourghini from a wealthy estate where one of their relatives worked.  They got inside and were about to steal the car when one of them tripped a silent alarm inside the Lambourghini.  The estate's armed security guards came running.  While most of the Alphas fled, Charlie stayed behind to try one more time to steal the car.  Somehow, the car started, even though Charlie never broke through the physical security.  He and the remaining Alphas fled with the Lambourghini, but Charlie had more important things on his mind.

Over the next few weeks, Charlie wondered why he was able to get the car to start without actually hotwiring it.  He tried the same on other cars and again, was able to get the cars to start.  Charlie soon realized that he could "talk" to cars, to get them to start, turn lights on and off, and essentially control their electronics systems without even touching the vehicle.  Charlie practiced this with other electronics: cell phones, laptops, and even ATMs, and found that he could "talk" to these devices as well.

This revelation caused Charlie to leave the Alphas and return to school.  With a renewed interest in school sparked by his desire to learn more about computers and electronics, Charlie not only finished high school, but earned a scholarship to M.I.T. and there, earned a few degrees, but gained a great deal of insight into computers and networking.  Though Charlie received many lucrative employment offers from mega-corporations and international governments, Charlie decided to go into self-employment, as the "World's Greatest Thief".

Since that time, Charlie, going by the handle, Cybermind, has been slowly building his fortune, stealing very small amounts of money from banks and financial institutions all over the world.  To date, he has amassed over a billion dollars.  This has made Charlie rich beyond imagining, but he has also become bored with mere bank theft.  He's looking for the next great job, something that will really challenge his abilities.[/sblock]

[sblock=Characteristics]
*Name*: Cybermind
*Secret Identity*: Charlie Sutter
*Appearance*: Half African-American, Half Caucasian Male, 24, 6'2", 180lbs, Short Brown Hair, Light Blue Eyes.  Distinguishing Marks: Tattoos on Chest, Left Bicep, Left and Right Forearms, Abdomen, Back.  Knife Scar on Neck (Left Side).  In super identity, Cybermind wears a yellow and silver helmet with visor covering face down to bridge of nose, yellow and silver epaulets and matching breastplate, yellow and silver gauntlets, a black steel belt with yellow tiles, and yellow and silver thigh-guards and boots.  All of this over a white mesh bodysuit.  The yellow and silver pieces are designed to feature what looks like circuitry.  In his secret identity, Charlie wears loose fitting clothing just as jeans and t-shirts.  He commonly wears a bandanna and multiple earrings.
*Origin*: In progress
*Allegiances*: In progress
*Motivations*: In progress
*Complications*: In progress
[/sblock]

[sblock=Abilities]
*STR* 10
*DEX* 12 (+1)
*CON* 14 (+2)
*INT* 24 (+7)
*WIS* 8 (-1)
*CHA* 8 (-1)
_Subtotal: 16pp_[/sblock]

[sblock=Attack, Defense, and Saves]
*Attack Bonus* +5
*Defense Bonus* +8
*Toughness Save* +5/+10
*Fortitude Save* +7
*Reflex Save* +7
*Will Save* +8
_Subtotal: 46pp_[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Note: I am using the "simplified skills" as presented in WD's blog entry.

*Computers (int)* +17*
*Craft - Electronics (int)* +12
*Disable Device (int)* +17*
*Drive (dex)* +6
*Investigate (int)* +12
*Knowledge - Streetwise (int)* +12
*Knowledge - Technology (int)* +17*
*Notice (wis)*: +4
*Pilot (dex)*: +6
_Subtotal: 8pp_
* Includes +5 from a feat
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats]
*Benefit - Wealth 8* (+32)
*Defensive Roll 5*
*Equipment 1*
*Favored Opponent - Machines*
*Improved Initiative 3*
*Improvised Tools*
*Inventor*
*Skill Focus - Computers*
*Skill Focus - Disable Device*
*Skill Focus - Knowledge - Technology*
_Subtotal: 23pp_[/sblock]

[sblock=Powers]
MACHINE CONTROL
Effect: Animate Objects 10 (150pp)
Extras: Horde
Flaws: Limited - Machines, Range - Touch
Power Feats: Alt - Comprehend Electronics 2 (Ex: Linked to Communication 9 (Ex: Area; Fl: Limited - Electronics Only; PF: Rapid 3, Selective, Subtle)), Alt - ESP 9 - Normal Sight (Fl: Limited - Requires Medium Electronic Surveillance), Alt - Mind Control 10 (Fl: Limited - Electronics / Machines Only), Extended Reach 5, Progression 2 (5 objects)
Descriptors: Electrical, Mutant
Total Cost: 40pp

SENSE ELECTRONICS
Effect: Super-Senses 11 - Detect Electronics (2) (Accurate, Acute, Analytical, Extended 2, Tracking), Technology Awareness (Extended 2)
Descriptors: Electrical, Mutant
Total Cost: 11pp

_Subtotal: 51pp_[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
5 "equipment" points

*Kevlar Vest*: Toughness Bonus +3, Subtle (4)
*Smart Phone* (1)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 17, 2011)

@Insight  When can you (roughly) finish the character. One of the next posts will introduce your character to the game. Or do you think you can already do the *role*-playing stuff.

*All:* I'm terrible with remembering giving PPs etc.

All old players receive 3 PP. No change on PL. Post your changes here before doing any edits in the RG.

Insight, you will gain 1 extra PP the next 3 times they are awarded, but none now.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 17, 2011)

WD - I have a question for you.  As I believe I've noted before, Siren's Telepathy can allow her to contact anybody she's met with a range that can reach anywhere on earth (Or the moon for that matter).

I bring this up b/c It may sometimes be bad for the story to contact people mentally, such as if you want them to be hidden for a reason.  For example, would you mind if Siren contacted the Under-grounders to see if they're safe, and possibly find another way of getting to them?

Also/Alternately, I've been thinking maybe I should put a limiter on her telepathy so that it requires more familiarity or a connection with the subject, so that it's still useful for talking to her colleagues or the doctor, but not every Joe she meets..  Would that be acceptable? (I could do the minor point reallocation along with the +3 you just gave us)


----------



## Insight (Oct 17, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> @Insight  When can you (roughly) finish the character. One of the next posts will introduce your character to the game. Or do you think you can already do the *role*-playing stuff.




I'm working on the powers as I type this.  I can start RP'ing immediately; I have a good idea of Cybermind's personality and motivations.

EDIT: Done with the mechanical parts of the build.  Let me know if everything is OK.  I'll add the last details later today.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 17, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> All old players receive 3 PP. No change on PL. Post your changes here before doing any edits in the RG.




No changes right now. I just added the 3 PP as Experience to be spent later.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2011)

Cool beans. Bumped both his lower defenses, and made a very minor bump in skills, as well (2 ranks each Stealth and Notice)


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2011)

Insight:

a) What is the in-game explanation for Cyberminds high Toughness?

b) Why is 'Machine Animation' a Summon and not an Animation power? I would like the second more. Currently Cybermind could summon a Transformer from nowhere in the middle of the ocean.

c) In this campaign, Wealth will be of limited benefit. Some things are restricted by the Alien occupants and wealth is also mostly a sign for collaboratives.

d) What is the effect of 'rapid 3' in your Communication power.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 18, 2011)

Added the PP to Helis. He has now the Teamwork feat at 2 ranks, reflecting his new appreciation of collaboration. And also, a new alternate power, Makhaira, it's another type of greek sword, used to deliver exceptionally heavy blows. 
AP: Makhaira (Strike) 8
>>EX: Penetrating, Alternate Save: Fort
>>PF: Affect insubstantials, Incurable


----------



## Insight (Oct 18, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Insight:
> 
> a) What is the in-game explanation for Cyberminds high Toughness?




I didn't realize it was high.  It's at the PL limit with Defensive Roll.  I don't really have a specific reason other than that he has no defensive powers.  I can lower the base Toughness and increase Defensive Roll, to reflect more skill-based combat training.



> b) Why is 'Machine Animation' a Summon and not an Animation power? I would like the second more. Currently Cybermind could summon a Transformer from nowhere in the middle of the ocean.




I built the power as it is built in Ultimate Power.  There is no "animate" power in Ultimate Power.  I would prefer your version, to be honest.  I suppose I can add another flaw to represent that he can only use existing electronic machines within 30ft or so.



> c) In this campaign, Wealth will be of limited benefit. Some things are restricted by the Alien occupants and wealth is also mostly a sign for collaboratives.




To be honest, I was not aware of any alien invasion in the backstory, seeing as I've not read through it.  I don't mind spending the points however, even if the Wealth benefit really isn't going to be used.  Are computers networks (especially things like the Internet, satellites, and cell phone networks) still in place?  If not, that would make Cybermind kinda useless.



> d) What is the effect of 'rapid 3' in your Communication power?




It means that Cybermind can communicate with computers/electronics 1,000 as fast as human beings communicate with each other.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2011)

Insight said:


> I built the power as it is built in Ultimate Power.  There is no "animate" power in Ultimate Power.  I would prefer your version, to be honest.  I suppose I can add another flaw to represent that he can only use existing electronic machines within 30ft or so.




Try page 136 UP 



> To be honest, I was not aware of any alien invasion in the backstory, seeing as I've not read through it.  I don't mind spending the points however, even if the Wealth benefit really isn't going to be used.  Are computers networks (especially things like the Internet, satellites, and cell phone networks) still in place?




Pretty sure that they are.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2011)

Insight said:


> I didn't realize it was high.  It's at the PL limit with Defensive Roll.  I don't really have a specific reason other than that he has no defensive powers.  I can lower the base Toughness and increase Defensive Roll, to reflect more skill-based combat training.



I think you cannot even 'buy' base Toughness by the rules.
Normal beings have their Con mod plus possible feat bonuses plus equipment bonus for a Toughness save.
So 7 levels are unaccounted for.
There is a 'Tough' feat in Wizards & Warriors' that gives +1 Toughness each rank, limited to 3 ranks.
Otherwise I would suggest to buy it as equipment. An Undercover Vest is subtle and give +3 to to toughness (M&M core p 141).
You could take both of this and increase your defensive roll feat by 1.
That or the Protection power.



> I built the power as it is built in Ultimate Power.  There is no "animate" power in Ultimate Power.  I would prefer your version, to be honest.  I suppose I can add another flaw to represent that he can only use existing electronic machines within 30ft or so.



page 136 UP, as Thanee said. And M&M core p 76.

But you are right, it is a summon effect. But having to use with some objects (machines in your case) is surely a -1 Flaw, bringing the cost back to 3 PP/rank (for it's increased range) (I increased the cost of Summon in my blog).

The above is added to the blog.




> To be honest, I was not aware of any alien invasion in the backstory, seeing as I've not read through it.  I don't mind spending the points however, even if the Wealth benefit really isn't going to be used.  Are computers networks (especially things like the Internet, satellites, and cell phone networks) still in place?  If not, that would make Cybermind kinda useless.



They work, but are now monitored by the Alien invaders (as much as by the government, before). So he could be really useful for blocking their intelligence on you in addition to the things you may have thought first.



> It means that Cybermind can communicate with computers/electronics 1,000 as fast as human beings communicate with each other.



I'm fine with that.


----------



## Insight (Oct 19, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I think you cannot even 'buy' base Toughness by the rules.
> Normal beings have their Con mod plus possible feat bonuses plus equipment bonus for a Toughness save.
> So 7 levels are unaccounted for.
> There is a 'Tough' feat in Wizards & Warriors' that gives +1 Toughness each rank, limited to 3 ranks.
> ...




I picked up the Equipment feat and got the vest and a smart phone.  His Con is increased by 1.  And I got some more Defensive Roll.  See his new Toughness above.



> page 136 UP, as Thanee said. And M&M core p 76.
> 
> But you are right, it is a summon effect. But having to use with some objects (machines in your case) is surely a -1 Flaw, bringing the cost back to 3 PP/rank (for it's increased range) (I increased the cost of Summon in my blog).
> 
> The above is added to the blog.




I applied the flaw so its now down to 1pp/rank.




> They work, but are now monitored by the Alien invaders (as much as by the government, before). So he could be really useful for blocking their intelligence on you in addition to the things you may have thought first.




It's probably worth noting that Cybermind's power to communicate with machines is subtle, which helps him avoid detection.

BTW I now have 12pp left to spend.  I'll see what I can do with this largesse.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2011)

Insight said:


> ...
> I applied the flaw so its now down to 1pp/rank.
> ...



Why? The power is normally 3pp/rank.
+1 for my general summon cost increase
-1 for need source
-1 for limited to machines

2pp/rank. What did I miss?


----------



## Insight (Oct 19, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Why? The power is normally 3pp/rank.
> +1 for my general summon cost increase
> -1 for need source
> -1 for limited to machines
> ...




I don't have my book with me at present, but I was under the impression that it was 3pp/rank _with_ your increase.  Alternately, it's possible that I reduced the range and didn't put that in the power description above.  I'll take a look when I get a chance.

EDIT: I've had a chance to look at UP again.  I always build my 2nd ed powers based on effects.  The Summon (Minion) effect is what "Machine Animation" (the Power) is based on.  In the book, it is 2pp/rank.  Now, Summon (Minion) summons minions - obviously - which pretty much go down in one hit.  Additionally, you always summon the same minion.  Not exactly what I had in mind for Cybermind.  The effect description alludes to power modifiers that allow you to summon other types of minions, but sadly, those power modifiers do not appear in the book (that I can find).  Comparing this to the constructed power, "Animate Objects", which is 3pp/rank, this enables you not only to animate/summon heroic constructs (ie, not minions), but also different types of objects.  This seems incongruous with the +1/rank extra for Summon (Minion), which creates a heroic summoned  creature.  I'm not sure where the "different sorts of summons" power modifier went; it seems to be a free extra.

The "Machine Animation" power is essentially the "Animate Objects" power with the limitation that you can only animate machines, and is 2pp/rank.  Both Animate Objects and Machine Animation are ranged powers, meaning the user can animate/summon things at a greater range.  If we want to base Cybermind's power on Machine Animation and add the +1/rank from WD's GM fiat, it would increase to 3pp/rank.  Could we apply a -1/rank flaw for Limited - Only objects within 30ft (or something to that effect) as well as a -1/rank flaw to make them minions (I would prefer them to be rather weak, to be honest)?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2011)

Let's re-build the power completely from the effect:

Summon (Minion) effect is originally a touch range effect with a cost of 2pp/rank. I increased the cost of the effect by 1 to 3pp/rank in my re-balancing.

To avoid summoning always the exactly same 'creature', you have to take the Type extra (p 80). Machines actually sound more like a broad category, like animals, on first glance. But let's say the broad category is Objects and Machines are more like the bird sub-category. This increases the cost to 4pp/rank.

This is actually higher than the Animate Objects sample. They seem to have silently included a 'needs medium' limit. We do the same and reduce the cost to 3pp/rank.

(BTW, Animate Objects summons minions, too. It cites p 148 of the core, that declares them as minions.)

For 30 ft range, add the Extended Reach Feat (p 94) 5 times. (Summon is a touch range effect)

---

Looks like it becomes even more expensive, if we start with the effect. Or did I miss anything?


---

Based on the Animate Objects power, you start with 3pp/rank. Still based on Summon, I increase the cost to 4pp/rank. Limited (machines) reduces it back to 3pp/rank. 30 ft range makes it:

2pp/rank (reduced range to Touch) + 5pp (Extended Reach Feat 5)

BUT: The machines will always use the stats on p 136f. To make your own stat builds (like a dishwasher with a ranged attack fro throwing the dishes), you still need the Type (p 80) extra.

Also you can only summon/animate 1 machine at once, without the Progression power feat.

_Edit: On second thought, the medium requirement is much ore bigger for being specific, like machines. I make it -2.

Reducing the cost to 2pp/rank (reduced range to Touch) + 5pp (Extended Reach Feat 5), but with the type extra, allowing you to have 'specialized' machines._


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm no tyrant and I like the character concept.

We could say the summoning animation takes the full power of your mutation, making you unable to use your other powers while 'summoning'.

Which way your other powers would be one big Container and Machine Animation an alternate power to it (making it a kind of an Array). This would enable you to have big, effective animated machine(s) for the cost of having no other powers while 'controlling' them.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 20, 2011)

Changes to Siren: 

Adding Limited(Familiarity/proximity), Area, and Selective to the Mental Communication portion of the Telepathy.  It now looks like 
Telepathy: Mind Reading 10, Mental Communication 10 (Limited(Familiarity/Proximity), Area, Selective) Dynamic *2/rank +1=21* - +2pp

Basically she can only communicate with people she knows or whom are currently present.  I also added area/selective so she can talk to multiple people at once.  It makes more sense and is less global.

As for the 3 extra pp, I'll add Precise X2 to the main power of my Psychic Array (TK Blast), making it 40, and spend the third to upgrade Emotion control to Dynamic, making the total power cost up from 44 to 47


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2011)

Jemal, jkason and VV, your changes are approved. Make the needed changes to the RG.


----------



## Insight (Oct 20, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Based on the Animate Objects power, you start with 3pp/rank. Still based on Summon, I increase the cost to 4pp/rank. Limited (machines) reduces it back to 3pp/rank. 30 ft range makes it:
> 
> 2pp/rank (reduced range to Touch) + 5pp (Extended Reach Feat 5)
> 
> BUT: The machines will always use the stats on p 136f. To make your own stat builds (like a dishwasher with a ranged attack fro throwing the dishes), you still need the Type (p 80) extra.




Not unless you are changing how Animate Objects works.



			
				Ultimate Power said:
			
		

> Create the object as a construct with (rank x 15) total power points *or* use one of the sample animated objects given in the following section.




That indicates to me that Cybermind can animate whatever machine he wants (in range) and I build it with a max of PL x 15 pp.



> _Edit: On second thought, the medium requirement is much ore bigger for being specific, like machines. I make it -2.
> _



_

I'm not sure I need that flaw now.  The range is only going to be 30ft with the extended range power feat and it's already limited to machines.  Animate Objects doesn't seem to imply that you can actually "summon" objects, just animate existing ones.

Honestly, this power is horribly cocked up.  There are "hidden" extras and flaws all over the place.  It's very annoying.  I'd prefer a simplified version.  I'm going to post what I'm interpreting as how we should handle it (see my character post on prior page)._


----------



## Jemal (Oct 20, 2011)

RG Updated.  Wish I could help with the Animate objects thing, not sure exactly what's going on there though..


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2011)

This is why I tried to rebuild it from the effect here:



Walking Dad said:


> Let's re-build the power completely from the effect:
> 
> Summon (Minion) effect is originally a touch range effect with a cost of 2pp/rank. I increased the cost of the effect by 1 to 3pp/rank in my re-balancing.
> 
> ...




I will happily look at your interpretation.

BTW, IC post is up.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey, sorry for being incommunicado for a few weeks.  Lost my internet access 2 weeks ago and couldn't figure out what was causing the problem with my computer's connection.  Finally back online now.

Gemini will have just teleported away with the powers he copied off of Sorceress, and gone back to The Zodiac.  Didn't seem that he was going to be able to work together well with the new group and the kind of jobs that Dr. Destruction was sending them on.  Not the kind of situation Gemini would want to stick around in.

I couldn't really find another one of my characters that would fit, short of a few heroes maybe.  But not really the kinda characters I'd like to play in a campaign like this one.  Not even sure Icebreaker or Shade would quite fit the PL and campaign; besides Icebreaker being redundant with Brick and Helis around.  So I'll just bow out with Gemini's departure.  The group should be fine anyway with Siren's return and Cybermind joining.  Good luck!


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks!

If you got another character idea, just PM me.

Good luck!


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh, [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] ,  I almost forgot:

I got a small fluff issue how your javelin attack works. What is the in-game reason for doing damage the other round even if it failed in the first attempt?

BTW, will be traveling this weekend, so possibly no updates.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, it's an weapon, burred into you. It stays there, damaging. The target might tough out the pain the first time, but as it moves and does it thing, the javaline keeps hurting like hell! It's what the romans used their javalines too, they would throw them before getting into melee, mainly for the impairment that they produced, not for the amount of soldiers it killed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes, but I have trouble imagining every hitting attack of it impaling your opponents, regardless of their toughness. Toughness is more than just blocking out pain. It can mean an armor made of steel or marble flesh. I could see the secondary damage with a limit that the initial attack has to cause damage. (Like a poisonous bit would have to penetrate the skin to be effective.)

Makes sense?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2011)

Makes sense, but you'll have to give me some more pp to spend. Otherwise I'll choose a different extra.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought about it. As it costs you only 1 PP, I'm reluctant to offer any pp for it (that would make it a free array power).

What about changing the secondary effect mod to the poison mod (UP 101), but apply it to the toughness save? If the first save fails by more than 5, you do the damage again in the second round. If you fail by more than 5 again, apply it for a third round. No damage in the fourth.

What do you think?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll take it!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 29, 2011)

Reading Insight's last post in the IC... I could also halve the time for a magical ritual... still 2h per PP, but if it is only for myself, than 1 PP is sufficient to breathe underwater.

So that is still an option, depending how long it will take for Cybermind to create something workable. That way we can also split the time between us, if we want the whole party to go.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 29, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> BTW, doing incantations to do her magic may be a bit difficult for the Sorceress while diving...




Hmm... the way I see it, i.e. how the Power Loss Complication works, it would also shut down her running spells, right? 

Well, that is a bit dangerous, but it can't be helped, I guess...

What effect would I need to be able to cast spells underwater? Could add that to the water breathing (Immunity 1), maybe.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Oct 29, 2011)

OR..


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2011)

Not exactly in the power-theme, but I will allow it as some 'Hydrokinesis' effect. Will update IC  later today.


> What effect would I need to be able to cast spells underwater? Could add that to the water breathing (Immunity 1), maybe.



I'm not sure how to model an 'underwater speech' effect... suggestions anyone? Maybe needed later.


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Reading Insight's last post in the IC... I could also halve the time for a magical ritual... still 2h per PP, but if it is only for myself, than 1 PP is sufficient to breathe underwater.
> 
> So that is still an option, depending how long it will take for Cybermind to create something workable. That way we can also split the time between us, if we want the whole party to go.
> 
> ...




BTW there are many others ways (and probably better ways) to address this issue.

1.  It is possible to buy / acquire such items without having to make them?  Cybermind certainly has enough wealth to buy them, if available.

2.  Cybermind could find a robotic / automated factory that makes such items and just take control of the computer network that runs them.  Or we could break in and steal them!  This option would be more or less applicable depending on how far away it is (or maybe not if we have a speedster).


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Not exactly in the power-theme, but I will allow it as some 'Hydrokinesis' effect. Will update IC  later today.
> 
> I'm not sure how to model an 'underwater speech' effect... suggestions anyone? Maybe needed later.




Well, I know in 3rd ed, you can take a 1pt extra to be able to fly at (Flight rank -2) speed underwater.  That sounds like a 1pp Immunity effect to me.  Not sure how it applies to 2nd ed, but...

Granted, that Immunity seems to apply to Flight and no other powers.  Perhaps a 2pp Immunity would cover all movement-requiring effects.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think immunity gives automatically the ability to speak at the condition. Many supers can survive in vacuum, but they usually cannot use normal speak there...

Some astronaut like helm, where you have your own atmosphere to breath and speak would work for incantations, IMHO.

I think this is important, as your current plan involves the Sorceress teleporting you from the water into the sub blindly, right?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh, I just re-checked some sheets and saw this on Cyberminds:


> *EQUIPMENT*
> 5 "equipment" points
> 
> *Kevlar Vest*: Toughness Bonus +3, Subtle (4)
> *Smart Phone* (1)



You can either get a cellphone or a laptop for 1 point. A smart phone should be 2 (as in 3e).



> MACHINE CONTROL
> Effect: Animate Objects 10 (150pp)
> Extras: Horde
> Flaws: Limited - Machines, Range - Touch
> ...




This is the same as the blow, right? I just want to be sure I got it right.


*MACHINE CONTROL*
 Power: Animate Objects 10 (150pp) (4pp/rank)
 Extras: Horde (+1pp/rank)
 Flaws: Limited - Machines, Range - Touch (-2pp/rank)
 Power Feats: Extended Reach 5, Progression 2 (5  objects), Alternate Power 3 (10pp)
Alt - *Comprehend Electronics* 2 (Ex: Linked to Communication  9 (Ex: Area; Fl: Limited - Electronics Only; PF: Rapid 3, Selective,  Subtle))
Alt - *ESP* 9 - Normal Sight (Fl: Limited - Requires Medium  Electronic Surveillance)
Alt - *Mind Control *10 (Fl: Limited -  Electronics / Machines Only), Extended Reach 5, Progression 2 (5  objects)
 Descriptors: Electrical, Mutant
 Total Cost: 40pp


----------



## Thanee (Oct 30, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I think this is important, as your current plan involves the Sorceress teleporting you from the water into the sub blindly, right?




I thought the original plan was to get to the sub via a portal (might be wrong, tho), and then get inside via conventional means?

Well, either way, we might need conventional means to get inside, or I must get to the surface to be able to cast... probably not much of a problem, anyways, since once we start boarding the sub, our presence might become apparant, anyways.

The bigger problem is, that I can get inside there easily (unless it is shielded from teleport, of course), but cannot quickly get the rest inside... so, if there are guards inside, I would have to defeat them alone, to be able to get you inside as well.

Some way to open it might be more useful.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Oct 30, 2011)

My original idea had been Siren and Sorceress go to the sub and enter Manually (While Cybermind keeps the cameras/security systems busy), then Sorceress creates the portal, and Siren tries to keep them undetected via illusion (if there are any hostiles inside) until everybody's onboard

Now that we're all going together, I think all we need to do is just get out of the water and into the sub so Cybermind and/or anybody else who may know how can take control of it and get us to our destination.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2011)

Best just describe your character actions in the IC thread. I fear we loose momentum with the detailed planning in the OOC thread currently.


----------



## Insight (Oct 31, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Oh, I just re-checked some sheets and saw this on Cyberminds:
> 
> You can either get a cellphone or a laptop for 1 point. A smart phone should be 2 (as in 3e).




Oi.  All right, he has a laptop now.  It really doesn't matter, to be honest.  A cell phone becomes a smart phone (and more) in his hands, anyway 

Laptop seems like it might have slightly more utility, so I'll go with that for now.



> This is the same as the below, right? I just want to be sure I got it right.
> 
> 
> *MACHINE CONTROL*
> ...




Yes, it's a little confusing, admittedly.  Except for the Extended Reach 5 and Progression 2.  Those go on the base effect (Animate Objects).


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2011)

Have I done something wrong?

No one posting in the IC thread?

---

BTW, what about using this new rules for these feats:

IMPROVED THROW COMBAT
You’re skilled at throwing opponents off-balance. When making a trip attack (normally or using a power), you reduce the enemies CMD by -2.

IMPROVED TRIP COMBAT
You receive a +2 bonus on checks made to trip a foe. You  also receive a +2 bonus to your Combat Maneuver Defense whenever an opponent tries to trip you and they do not get the opportunity to trip you.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2011)

No idea... kinda missed the post before the last one (the OOC one) in the IC. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry, I've been on vacation / had visitors for the last several days. Was trying to keep up with things, but didn't manage to post to all my games when I was on, and this was one of the games I missed.  

Vacay's over, though, and catching up now. Heading over to the IC thread after hitting submit here...


----------



## Insight (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello all,

I've been unexpectedly away for the past five days.  I'll try to catch up today and over the weekend as warranted.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 5, 2011)

everyone ready to continue?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm on.


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2011)

Enworld's even slower today for me than it has been of late, but I believe I'm good to go.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 6, 2011)

Aye.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 6, 2011)

I "mentioned" Insight in the IC thread. I will wait one more day before NPC him to answer your questions.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5744528-post174.html

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2011)

Just saw it in some of 'my' threads, too. I will NPC his character for now. Expect an IC post soon.


----------



## Insight (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm back.  Assuming EN World can stay upright, I'll get things updated by this weekend.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 8, 2011)

Great. I NPCd Cybermind to give one answer. You haven't missed much


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 23, 2011)

I will be on Christmas vacation until 2 January and possibly not able to post much during this time. So I announce a break until I'm back for regular posting.

Merry Christmas and a happy New Year!


----------



## jkason (Dec 24, 2011)

Have a good holiday, see ya when you return.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm back and giving [MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION] a bit more time to post.


----------



## Insight (Jan 12, 2012)

Regretfully, I am going to have to bow out of this game.  Recent changes to my activities have limited the time I can spend on these PBP games (and on EN World in general) and I have to pare down some of my commitments.

Good luck with the game.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 12, 2012)

Real Life first. I will NPC your character and will let him fade into the background.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 16, 2012)

Any further discussions what your characters want to do?

BTW, VV and jkason are currently traveling and Insight left. Where is the rest of you?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone else besides Thanee currently able to post? If not, I will do a short break until the others have returned.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm around but my posting rate will be slow.


----------



## jkason (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm back, but trying to catch up here and at work at the same time. Hopefully back up to speed before the weekend is over.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2012)

So I got confused and thought this was a 3e game ><  My IC post I had thought he was 'vulnerable' which is what 3e Feint does, but in 2e it's a surprise attack, so he looses any dodge bonus. Unfortunately for a guy this big that's probably not much..


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 24, 2012)

No problem. I will adjust everything 
BTW, I started playing some more 3e on another board (not many M&M games around here) and consider to change this one to 3e in the future. 3e has even an SRD:
d20herosrd


----------



## Thanee (Feb 24, 2012)

Wouldn't mind that. Then both my MM characters will be 3E. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, it's a fair system, I won't mind either. Didn't know there was a SDR!


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, I personally have been enjoying 3e, wouldn't mind joining more games.  I love M&M
The only real problems I've had with the new ed are 
A: Getting the rules confused with 2e (Which isn't a problem with the system, it's the same problem I had with D&D 3.5 vs 3), 
and B: Finding some of the charts/info in the book can be a bit frustrating if you don't remember where to look off the top of your head.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok, if jkason is also fine with the change, we will do it between this in the next act. It will reduce the rules confusions for those playing 3e more often and the SRD and increased use of the book/pdf will help us to find charts/info quicker.

If anyone will need help with the conversion, please scram


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2012)

so if we're remaking into 3e, I just need a quick recap - We're currently at 153 xp, correct?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2012)

My campaign notes say "yes".


----------



## Thanee (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok, after some moments have passed, I now realized what Jemal meant with "153 xp". 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 27, 2012)

153 xp = 153 PP total

(This is at least how I understood him)


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2012)

aye, tis what I meant.  I just read them as XP, easier for me to keep everything straight.  Points are points.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, that is how I read it, too... I was just confused initially. 

I think of XP as extra PP after generation. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't think I'll have any more trouble with 3e than 2e, so don't hold up conversion on my account. Are your house rule changes the same in the new edition, as well, WD?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 27, 2012)

Actually, I think I will try 3e without any houserules.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 29, 2012)

question from IC thread - Is there anything around like an electrical/fuse box or something Siren could trick the beast into hitting that would be hazardous to it?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 29, 2012)

Roll a perception or relevant expertise check and I will tell you


----------



## Jemal (Mar 1, 2012)

Notice check added to my previous post. Not a clue what kind of expertise would be applicable, but it doesn't matter as she doesn't have any.


----------



## jkason (Mar 16, 2012)

My reading on Combined attack is that the "within 5" refers to the save DCs for the attacks involved which hit, not the attack rolls themselves. The example from the book (quoted below, emphasis mine) would seem to support that reading, though I may have an old printing:



> Example: Captain Thunder, Lady Liberty, Daedalus, and Johnny Rocket are fighting Mastermind, whose defenses are too powerful for any one of the heroes to overcome. So they decide to combine their attacks against him. They delay until Daedalus’ action (the slowest initiative total among them), then each hero makes an attack roll against Mastermind’s Defense. They all hit, so the GM looks over their *damage bonuses*: +13 (Captain Thunder), +11 (Daedalus), +10 (Lady Liberty), and +2 (Johnny Rocket). Johnny’s damage bonus is too low to combine with the others, so it is ignored. Daedalus’ and Lady Liberty’s bonuses are within 5 points of Captain Thunder’s, so they each add +2 to his total. Masterminds makes a Toughness save against a combined damage bonus of +17 (13 + 2 + 2)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree with Jkason


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 16, 2012)

Alright, Dc was 34 then and the Proto-Fin gets another bruised level. Right?


----------



## jkason (Mar 17, 2012)

That's my understanding, yes. Thanks much.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2012)

Combined Attack question. Can one use a perception attack? Helis' base damage is to low to count (DC 24 vs DC 30), but his autofire extra would increase the DC. Does this count for a Combined Attack?


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Combined Attack question. Can one use a perception attack? Helis' base damage is to low to count (DC 24 vs DC 30), but his autofire extra would increase the DC. Does this count for a Combined Attack?




I don't see anything that excludes autofire looking at the description of both that extra and combined attack, but I'm not really that familiar with the autofire extra.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone needing help for the 3e conversion?
The links below might be helpful, or just ask me 

Super Hero SRD
_Mutants & Masterminds 2e to 3e Conversion notes_ [9-page, 217KB PDF]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2012)

Did I kill the game? No one is asking questions or posting an updated sheet.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry, I just didn't find the time to look into it, yet. And I'm not familiar enough to just write that new sheet down without looking up the rules quite a bit. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jkason (Apr 4, 2012)

A combination of having to do the re-calculating / re-building (which takes energy I'm sorry to say I haven't had of late) and trying to fiddle with some ideas to try modifying Brick some. He feels very one-note to me, both power an personality-wise, and I'm just not sure what I want to do to change that. Having encountered alien energy sources and genetics gone awry, there seem to be decent in-story reasons for changes I might make, I just have to figure out what those might be.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2012)

No, I've just been really preocuppied with RL for the last few weeks.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2012)

I have Helis almost done! Did a few tinkering, so he is not an exact conversion. Hope that's fine.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> I have Helis almost done! Did a few tinkering, so he is not an exact conversion. Hope that's fine.



Post him here once your finished. Re-imagination is fine, if the background stays and the characters is still recognizable.

Anyone else?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes, yes, working on it, too. I will try to get her done over the weekend. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's what I have for Helis

[sblock=Abilities] (	72	pp)								
	Strength	6	,	Stamina	6	,	Agility	4	,	Dexterity	6	,	Fighting	8	,	Intellect	2	,	Awareness	2	,Precence	2	.									
	[/sblock]	

	[sblock=Powers]					(	52	pp)			
-Sword	[Fluff Name]	 (	Damage 4 [Power name]	:	STR based, Affects insubstantials 2  [Power feat], Multiattack 10 [Extra], Penetrating 10 [Extra]) _·	26	point/s	_ 
	<PF>Lance	[Fluff Name]	 (	Damage 4 [Power name]	:	STR based, Accurate 2 [Power feat], Penetrating 7 [Extra], Reach (melee) 3 [Power feat], Secondary effect 10[Extra]) _·	1	point/s	_ 
	<PF>Shield retort	[Fluff Name]	 (	Damage 4	[Power name]:	STR based, Alternate resistance (Fortitude), Reaction 3 (Opponent misses with a close attack)[Extra]) _·	1	point/s	_ 
	<PF> Bow	[Fluff Name]	 (	Damage 4 [Power name]	:	STR based, Multiattack 10 [Extra], increased range [Extra], homing 2 [Power feat]	) _·	1	point/s	_
-Heracles Armor	[Fluff Name]	 (	Device [Power name]:	Elemental energy group. Immunity 10: Life support. Protection 6, Imp. Regeneration 10, Source: Sunlight. Speed 2) _·	23	point/s	_
[/sblock]									

[sblock=Advantages]	(	14	pp)				
	Accurate Attack	1	,All out attack	1	,	Close attack	2	,Defensive Attack	1	,Evasion	1	,	Fearless	1	,Instant up	1	,Power attack	1	,Teamwork	1	,Takedown	1	,Move by action	1	,Interpose	1	,Critical strike	1	,
	[/sblock]	

	[sblock=Skills]	(	9	pp)
	Acrobatics      4	(+	8	),Deception	0	(+	2	),Athletics	4	(+	10	),Expertise( Military )	2	(+	4	),Insight	0	(+	2	),Treatment	0	(+	2	),Persuacion	0	(+	2	),Technology	0	(+	2	),Close Combat1	0	(+	8	),Vehicles	0	(+	6	),Sleight of Hand                   	0	(+	6	),Ranged Combat1	0	(+	6	),Ranged Combat2	0	(+	6	),Ranged Combat3	0	(+	6	),Perception	4	(+	6	),Intimidation	0	(+	2	),Investigation	0	(+	2	),Stealth                             	4	(+	8	),
[/sblock]						


[sblock=Offence]									
	Initiative:	8									
*	Sword	* +	10	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	Melee	
*	Lance	* +	10	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	Range 25, Reach 10	
*	Shield	* +	10	Attack	for DC:	25	Range:	Melee	
*	Grab	* +	10	Attack	for DC:	16	Range:	Ranged	
*	Unnarmed	* +	10	Attack	for DC:	21	Range:	Melee	
*	Throw	* +	6	Attack	for DC:	21	Range:	thrown 20 ft	
[/sblock]	


[sblock=Defence]	(	6	pp)						
*Dodge:*	6			*Parry:*	:	8				
*Toughness:*	12									
*Fortitude:*	6									
*Will:*	6[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 12, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> Here's what I have for Helis
> 
> [sblock=Abilities] (    72    pp)
> Strength    6    ,    Stamina    6    ,    Agility    4    ,    Dexterity    6    ,    Fighting    8    ,    Intellect    2    ,    Awareness    2    ,Precence    2    .
> ...



Current math:

Abilities 72 + Powers 52 + Advantages 14 + Skills 9 + Defenses 6 = 153 PP


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 12, 2012)

Increased range turns a melee attack into a ranged attack. I thought this way to list powers was easy to read, just the power and the bunch of stuff into it

So:
Sword [Fluff Name]	(Damage 4	[Power name]:	STR based, Affects insubstantials 2 [This is a power feat], Multiattack 10 [This is an extra, 10 ranks to make up for the 6 extra ranks from STR], Penetrating 10 [same here]


As for Shield retort, I was thinking on attacking with one of the powers in the array and then switching to Shield retort


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2012)

Shield Retort:


> Switching between Alternates requires a free action and can be done once per turn.



Attacking with one power and switching to shield is fine. But if you want to use another power in the next turn, this switch back will be the only allowed switch for this round. You cannot switch powers both the beginning and the end of your turn.
Also reaction increases the cost for each rank and you have 10 ranks (damage plus strength).



> Sword [Fluff Name]	(Damage 4	[Power name]:	STR based, Affects insubstantials 2 [This is a power feat], Multiattack 10 [This is an extra, 10 ranks to make up for the 6 extra ranks from STR], Penetrating 10 [same here]



Looks fine. Can you do the same for the lance, please.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 13, 2012)

So I can do it half the times right? I know it increases the costs, as do the other extras in the sword power, they all cost the same. 

Will do.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2012)

> <PF>Shield retort	[Fluff Name]	 (	Damage 4	[Power name]:	 STR based, Alternate resistance (Fortitude), Reaction 3 (Opponent misses  with a close attack)[Extra]) _·	1	point/s_




<PF>Shield retort	[Fluff Name]	 (	Damage 4 (4 PP)	[Power name]:	 STR based, Alternate resistance (Fortitude) (0 PP), Reaction +1 (10 PP) (Opponent misses  with a close attack)[Extra]) _·	14	point/s	_ 

or

<PF>Shield retort	[Fluff Name]	 (	Damage 4 (4 PP)	[Power name]:	 STR based, Alternate resistance (Fortitude) (0 PP), Reaction +3 (30 PP) (variable)[Extra]) _· 34	point/s	_ 

Which one do you want to have?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 13, 2012)

First one!


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2012)

Alright. I still not understand two things:

1) Elemental Energy Group in your armor write-up. What do you mean.

2) Your lance power.
By my math:

<PF>Lance	[Fluff Name]	 (	Damage 4 (4 PP) [Power name]	:	STR  based, Accurate 2 [Power feat] (2 PP), Homing 1 [Power feat] (1 PP), Penetrating 2  [Extra] (2 PP), Reach (Ranged) 10 [Extra] (10 PP),  Secondary effect 10[Extra] (10 PP) _· 29	point/s	_ 

The reach power feats make no sense to me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 13, 2012)

You got it wrong, 
<PF>Lance	[Fluff Name]	 (	Damage 4 (4 PP) [Power name]	:	STR based, Accurate 2 [Power feat] (2 PP), Homing 1 [Power feat] (1 PP), Penetrating 2 [Extra] (2 PP), Reach (Ranged) *5 (This is not a extra, it's a powerfeat, you got it confused with 2e. The extra is increased range, not range. This is the equivalent of Reach PF for 2e. It's 5 pp for this not 10 PP)*, Secondary effect 10[Extra] (10 PP) · 29	point/s

Range gives reach with the attacks, so he can skewer someone with a melee attack, or throw the lance.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2012)

Reach 5 only increases your closed combat distance by 25' but doesn't turn the attack to a ranged attack. You still avoid the attack with your Parry trait and, as a close attack, you cannot get the Homing modifier for it, which is only usable with a Ranged attack.

Sorry for this confusion, but 3e's new name for "Power Feat" is just "Flat Value Modifier". All positive modifiers are called "Extras".


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2012)

Reach (ranged) states that the attack becomes a short ranged attack, like a throwing weapon.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 16, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> Reach (ranged) states that the attack becomes a short ranged attack, like a throwing weapon.




No, it doesn't:



> *REACH FLAT 1 POINT PER RANK*
> 
> Each time you apply this modifier to a close  range effect, you extend its reach by 5 feet. This may represent a  short-ranged effect or one with a somewhat greater reach, like a whip,  spear, or similar weapon.



It says: "may represent" and "short-ranged effect", not "attack". I don't allow a 1 point flat mod to change Parry to Dodge and allow Homing. It may look the way (fluff), but I will not treat it the way for the rules (crunch).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's a screen capture of what I was speaking about.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 16, 2012)

There are some changes and errors in the character creator. I posted the actual text from the rulebook, also available from this site: d20herosrd

There is no separate Reach (melee) and Reach (ranged) in the actual rules.

(I also saw that the Reaction mod misses the 3 point version, too.)

Edit:
The equipment section builds throwing weapons as ranged weapons, too:

WEAPON EFFECT CRITICAL COST
Bolos Ranged Snare 3 20 6
Boomerang Ranged Damage 1 20 2
Javelin Ranged Damage 2 20 4
Shuriken Ranged Multiattack Damage 1 20 3


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh, that makes sense. Alright, I shifted those points and the homing point to penetrating extra and melee reach.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks! Nice to see a build at all. I hope you understand that this was nothing against you or your character. I just want to play by the book for the beginning. Still curiously awaiting the other PCs' 3e incarnations.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2012)

Not at all WD, I was just following the character generator, which turns out to be not the wisest course of action. hehe


----------



## Thanee (Apr 17, 2012)

It's down to getting the powers written up and made 3e-compatible for me, the rest is done. So expect something soon. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Apr 17, 2012)

I've got much of Siren done, just working out the particulars of how to price/organize her powers.

Here's what I have at the moment, but the Psychic array is a bit of a mess, and not all the math is correct.  It's a good idea of the general way I'm going though.

[sblock=Siren]
Ondina Naiada AKA Siren - PL 10 (153 pp)
Abilities:  22pp
STR	0 (2)
STA	1 (3)
DEX	2 (4)
AGI	2 (4)
FGT	2
INT	0 
AWE	2 
PRE	4

Offenses: 
Initiative: +4 (4 agi)
Melee Attack: +4 (2 fgt +2 feat)
Ranged Attack: +4 (4 dex)
Specific Attacks: 
TK Blast:+8, DC 27 Toughness, Linked Affliction DC 22
Psychic Knife: +8 Melee, DC 27 Toughness

Defenses: (23pp)
Dodge: +11 (7 base + 4 agi)
Parry: +11 (9 base + 2 fgt)
Toughness: +9 (3 sta + 6 Protection)
Fort +7 (3 sta + 4 enhanced)
Will +13 (7 base + 2 awe + 4 enhanced)

Skills: (80 ranks= 20 pp)
Acrobatics(+16/12), Athletics(+10/8), Deception(+20/16), Perception(+14/12), Persuasion(+18/14), Sleight of Hand(+10/6), Stealth(+16/12) *+5 to checks where Attractiveness Matters*

Advantages: 7
Attractive 2, Benefit(Atlantean Royalty), Close AttackX2, Favoured Environment(Underwater), Uncanny Dodge

Powers: 
Comprehend Rank 2: Animals(Speak to and understand), Flaw:Sea Creatures only(-1) - 2pp

Atlantean Container: [Racial, Innate] (8pp)
Immunity 3: High Pressure, Cold Environments, Drowning - 3pp
Super Senses 3: Sonar(Accurate Ultrasonic Hearing) - 3pp
Swimming 2: 2mph(30/round) -2pp
Feature/quirk: Sense/Be Sensed by other Aquatic Telepaths - 0 pp

Psychic Array [descriptor: Mental] (40 point pool +9 Alternates = 49 pp)
Illusion 10 (All Senses, Selective+1, Resistable by will-1, Diminished range-1): 4/rank=40
-**1,000 Cubic feet**
TK Blast(38) Alt Effect +1pp
-Damage 12 (Ranged+1, Accuratex2) *Linked:Stunning Force* 2/rank+2=26+12 Linked=38*
-Linked: Afffliction 12 (Ranged+1, Instant Recovery-1) - *1/rank=12*
-**Affliction: Fort save, causes Dazed; Prone; Incapacitaed**
Psychic Knife(12) Dynamic +2pp
-Damage 12 (Incurable, AccurateX2) Dynamic *1/rank+3=15*
Mind Reading (30) Dynamic +2pp
-Mind Reading 10 (Area Burst+2, Ranged-1) *3/rank=30*
Telepathy(19) Dynamic +2pp 
-Communication 2, Mental (Area+1, Selective+1, Subtle) *6/rank+1=13 +enhanced 6 =19*
-Enhanced Communication 2 (Limited: Familiarity-1) *3/rank=6*
Siren Song() Dynamic +2pp
-Affliction 10 (Area , Selective+1, Insidious, 

Atlantean Outfit(Armour & Tiara set): [Removable, Noticeable] - (23pp)
Protection 6 - 6pp
Enhanced Abilities: +2 Sta +2 Str +2 Dex +2 Agi - 16pp
Enhanced Saves: +4 fort/will - 8pp


Complications: Vulnerable to Heat, Motivation- Protecting Atlantis.

COST:  22 Abilities + 20 Skills + 7 Advantages + 23 defenses + 82 Powers = 152/153
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2012)

Alright, don't forget that skill ppoints are now more expensive than before. You get only 2 skill points for 1 power point.


----------



## jkason (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry it's taken me so long to come up with anything at all, but I've just felt really uninspired by Brick for a while now; he's just not felt very dynamic either in powers or personality, so I've been trying to mull on some changes that might spice him up for me without totally changing his role. As I think I mentioned, my IC reasoning for the change would be some unexpected biological interaction with the power core in the first lab and / or the mutated genetic material he was exposed to in the second. Somewhere in there, Brick's own powers wound up twisting.

The two ideas I came up with were a kind of kinetic absorption (where Brick is less strong normally, but gets stronger the more he gets hit), and / or some level of size changing (the thought here being that his body would now have to reflect on some level how strong he's getting, growing as he 'powers up).  The latter has some more appeal to me, though I seem to recall M&M makes size changing very expensive. I'm trying to price things out now.

My hope is that the change might provide a smidge more versatility to the character, and the need for him to adjust to the new way his body / powers work might give him some more personality to play with.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2012)

The size changing itself is just increased speed and intimidate while loosing stealth. The actual cost stays roughly the same as buying Str and Sta separately and decreasing your Parry/Dodge.
For just getting more mass and leaving cracks in the floor see density increase, a +0 modifier in the free 2e to 3rd conversion pdf. We could do something similar here.


----------



## jkason (Apr 19, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> The size changing itself is just increased speed and intimidate while loosing stealth. The actual cost stays roughly the same as buying Str and Sta separately and decreasing your Parry/Dodge.
> For just getting more mass and leaving cracks in the floor see density increase, a +0 modifier in the free 2e to 3rd conversion pdf. We could do something similar here.




Well, I was kind of liking the visual punch of having him grow and shrink, with fluff something like this:



> In the wake of exposure to non-terrestrial energy sources and the unknown mutagenic cells of a creature, Brick's own cellular structure has taken on a malleability. He discovered that his own rate of healing had drastically increased. However, he also seemed to have lost his natural strength.
> 
> The powerhouse within him wasn't gone, however, but his strength and toughness now required him to 'bulk up.' Similarly, he's discovered he can contract his cellular mass, gaining some of the stealth and maneuverability he hadn't previously enjoyed, though in this case, he is even weaker than a normal human. His body appears to have taken its "fight or flight" responses to an extreme, forcing him to in all cases choose a state which is only helpful for one of the choices.
> 
> Furthermore, the energy to size change appears to rob his body of its newfound healing, such that he must expose himself to great harm in order to heal from damage taken.




Basically, I've been tinkering with a 'malleable cellular structure' array: He can grow big and tough again, but he's fairly easy to hit; he can become quite difficult to hit, but he has little offensive capability; or, as a 'normal human' he can heal quickly, but as I said, he's not getting the benefits of super-toughness or super-dodginess, so it's unlikely he'd be able to use that in a fight.

Possibly it's too much of a change on the concept, I don't know. And I realized we've had a lot of narrow tunnel fights, so it might also be terribly problematic. Like I said, though, I was mostly trying for something that was more ... dynamic, so that maybe the character himself might be more so. As he stood, I've just found him really boring / uninspiring: he's a straight-line do-gooder who jumps in an hits stuff. I just didn't give myself much to play with there, which was my own fault, I know.

If size-changing doesn't work, maybe a density variant might be good, where the opposite isn't shrinking, but some level of insubstantial. I'd still like to keep the 'heals fast when most vulnerable' element, though, and I think the fluff above might still work with relatively little tweaking. 

Opinions?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2012)

Those powers are quite a bit different in 3rd... still working on it, but I'm close to finished now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2012)

jkason, I already voiced my concern for fights in narrow areas Other then that, would the "sized-up" form your only one with any offensive capabilities?

Density shifting sounds interesting, too.

Side note: If you are just frustrated by your options, I would allow "strength tricks" like

Shockwave: Burst Area Damage 10, Limited: Both the Powerhouse and its targets must be in contact with the ground • 1 point
• Groundstrike: Burst Area Affliction 10 (Resisted by Fortitude; Vulnerable, Defenseless), Instant Recovery, Limited Degree, Limited: Both the Powerhouse and its targets must be in contact with the ground • 1 point

as alternate powers to Bricks Str ability.


----------



## jkason (Apr 20, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> jkason, I already voiced my concern for fights in narrow areas Other then that, would the "sized-up" form your only one with any offensive capabilities?




I think so, which would obviously be problematic. I'll probably look at the density option, instead, since you seem to be open to it.



> Side note: If you are just frustrated by your options, I would allow "strength tricks" like
> 
> Shockwave: Burst Area Damage 10, Limited: Both the Powerhouse and its targets must be in contact with the ground • 1 point
> • Groundstrike: Burst Area Affliction 10 (Resisted by Fortitude; Vulnerable, Defenseless), Instant Recovery, Limited Degree, Limited: Both the Powerhouse and its targets must be in contact with the ground • 1 point
> ...




He already has those in his current build, but all the close-quarters fighting means he's only used those abilities maybe once? And in general, I think it's not so much that I want more hitting options so much as a bit more versatility in general. I find he's really not very useful other than when things need lifting, hitting, or maybe holding down so other people can hit them.

The shifting form element (was size-changing, now density) will hopefully give him something to do / contribute when we want options other than a frontal assault. And, like I said, having his powers suddenly be variable might also provide some interesting character development as he has to actually start thinking about what he's doing instead of just asking someone to aim his punches.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright, I already suspected the change was also for more non-combat options.

Last thought:
How do you like Material Mimicry? I always liked the power of Absorbing / Amazing Man.

Material Mimicry (Variable, Mimic the properties of inorganic materials he touches)
7pp / rank

gives a lot of options with liquids and gases added.
Just a thought.


----------



## jkason (Apr 21, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Last thought:
> How do you like Material Mimicry? I always liked the power of Absorbing / Amazing Man.
> 
> Material Mimicry (Variable, Mimic the properties of inorganic materials he touches)
> ...




it would fit with the 'malleable cells' idea. I'll have to give it a look and figure out if it would have too much of shapechange's logistics issues (I don't want to have to constantly re-stat him). I'll let you know. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Any more questions or nearly finished builds?

BTW, what do you think of the group size? Enough PCs?
I only ask because we are down to four players, which looks like a good number, IMHO, but if we loose another player, three would be a bit small.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 26, 2012)

[SBLOCK=Sorceress]*Sorceress*







Power Level 10
Power Points 150

Experience 3 (17.10.2011)
Hero Points 1

*Abilities:*
Strength 0
Stamina 0
Agility 0
Dexterity 0
Fighting 0
Intellect 6
Awareness 6
Presence 4

_Power Points: 32 PP_

*Offense:*
Initiative +4

*Defense:*
Dodge 4
Parry 4
Will 12
Fortitude 8
Toughness 0 (“Energy Shield” 16)

_Power Points: 22 PP_

*Skills:*
Deception +10(6)
Expertise: Magic +20(14)
Insight +15(9)
Investigation +15(9)
Perception +20(14)
Persuasion +10(6)

_Power Points: 29 PP_

*Advantages:*
Attractive 2
Improved Initiative 1
Ranged Attack 8
Ritualist

_Power Points: 12 PP_

*Powers:*
“Energy Shield” [Magic]
Force Field 16 - _(Power Cost: 16-2 = 14 PP)_
» Flaw : Activation (Standard) [2]

“Magic Spells” [Magic]
Array _(32 PP per Configuration)_ - _(Structure Cost: 32+8 = 40 PP)_
» Extra: Alternate Effect 8x1 [8]
------------------------------------------------------------
[SBLOCK=Configurations]“Teleport” [Magic, Space]
Teleport 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x3+2 = 32 PP)_
» Extra: Change Direction [1]
» Extra: Change Velocity [1]
» Extra: Accurate [+1]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Town Portal” [Magic, Space]
Teleport 16 - _(Power Cost: 16x2 = 32 PP)_
» Extra: Portal [+2]
» Extra: Accurate [+1]
» Flaw : Action (Standard) [-2]
» Flaw : Distracting [-1]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Glacial Spike” [Magic, Cold]
Damage 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x1+1 = 11 PP)_
» Extra: Linked [0]
» Extra: Accurate 1 [1]
» Extra: Increased Range (Ranged) [+1]
» Flaw : Distracting [-1]
Affliction 10 - _(Power Cost: 20x1+1 = 21 PP)_
» Defense: Dodge (Fortitude to remove)
» Conditions: Hindered+Vulnerable/Immobile+Defenseless
» Extra: Linked [0]
» Extra: Accurate 1 [1]
» Extra: Alternate Resistance (Dodge) [+0]
» Extra: Extra Condition [+1]
» Extra: Increased Range (Ranged) [+1]
» Flaw : Limited Degree [-1]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Frozen Orb” [Magic, Cold]
Damage 10 - _(Power Cost: 20x1 = 20 PP)_
» Extra: Linked [0]
» Extra: Area (Cone) [+1]
» Extra: Secondary Effect [+1]
» Flaw : Distracting [-1]
Affliction 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x1 = 10 PP)_
» Defense: Dodge (Fortitude to remove)
» Conditions: Hindered+Vulnerable
» Extra: Linked [0]
» Extra: Alternate Resistance (Dodge) [+0]
» Extra: Area (Cone) [+1]
» Extra: Extra Condition [+1]
» Flaw : Limited Degree [-2]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Blizzard” [Magic, Cold]
Damage 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x2+1 = 21 PP)_
» Extra: Linked [0]
» Extra: Extended Range 1 [1]
» Extra: Area (Cloud) [+1]
» Extra: Increased Range (Ranged) [+1]
» Flaw : Distracting [-1]
Affliction 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x1+1 = 11 PP)_
» Defense: Dodge (Fortitude to remove)
» Conditions: Hindered
» Extra: Linked [0]
» Extra: Extended Range 1 [1]
» Extra: Alternate Resistance (Dodge) [+0]
» Extra: Area (Cloud) [+1]
» Extra: Increased Range (Ranged) [+1]
» Flaw : Limited Degree [-2]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Chain Lightning” [Magic, Electricity]
Damage 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x3+2 = 32 PP)_
» Extra: Affects Insubstantial 2 [2]
» Extra: Area (Burst) [+1]
» Extra: Selective [+1]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Fire Bolt” [Magic, Fire]
Damage 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x3+2 = 32 PP)_
» Extra: Accurate 1 [1]
» Extra: Extended Range 1 [1]
» Extra: Increased Range (Ranged) [+1]
» Extra: Multiattack [+1]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Fire Ball” [Magic, Fire]
Damage 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x3+2 = 32 PP)_
» Extra: Extended Range 2 [2]
» Extra: Area (Burst) [+1]
» Extra: Increased Range (Ranged) [+1]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Telekinesis” [Magic, Kinetic]
Move Object 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x3+2 = 32 PP)_
» Extra: Precise [1]
» Extra: Subtle (detected by Magic Awareness) [1]
» Extra: Damaging [+1]
» Extra: Increased Range (Perception) [+1]
» Flaw : Concentration [-1][/SBLOCK]

“Magic Dress” [Magic]
Feature 2 - _(Power Cost: 2-1 = 1 PP)_
» Effect: Quick Change 2
» Flaw: Removable [-1 PP]

_Power Points: 55 PP_

*Complications:*
Recognition (The Sorceress wants the people to like her, not fear her)
Power Loss (Gestures and Incantations required to cast spells)

*Background:*
It is not known why it happened, or how, but the kid who was playing his favorite video game at that time, was quite surprised to see his avatar suddenly standing next to him in flesh and blood.
The Sorceress was similarily surprised and also heavily confused, mistaking the kid for one of the numerous enemies she would encounter on a regular basis in her video game world. He barely survived the encounter.
In her confusion, the Sorceress went on a rampage through the city with liberal use of her destructive magical powers. By the time she realized the wrongness of her actions, she was already classified as a new villain.
The arrival of the alien invadors changed all this. Now she gets the chance to redeem herself and to make up for the damage she has caused. A simple 'Sorry!' surely wouldn't have been enough.

_Power Point Summary: Abilities 32 PP + Defense 22 PP + Skills 29 PP + Advantages 12 PP + Powers 55 PP = 150 PP_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry, I will rule that linked distracting powers will not work. All but one power with Distracting at a time will be no flaw, as it changes nothing from the rules perspective.
or, we could rule, that the Vulnerable conditions stack to the Defenseless condition.

Also your town portal math is wrong. Teleport uses a Move action, changing that to Standard is only a -1 modification.


----------



## jkason (Apr 26, 2012)

Okay, I've (finally) almost got something. I found both the density and the material mimic stuff really complicated (or, probably just as likely, I over complicated it).  I wound up using two Alternate Form powers in the first case, and the Variable power you mentioned in the latter. However, because I find statting out abilities both tedious and stressful, I didn't want to just have an ill-defined "copy material abilities" on the power where I would have to essentially re-stat every time I touched something / wanted to use it. 

My build for the mimic, then, is looking at four basic 'default settings,' with the assumption that Brick would basically be carrying a few primary materials, and that the 'base forms' would be an easier way to adjust for new materials (adding or subtracting an ability or two for unique materials). It's still been a slight headache statting, but hopefully it'll reduce my headache later, and allow for some on-the-fly adjustment in more niche cases.

Hopefully will have a reviewable draft up by tomorrow.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 26, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry, I will rule that linked distracting powers will not work. All but one power with Distracting at a time will be no flaw, as it changes nothing from the rules perspective.
> or, we could rule, that the Vulnerable conditions stack to the Defenseless condition.




Hmm... I'm not entirely sure that is the right way to think about it (though I perfectly see what you mean).

For example, if I have a Rank 10 power with a -1 Flaw or two Rank 5 linked powers each with the same -1 Flaw, wouldn't that be about the same thing?

It is also the same with Extras. I have to take the same Extra for both, not just for one.

I think you are seeing it as two seperate powers that are used simultaneously (which, technically, is absolutely correct, of course), whereas it could also be seen as a single big power, which has multiple effects.

One thing to keep in mind here is also, that the Affliction conditions are really among the weakest you can choose (i.e. compare hindered/immobile with dazed/stunned, which are the same level). But those are the ones that fit to the effect (similar to the Snare power).



> Also your town portal math is wrong. Teleport uses a Move action, changing that to Standard is only a -1 modification.




The Portal Extra makes it a free action.

Unfortunately the old Flaws (like Anchor) aren't available anymore.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Hmm... I'm not entirely sure that is the right way to think about it (though I perfectly see what you mean).
> 
> ...



Alright, I will allow it right now and ask for other opinions on the M&M board. I may ask you to change it later if it seems abusive in play. Ok?




> The Portal Extra makes it a free action.
> 
> Unfortunately the old Flaws (like Anchor) aren't available anymore.
> 
> ...



Missed that (and shortchanged a build of mine).


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2012)

Okay, here's what I finally settled on for Ben. Hopefully this won't take major revisions, since I think my brain's about to melt trying to work M&M math. My assumption on the base power settings were that they were all things he could carry easily: steel belt buckle, water bottle, small pouch of sand, and either atmosphere or a whiff from his rebreather. The standard action to set the array would be fluffed as his touching whichever material.

[sblock=Ben O'hare]

Power Level 10 (150 PP)
PP awarded: 3 PP

*Abilities* [28 PP]

Str 2/10 (Base/Metal)
Sta 2/10 (Base/Metal)
Agil 2
Dex  2
Fighting 2
Int 0
Awe 2
Pre 2

*Defenses* [24 PP]

Dodge 10/6 (Base/Metal)
Parry 10/6 (Base/Metal)
Fort  2/10 (Base/Metal)
Tough 2/6/10 (Base/Def Roll/Metal with imp 10)
Will  10

*Skills* [24 PP]

Athletics 9 (+11 Base /+19 Metal)
Insight 6 (+8)
Intimidation 8 (+10)
Perception 8 (+10)
Ranged Combat (Pressure Spray) 8 (+10)
Stealth 8 (+10)

*Advantages* [21 PP]

Advantages: All-out Attack, Close Attack 8, Defensive Roll 4, Diehard, Equipment 1, Hide in Plain Sight, Interpose, Move-By Action, Power Attack, Takedown 2


*Powers* [56 PP]

[56 PP] Material Mimic: Variable 8 (7/r)
 * 40 active PP for settings
 * Standard action to activate

[sblock=Primary Settings]
	
	



```
Setting: Air
* [8 PP] Concealment 4 (2/r)
  All Visual Senses (4 ranks)
* [3 PP] Elongation 3 (1/r)
  60 feet
* [6 PP] Flight 3 (2/r)
  16 miles/hour, 250 feet/round
* [2 PP] Immunity 2 (1/r)
  Suffocation (all)
* [10 PP]Insubstatial 2 (5/r)
  Gaseous (2 ranks)
  Immune Physical Damage
* [11 PP] Low Oxygen: Affliction 10 (2/r)
  Fatigued/Exhausted/Asleep
  Fort DC 20
  Insidious (flat +1)

Setting: Metal
* [16 PP] Growth 8 (2/r)
  Density (+0)
  +8 Str/Sta
  -4 Active def
* [3 PP] Immunity 5 (1/r)
  Damage Effect: Electricity (5 ranks)
  Limited - Half Effect (-1/r)
* [10 PP] Impervious Defense: Toughness 10 (1/r)
* [1 PP] Power-lifting 1 (1/r)
  +1 STR for lifting
* [10 PP] Strength Effect: Penetrating 10 (1/r)

Setting: Sand
* [5 PP] Digger: Burrowing 5 (1/r)
  2 miles / hour, 30 feet / round
* [1 PP] Elongation 1 (1/r)
  15 feet
* [7 PP] Immunity: Immunity 7 (1/r)
  Damage Effect: Electricity (5 ranks)
  Suffocation (all) (2 ranks)
* [5 PP] Insubstantial 1 (5/r)
  Fluid (1 rank)
* [2 PP] Movement 1 (2/r)
  Slithering (1 rank)
* [5 PP]Sand Shapes: Create 5 (1/r)
  up to 30 cft
  up to DC 15
  Movable (+1/r)
  Proportional (-1/r)
  125/250/500 ft
* [10 PP] Sand Trap: Affliction 10 (1/r)
  Hindered/Immobile/Paralyzed
  DC 20
  Alt Resistance (Dodge) (+0/r)
  Fort to remove

Setting: Water 
* [20 PP] Drowning Grip (Affliction 10) (1/r)
  Dazed/Stunned/Incapacitated
  DC 20
  Alternate Resistance (Dodge) (+0/r)
  Fort to remove
  Cumulative (+1/r)
* [1 PP] Elongation 1 (1/r)
* [2 PP] Immunity 2 (1/r)
  Suffocation (all) (2 ranks)
* [5 PP] Insubstantial 1 (5/r)
  Fluid (1 rank)
* [9 PP]Pressure Spray (Move Object 4) (2/r)
  800 lbs
  DC 19
  Damaging (+1/r)
  Split (2 targets) (flat +1)
  Limited Direction: Away from self (-1/r)
  100/200/400 ft.
* [3 PP] Swimming 3 (1/r)
  4 miles/hour, 60 feet/round
```
[/sblock]

Equipment: Commlink, Flash Goggles, Flashlight, Rebreather, Night Vision Goggles (5 EP / 1 PP)

[Abilities 28 + Powers 56 + Advantages 21 + Skills 24 + Defenses 24 = 153 PP]

*Complications* 

Motivation: Acceptance. Having lost the steadiness of his initial powers, Brick struggles to figure out his new, mutated abilities and find his role now that it's not as clear as it used to be.

Honor: Brick still has an overwhelming desire to to the right thing, though the current state of alien invasion makes what the 'right thing' is more difficult to always identify.

*Background*
Even as a child, folks told Ben he was "built like a brick s***house," a phrase which eventually became his nickname, Brick. What they didn't know was exactly how tough Ben was, a fact he kept hidden most of his life at the behest of his mother. When their low-income neighborhood (Tempest) began to get even worse in the wake of the alien invasion, however, the young man decided it was time to stop playing nice, and began acting as a neighborhood watchdog / enforcer against the creeping corruption and danger on his streets.

Recently, Ben fell in with a group of super-humans who have been coerced into working for Dr. Destruction, a common enemy against the occupying alien force. He's been struggling with allying with former villains, as he feels his sense of right and wrong being challenged on a recurring basis. 

After his most recent mission, his life was upturned even more. Whether due to exposure to the alien power source Destruction sent them after, an infection caused by a fight with a genetically-unstable creature, or some unforseen combination the two with his unique physiology, Brick's powers have gone into flux. He is no longer constantly strong or durable. In fact, his form is now dependent on his available environment, as he has developed a tactile material mimicry, letting him take on the attributes of inorganic substances he touches. 

Now Brick's identity struggle in this world turned upside-down is further complicated by his body's own inconsistency. He's bound and determined, though, to navigate his way through the chaos to see his world, his life, and maybe even his body, returned to normal.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 27, 2012)

Finished reviewing:

[sblock=Ben O'hare]

Power Level 10 (150 PP)
PP awarded: 3 PP

*Abilities* [28 PP] fine

Str 2/10 (Base/Metal)
Sta 2/10 (Base/Metal)
Agil 2
Dex  2
Fighting 2
Int 0
Awe 2
Pre 2

*Defenses* [24 PP] fine

Dodge 10/6 (Base/Metal)
Parry 10/6 (Base/Metal)
Fort  2/10 (Base/Metal)
Tough 2/6/10 (Base/Def Roll/Metal with imp 10)
Will  10
Toughness/Dodge&Parry PL is only 8. Will/Fort only in Metal Form at PL 10.

*Skills* [24 PP] you spent only 37 skill points

Athletics 9 (+11 Base /+19 Metal)
Insight 6 (+8)
Intimidation 8 (+10)
Perception 8 (+10)
Ranged Combat (Pressure Spray) 8 (+10)
Stealth 8 (+10)

*Advantages* [21 PP] fine

Advantages: All-out Attack, Close Attack 8, Defensive Roll 4, Diehard, Equipment 1, Hide in Plain Sight, Interpose, Move-By Action, Power Attack, Takedown 2
New stealth focus is surprising but no problem

*Powers* [56 PP] fine

[56 PP] Material Mimic: Variable 8 (7/r)
 * 40 active PP for settings  fine
 * Standard action to activate
Standard action is the default

[sblock=Primary Settings]
	
	



```
Setting: Air [COLOR=Lime]fine[/COLOR]
* [8 PP] Concealment 4 (2/r)
  All Visual Senses (4 ranks)
* [3 PP] Elongation 3 (1/r)
  60 feet
* [6 PP] Flight 3 (2/r)
  16 miles/hour, 250 feet/round
* [2 PP] Immunity 2 (1/r)
  Suffocation (all)
* [10 PP]Insubstatial 2 (5/r)
  Gaseous (2 ranks)
  Immune Physical Damage
* [11 PP] Low Oxygen: Affliction 10 (2/r)
  Fatigued/Exhausted/Asleep [COLOR=Yellow]from your description, the third degree should be incapacitated[/COLOR]
  Fort DC 20
  Insidious (flat +1) [COLOR=Yellow]that you do something is still obvious, just not the effect. It is also not cumulative.[/COLOR]

Setting: Metal  [COLOR=Lime]fine[/COLOR]
* [16 PP] Growth 8 (2/r)
  Density (+0)
  +8 Str/Sta
  -4 Active def
* [3 PP] Immunity 5 (1/r)
  Damage Effect: Electricity (5 ranks)
  Limited - Half Effect (-1/r)
* [10 PP] Impervious Defense: Toughness 10 (1/r)
* [1 PP] Power-lifting 1 (1/r)
  +1 STR for lifting
* [10 PP] Strength Effect: Penetrating 10 (1/r)

Setting: Sand [COLOR=Yellow]uses only 35 pp[/COLOR]
* [5 PP] Digger: Burrowing 5 (1/r)
  2 miles / hour, 30 feet / round
* [1 PP] Elongation 1 (1/r)
  15 feet
* [7 PP] Immunity: Immunity 7 (1/r)
  Damage Effect: Electricity (5 ranks)
  Suffocation (all) (2 ranks)
* [5 PP] Insubstantial 1 (5/r)
  Fluid (1 rank)
* [2 PP] Movement 1 (2/r)
  Slithering (1 rank)
* [5 PP]Sand Shapes: Create 5 (1/r)
  up to 30 cft
  up to DC 15
  Movable (+1/r)
  Proportional (-1/r)
  125/250/500 ft [COLOR=Yellow]please note, that Create is for solid objects only, so this would be sandstone, not flowing/fluid sand.[/COLOR]
* [10 PP] Sand Trap: Affliction 10 (1/r)
  Hindered/Immobile/Paralyzed
  DC 20
  Alt Resistance (Dodge) (+0/r)
  Fort to remove

Setting: Water  [COLOR=Lime]fine[/COLOR]
* [20 PP] Drowning Grip (Affliction 10) (1/r)
  Dazed/Stunned/Incapacitated
  DC 20
  Alternate Resistance (Dodge) (+0/r)
  Fort to remove
  Cumulative (+1/r)
* [1 PP] Elongation 1 (1/r)
* [2 PP] Immunity 2 (1/r)
  Suffocation (all) (2 ranks)
* [5 PP] Insubstantial 1 (5/r)
  Fluid (1 rank)
* [9 PP]Pressure Spray (Move Object 4) (2/r)
  800 lbs
  DC 19
  Damaging (+1/r)
  Split (2 targets) (flat +1)
  Limited Direction: Away from self (-1/r)
  100/200/400 ft.
* [3 PP] Swimming 3 (1/r)
  4 miles/hour, 60 feet/round
```
[/sblock]

Equipment: Commlink, Flash Goggles, Flashlight, Rebreather, Night Vision Goggles (5 EP / 1 PP) fine

[Abilities 28 + Powers 56 + Advantages 21 + Skills 24 + Defenses 24 = 153 PP] fine

You could have just increased Fighting, than Close Attack and Parry separately.

*Complications* 

Motivation: Acceptance. Having lost the steadiness of his initial powers, Brick struggles to figure out his new, mutated abilities and find his role now that it's not as clear as it used to be.

Honor: Brick still has an overwhelming desire to to the right thing, though the current state of alien invasion makes what the 'right thing' is more difficult to always identify.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 28, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Alright, I will allow it right now and ask for other opinions on the M&M board. I may ask you to change it later if it seems abusive in play. Ok?




Of course! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jkason (Apr 28, 2012)

Think I should be able to tweak the others, but I'm confused on this:



Walking Dad said:


> Dodge 10/6 (Base/Metal)
> Parry 10/6 (Base/Metal)
> Fort  2/10 (Base/Metal)
> Tough 2/6/10 (Base/Def Roll/Metal with imp 10)
> ...




I thought it was Tough + Parry = double PL  and Tough + Dodge = double PL.  Why is the limit 8? I don't think I understand.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 29, 2012)

jkason said:


> Think I should be able to tweak the others, but I'm confused on this:
> 
> 
> I thought it was Tough + Parry = double PL  and Tough + Dodge = double PL.  Why is the limit 8? I don't think I understand.



Your Power Level is only 8 in those categories in base and metal form.

Base
Tough (6) + Parry (10) = double PL (8)  and Tough (6) + Dodge (10) = double PL (8)

Metal
Tough (10) + Parry (6) = double PL (8)  and Tough (10) + Dodge (6) = double PL (8)

Your stats are just less than the allowed maximum and I wanted to tell you before we start. The limit isn't 8, but you are 2 blow the limit of 10 for the Power Level.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2012)

been a bit busy this week, Will get Siren 3.0 finished up and posted within the next couple days.


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2012)

[sblock=Siren]
Ondina Naiada AKA Siren - PL 10 (153 pp)

Abilities:  22pp
STR	0
STA	0 (2)
DEX	2 (4)
AGI	2 (4)
FGT	2
INT	0 
AWE	1 
PRE	4

Offenses: 
Initiative: +4 (4 agi)
Melee Attack: +2 (2 fgt)
Ranged Attack: +4 (4 dex)
Specific Attacks: 
TK Blast:+8, DC 27 Toughness, Linked Affliction DC 22
Psychic Knife: +8 Melee, DC 27 Toughness

Defenses: (23pp)
Dodge: +11 (7 base + 4 agi)
Parry: +11 (9 base + 2 fgt)
Toughness: +9 (2 sta + 7 Protection)
Fort +7 (2 sta + 5 enhanced)
Will +13 (7 base + 1 awe + 5 enhanced)

Skills: (48 ranks= 24 pp)
Acrobatics(+14/10), Deception(+12/8), Perception(+11/10), Persuasion(+16/12), Stealth(+12/8) 
*+5 to checks where Attractiveness Matters*

Advantages: 4
Attractive, Benefit(Atlantean Royalty), Favoured Environment(Underwater), Uncanny Dodge

Powers: 
Feature: Speak with Sea Creatures - 1pp

Atlantean Container: [Racial, Innate] (8pp)
Immunity 3: High Pressure, Cold Environments, Drowning - 3pp
Super Senses 3: Sonar(Accurate Ultrasonic Hearing) - 3pp
Swimming 2: 2mph(30/round) -2pp
Feature/quirk: Sense/Be Sensed by other Aquatic Telepaths - 0 pp

*Psychic Array* [descriptor: Mental] (40 point pool +8 Alternate/Dynamic = 48 pp)
Psychic Siren(31+8+1=40) [Descriptor: Sonic]
-Siren Song: Affliction 10 (Area Perception(Hearing)+1, Selective+1, Cumulative+1, Limited: Singing -1, Alternate save: Will+0, Insidious) *3/rank+1=31*
**Affliction: Will save, causes Entranced; Compelled; Controlled**
-Cleansing Song: Nullify 7 (Mental Effects, Area Perception(Hearing)+1, Selective+1, Distracting-1, Limited: Singing-1, Precise) *1/rank+1=8*
-Enhanced Traits: Advantage: Fascinate *1*
Psychic Illusions(40) Alt Effect +1pp
-Illusion 10 (All Senses, Selective+1, Resistable by will-1, Diminished range-1): 4/rank=40
**1,000 Cubic feet**
TK Blast(38) Alt Effect +1pp
-Blast: Damage 12 (Ranged+1, Accuratex2) *Linked:Stunning Force* 2/rank+2=26+12 Linked=38*
-Stunning Force Linked: Afffliction 12 (Ranged+1, Instant Recovery-1) - *1/rank=12*
**Affliction: Fort save, causes Dazed; Prone; Incapacitaed**
Psychic Knife(16) Dynamic +2pp
-Damage 12 (Incurable, AccurateX3) Dynamic *1/rank+4=16*
Mind Reading(20) Dynamic +2pp
-Mind Reading 10 (Area Burst+2, Close-2) *2/rank=20*
Telepathy(14+6=20) Dynamic +2pp 
-Communication 2, Mental (Area+1, Selective+1, Subtle 2) *6/rank+2=14*
-Enhanced Communication 2 (Limited: Familiarity-1) *3/rank=6*

Atlantean Outfit: (Armour & Tiara set) [Removable, Noticeable] - (23pp)
Protection 7 - 7pp
Enhanced Abilities: +2 Sta +2 Dex +2 Agi - 12pp
Enhanced Saves: +5 fort/will - 10pp
Sexy armour: (Enhanced Advantage: Attractive) - 1pp


Complications: Vulnerable to Heat, Motivation- Protecting Atlantis.

COST:  22 Abilities + 24 Skills + 4 Advantages + 23 Combat + 80 Powers = 153/153
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2012)

I have changed the Distracting on Affliction to Limited Degree. The powers should still be ok that way, and I can later increase the Array's PP with Experience to improve it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2012)

Thanee said:


> I have changed the Distracting on Affliction to Limited Degree. The powers should still be ok that way, and I can later increase the Array's PP with Experience to improve it.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Very appreciated. Thank you very much!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2012)

Review[sblock=Siren]
Ondina Naiada AKA Siren - PL 10 (153 pp)

Abilities:  22pp Point total is fine, but you are weak and sickly for an Atlantean (average Str & Sta = 2)
STR    0
STA    0 (2)
DEX    2 (4)
AGI    2 (4)
FGT    2
INT    0 
AWE    1 
PRE    4

Offenses: fine
Initiative: +4 (4 agi)
Melee Attack: +2 (2 fgt)
Ranged Attack: +4 (4 dex)
Specific Attacks: 
TK Blast:+8, DC 27 Toughness, Linked Affliction DC 22
Psychic Knife: +8 Melee, DC 27 Toughness

Defenses: (23pp) math is fine
Dodge: +11 (7 base + 4 agi)
Parry: +11 (9 base + 2 fgt)
Toughness: +9 (2 sta + 7 Protection)
Fort +7 (2 sta + 5 enhanced)
Will +13 (7 base + 1 awe + 5 enhanced)

Skills: (48 ranks= 24 pp) fine
Acrobatics(+14/10), Deception(+12/8), Perception(+11/10), Persuasion(+16/12), Stealth(+12/8) 
*+5 to checks where Attractiveness Matters*

Advantages: 4 fine
Attractive, Benefit(Atlantean Royalty), Favoured Environment(Underwater), Uncanny Dodge

Powers: 
Feature: Speak with Sea Creatures - 1pp
this is actually:
Comprehend 2 (animals, speak & understand) Limit: Sea Creatures
for the same point cost.

Atlantean Container: [Racial, Innate] (8pp)
Immunity 3: High Pressure, Cold Environments, Drowning - 3pp
Super Senses 3: Sonar(Accurate Ultrasonic Hearing) - 3pp
Is the ultrasonic part accurate, or your normal hearing? Having all auditory accurate would cost two more PP
Swimming 2: 2mph(30/round) -2pp
Feature/quirk: Sense/Be Sensed by other Aquatic Telepaths - 0 pp

*Psychic Array* [descriptor: Mental] (40 point pool +8 Alternate/Dynamic = 48 pp)
Psychic Siren(31+8+1=40) [Descriptor: Sonic]
-Siren Song: Affliction 10 (Area Perception(Hearing)+1, Selective+1, Cumulative+1, Limited: Singing -1, Alternate save: Will+0, Insidious) *3/rank+1=31*
**Affliction: Will save, causes Entranced; Compelled; Controlled**
-Cleansing Song: Nullify 7 (Mental Effects, Area Perception(Hearing)+1, Selective+1, Distracting-1, Limited: Singing-1, Precise) *1/rank+1=8*
-Enhanced Traits: Advantage: Fascinate *1*
How is singing a limit?
Psychic Illusions(40) Alt Effect +1pp
-Illusion 10 (All Senses, Selective+1, Resistable by will-1, Diminished range-1): 4/rank=40
**1,000 Cubic feet**
Diminished Range is a flat cost modifier
TK Blast(38) Alt Effect +1pp
-Blast: Damage 12 (Ranged+1, Accuratex2) *Linked:Stunning Force* 2/rank+2=26+12 Linked=38*
-Stunning Force Linked: Afffliction 12 (Ranged+1, Instant Recovery-1) - *1/rank=12*
**Affliction: Fort save, causes Dazed; Prone; Incapacitaed**
Instant Recovery means they can stand up from prone reflexively the following round, right?
Psychic Knife(16) Dynamic +2pp
-Damage 12 (Incurable, AccurateX3) Dynamic *1/rank+4=16*
Mind Reading(20) Dynamic +2pp
-Mind Reading 10 (Area Burst+2, Close-2) *2/rank=20*
effect level can be halved by a successful dodge check?
Telepathy(14+6=20) Dynamic +2pp 
-Communication 2, Mental (Area+1, Selective+1, Subtle 2) *6/rank+2=14*
-Enhanced Communication 2 (Limited: Familiarity-1) *3/rank=6*
enhanced ranks will not benefit from neither the area, nor the selective modifier.

Atlantean Outfit: (Armour & Tiara set) [Removable, Noticeable] - (23pp)
I will not allow noticeable on a device.
Protection 7 - 7pp
Enhanced Abilities: +2 Sta +2 Dex +2 Agi - 12pp
Enhanced Saves: +5 fort/will - 10pp
Is the armor magical or technological to make this improvements?
Sexy armour: (Enhanced Advantage: Attractive) - 1pp


Complications: Vulnerable to Heat, Motivation- Protecting Atlantis.
I would like to add a water dependency for all Atlanteans in addition to the heat vulnerability. At your option, it can be countered by your armor.

COST:  22 Abilities + 24 Skills + 4 Advantages + 23 Combat + 80 Powers = 153/153
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2012)

Review[SBLOCK=Sorceress]*Sorceress*






Power Level 10
Power Points 150

Experience 3 (17.10.2011)
Hero Points 1

*Abilities:*
Strength 0
Stamina 0
Agility 0
Dexterity 0
Fighting 0
Intellect 6
Awareness 6
Presence 4

_Power Points: 32 PP_
fine

*Offense:*
Initiative +0

*Defense:*
Dodge 4
Parry 4
Will 12
Fortitude 8
Toughness 0 (“Energy Shield” 16)

_Power Points: 22 PP_
fine

*Skills:*
Deception +15(11)
Expertise: Magic +20(14)
Insight +15(9)
Investigation +15(9)
Perception +20(14)
Persuasion +15(11)

_Power Points: 34 PP_
fine

*Advantages:*
Attractive 2
Luck 2
Ranged Attack 8
Ritualist

_Power Points: 13 PP_
fine

*Powers:*
“Energy Shield” [Magic]
Force Field 16 - _(Power Cost: 16/2 = 8 PP)_
» Extra: Impervious [+1]
» Flaw : Increased Action (Standard) [-2]
I dislike the Increased Action flaw for sustained and continuous effects (I think the Activation flaw is more appropriate for them). Let's see if it limits you during play.

“Magic Spells” [Magic]
Array _(32 PP per Configuration)_ - _(Structure Cost: 32+8 = 40 PP)_
» Extra: Alternate Effect 8x1 [8]
------------------------------------------------------------
[SBLOCK=Configurations]“Teleport” [Magic, Space]
Teleport 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x3+2 = 32 PP)_
» Extra: Change Direction [1]
» Extra: Change Velocity [1]
» Extra: Accurate [+1]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Town Portal” [Magic, Space]
Teleport 16 - _(Power Cost: 16x2 = 32 PP)_
» Extra: Portal [+2]
» Extra: Accurate [+1]
» Flaw : Action (Standard) [-2]
» Flaw : Distracting [-1]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Glacial Spike” [Magic, Cold]
Damage 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x1+1 = 11 PP)_
» Extra: Linked [0]
» Extra: Accurate 1 [1]
» Extra: Increased Range (Ranged) [+1]
» Flaw : Distracting [-1]
Affliction 10 - _(Power Cost: 20x1+1 = 21 PP)_
» Defense: Dodge (Fortitude to remove)
» Conditions: Hindered+Vulnerable/Immobile+Defenseless
» Extra: Linked [0]
» Extra: Accurate 1 [1]
» Extra: Alternate Resistance (Dodge) [+0]
» Extra: Extra Condition [+1]
» Extra: Increased Range (Ranged) [+1]
» Flaw : Limited Degree [-1]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Frozen Orb” [Magic, Cold]
Damage 10 - _(Power Cost: 20x1 = 20 PP)_
» Extra: Linked [0]
» Extra: Area (Cone) [+1]
» Extra: Secondary Effect [+1]
» Flaw : Distracting [-1]
Affliction 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x1 = 10 PP)_
» Defense: Dodge (Fortitude to remove)
» Conditions: Hindered+Vulnerable
» Extra: Linked [0]
» Extra: Alternate Resistance (Dodge) [+0]
» Extra: Area (Cone) [+1]
» Extra: Extra Condition [+1]
» Flaw : Limited Degree [-2]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Blizzard” [Magic, Cold]
Damage 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x2+1 = 21 PP)_
» Extra: Linked [0]
» Extra: Extended Range 1 [1]
» Extra: Area (Cloud) [+1]
» Extra: Increased Range (Ranged) [+1]
» Flaw : Distracting [-1]
Affliction 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x1+1 = 11 PP)_
» Defense: Dodge (Fortitude to remove)
» Conditions: Hindered
» Extra: Linked [0]
» Extra: Extended Range 1 [1]
» Extra: Alternate Resistance (Dodge) [+0]
» Extra: Area (Cloud) [+1]
» Extra: Increased Range (Ranged) [+1]
» Flaw : Limited Degree [-2]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Chain Lightning” [Magic, Electricity]
Damage 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x3+2 = 32 PP)_
» Extra: Affects Insubstantial 2 [2]
» Extra: Area (Burst) [+1]
» Extra: Selective [+1]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Fire Bolt” [Magic, Fire]
Damage 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x3+2 = 32 PP)_
» Extra: Accurate 1 [1]
» Extra: Extended Range 1 [1]
» Extra: Increased Range (Ranged) [+1]
» Extra: Multiattack [+1]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Fire Ball” [Magic, Fire]
Damage 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x3+2 = 32 PP)_
» Extra: Extended Range 2 [2]
» Extra: Area (Burst) [+1]
» Extra: Increased Range (Ranged) [+1]
------------------------------------------------------------
“Telekinesis” [Magic, Kinetic]
Move Object 10 - _(Power Cost: 10x3+2 = 32 PP)_
» Extra: Precise [1]
» Extra: Subtle [1]
» Extra: Damaging [+1]
» Extra: Increased Range (Perception) [+1]
» Flaw : Concentration [-1][/SBLOCK]

“Magic Dress” [Magic]
Feature 2 - _(Power Cost: 2-1 = 1 PP)_
» Effect: Quick Change 2
» Flaw: Removable [-1 PP]

_Power Points: 49 PP_

*Complications:*
Recognition
usually at least two complications are required. Powerloss: needs to speak and gesture, is a common one for magic.

*Background:*
It is not known why it happened, or how, but the kid who was playing his favorite video game at that time, was quite surprised to see his avatar suddenly standing next to him in flesh and blood.
The Sorceress was similarily surprised and also heavily confused, mistaking the kid for one of the numerous enemies she would encounter on a regular basis in her video game world. He barely survived the encounter.
In her confusion, the Sorceress went on a rampage through the city with liberal use of her destructive magical powers. By the time she realized the wrongness of her actions, she was already classified as a new villain.
The arrival of the alien invadors changed all this. Now she gets the chance to redeem herself and to make up for the damage she has caused. A simple 'Sorry!' surely wouldn't have been enough.

_Power Point Summary: Abilities 32 PP + Defense 22 PP + Skills 34 PP + Advantages 13 PP + Powers 49 PP = 150 PP_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 5, 2012)

> I dislike the Increased Action flaw for sustained and continuous effects (I think the Activation flaw is more appropriate for them). Let's see if it limits you during play.




Yeah, that disadvantage is a little hard to adjudicate; though there are a number of power effects that start out that way (standard action / sustained) in the book already. The biggest disadvantage is, that if the power has to be dropped (stunned or dispelled or something like that), it costs most of a round to get it back up (so, no attacking for that round, and one round with Toughness 0 could hurt quite a bit, too).

If you have a better idea for a -1/rank Flaw, I'm all ears. I could easily drop Impervious (which is mostly there to balance the Flaw a bit). But the only one that I found that could be applied within reason would be Check Required (and that Flaw as a whole seems rather silly, considering how easy those checks are; it is basically just a 5% chance for failure).

Other than that, I could also lower the skill ranks enough to get the 8 PP necessary to remove both Extra and Flaw from the Force Field.


And I added Power Loss. I kinda missed that second list there (and was actually looking for something like that, which was a Drawback on her powers before).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2012)

Thanee, you could get rid of the impervious extra, take the activation (standard) flaw and reduce your skill by 6 PP...

I also don't see the device dress and the luck advantage as strictly necessary for your character concept.


----------



## Thanee (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, those are more nice-to-haves.

I will think about this and see what I like the best. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2012)

Alright here goes.


Walking Dad said:


> Abilities:  22pp Point total is fine, but you are weak and sickly for an Atlantean (average Str & Sta = 2)



Didn't know that, was assuming human stats.  Well she's half-human, and I just quite plainly cant afford it.



> Feature: Speak with Sea Creatures - 1pp
> this is actually:
> Comprehend 2 (animals, speak & understand) Limit: Sea Creatures
> for the same point cost.



That's how i originally had it, I swapped to the feature b/c it still made sense, cost the same, and seemed simpler.  I'll swap it back.



> Super Senses 3: Sonar(Accurate Ultrasonic Hearing) - 3pp
> Is the ultrasonic part accurate, or your normal hearing? Having all auditory accurate would cost two more PP



Just the Ultra-hearing, it's an accurate ultrahearing sense seperate from her normal hearing.



> How is singing a limit?



It's actually one of the suggested limits on page 148. "Only while singing loudly", I just didn't write down the loudly part b/c it sounds weird when you're talking about a siren's song.  Mechanically it's going to be just as  noticable, just thematically it's not someone shouting out, but crooning.  It's actually MORE limiting than, say "requires incantations" which is a common limiter for magic - that just requires you to be able to speak, this requires more.



> Psychic Illusions(40) Alt Effect +1pp
> -Illusion 10 (All Senses, Selective+1, Resistable by will-1, Diminished range-1): 4/rank=40
> **1,000 Cubic feet**
> Diminished Range is a flat cost modifier



Had to search several times to find the problem here, you're going off the Diminished range flaw near the back of the powers section, which is flat -1p per rank, wheras I was just going off the example Range flaw used int he Illusion entry which says -1 cost per rank.  I assumed specific rules over-ruled general ones, as is the usual case with RPGs.  
Which is correct?



> TK Blast(38) Alt Effect +1pp
> -Blast: Damage 12 (Ranged+1, Accuratex2) *Linked:Stunning Force* 2/rank+2=26+12 Linked=38*
> -Stunning Force Linked: Afffliction 12 (Ranged+1, Instant Recovery-1) - *1/rank=12*
> **Affliction: Fort save, causes Dazed; Prone; Incapacitaed**
> Instant Recovery means they can stand up from prone reflexively the following round, right?



It means they don't need to make a check to recover, I would assume (Considering it's the whole reason I took the ability) that they would still have to spend the required action to stand up.  Otherwise I'll have to look into another way of doing it.



> Mind Reading(20) Dynamic +2pp
> -Mind Reading 10 (Area Burst+2, Close-2) *2/rank=20*
> effect level can be halved by a successful dodge check?



Unfortunately, this is the closest I could come to what I want the power to do.. I wanted her to be able to scan surface thoughts in an area rather than having to focus on people one at a time, and this is the only way I could think of to do it. Any suggestions?



> Telepathy(14+6=20) Dynamic +2pp
> -Communication 2, Mental (Area+1, Selective+1, Subtle 2) *6/rank+2=14*
> -Enhanced Communication 2 (Limited: Familiarity-1) *3/rank=6*
> enhanced ranks will not benefit from neither the area, nor the selective modifier.



Hmm, I'll add Area to the Enhanced and leave out the selective since it's already limited to people I'm familiar with.  Basically it's her psychic equivalent of Shouting - Everyone she's familiar with in range(Which is the whole planet) will hear it, I guess.



> Atlantean Outfit: (Armour & Tiara set) [Removable, Noticeable] - (23pp)
> I will not allow noticeable on a device.



Actually they don't have 'devices' in 3e, Removable is a flaw that can be applied to any power to show that there are ways to remove said power from someones use, Such as some sort of device or a known ritual that can remove the persons powers.  I took noticeable to indicate that it was obvious that her armour isn't just for show.  Without noticable, nobody would know that her outfit is any different from any other super-hero costume, and thus have no reason to take it away from her.  



> Protection 7 - 7pp
> Enhanced Abilities: +2 Sta +2 Dex +2 Agi - 12pp
> Enhanced Saves: +5 fort/will - 10pp
> Is the armor magical or technological to make this improvements?



It's psychically charged, and as per Noticeable above, obviously so.



> Complications: Vulnerable to Heat, Motivation- Protecting Atlantis.
> I would like to add a water dependency for all Atlanteans in addition to the heat vulnerability. At your option, it can be countered by your armor.



How dependant?  and what would it cost to overcome?
---

So I've been thinking about this since I started the character, and it's a lot of work, tweaking and shunting things to try and make her work.. I've been seriously tempted a few times to just propose my TK Dude that I had originally been planning.  I think we talked about that a while ago though, and you said you'd prefer me to keep Siren, so I don't know if I should abandon her at this stage.

I'm probably going to have to drop some of her fluff stuff though, to fix some of the other problems..
Benefit(Atlantean Royalty), Favoured Environment(Underwater), Speak with Sea Creatures - that's 3 points that exist 99% for fluff, and then there's the atlantean container which is 8p for the same reason but I can't drop b/c it's what she IS, and all of this when I'm tweaking and fudging, and putting stats and protection and saves into a removable device so I can afford to have about half the skill points I want, doing away with most of my advantages b/c I cant afford them, and loading every single one of my psychic powers into a single array.

gah..   Anyways, off to work now.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 6, 2012)

Might I suggest the intensive use of flaws? Like adding more time for switching array powers, from minor to move or whatever?


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Had to search several times to find the problem here, you're going off the Diminished range flaw near the back of the powers section, which is flat -1p per rank, wheras I was just going off the example Range flaw used int he Illusion entry which says -1 cost per rank.  I assumed specific rules over-ruled general ones, as is the usual case with RPGs.
> Which is correct?




Both!

The -1/Rank Flaw reduced the Perception Range to Ranged (i.e. needs to make Attack rolls to hit any target with that power, modified by distance); another application would make it Close.

The -1 flat reduces the actual distances of a Ranged power.



> It means they don't need to make a check to recover, I would assume (Considering it's the whole reason I took the ability) that they would still have to spend the required action to stand up.




That really seems a bit weird, but with Instant Recovery, the prone condition would be removed automatically after one round, essentially allowing them to stand back up for free, since they are no longer prone.



> Unfortunately, this is the closest I could come to what I want the power to do.. I wanted her to be able to scan surface thoughts in an area rather than having to focus on people one at a time, and this is the only way I could think of to do it. Any suggestions?




Maybe Alternate Resistance can make it Will instead of Dodge?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2012)

Thanee said:


> Both!
> 
> The -1/Rank Flaw reduced the Perception Range to Ranged (i.e. needs to make Attack rolls to hit any target with that power, modified by distance); another application would make it Close.



 So I need to roll an attack roll to hit with an illusion? Not sure how that works.. would it be each person who can see the illusion?  Or attack the thing i'm trying to change with the illusion?

Blah, I'll just find a different flaw.



> That really seems a bit weird, but with Instant Recovery, the prone condition would be removed automatically after one round, essentially allowing them to stand back up for free, since they are no longer prone.



  So it essentially does exactly nothing?  I knock them down and on their turn they get to stand up for free...
Guess i got another one to change.




> Maybe Alternate Resistance can make it Will instead of Dodge?



That way makes a little more sense, then it would be: 
A: Make a dc 20 will save.  
B1: if you fail, make another DC 20 will save.  If you fail this save, your mind is read.
B2: If you suceed, make a DC 15 will save.  If you fail this save, your mind is read.

Doing some quick math here...
+10 Will = 68.75% chance of saving.
+7 Will  = 50% chance of saving.
+4 Will  = 31.25% chance of saving.
Basically 50/50 at +7 will, for every one different the odds change by 6.25%
Not too bad i guess.. it means she can use it to scan low-lvl minds/crowds, which is what i wanted it for, but anybody with a decent will save is going to resist easily.


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2012)

Jemal said:


> So I need to roll an attack roll to hit with an illusion? Not sure how that works.. would it be each person who can see the illusion?  Or attack the thing i'm trying to change with the illusion?




Yeah, it doesn't really fit well... I guess that is why that Flaw listed under Illusion specifically has some text about GM discretion. 



> So it essentially does exactly nothing?  I knock them down and on their turn they get to stand up for free...




It is not nothing, they are prone for one round (if they fail the initial save by enough), which offers other characters a chance to exploit that temporary weakness, and they are prone for their next action phase.

Granted, that doesn't sound like much, but it is not nothing. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2012)

just re-read affliction, I thought they got the check at the begining of the round, but you're right, it's the end, which works fine.


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2012)

Alright, next take.  Fixed what I could, still waiting on DM responses. [sblock=Siren]
Ondina Naiada AKA Siren - PL 10 (153 pp)

Abilities:  22pp
STR	0
STA	0 (2)
DEX	2 (4)
AGI	2 (4)
FGT	2
INT	0 
AWE	1 
PRE	4

Offenses: 
Initiative: +4 (4 agi)
Melee Attack: +2 (2 fgt)
Ranged Attack: +4 (4 dex)
Specific Attacks: 
TK Blast:+8, DC 27 Toughness, Linked Affliction DC 22
Psychic Knife: +8 Melee, DC 27 Toughness

Defenses: (23pp)
Dodge: +11 (7 base + 4 agi)
Parry: +11 (9 base + 2 fgt)
Toughness: +9 (2 sta + 7 Protection)
Fort +7 (2 sta + 5 enhanced)
Will +13 (7 base + 1 awe + 5 enhanced)

Skills: (48 ranks= 24 pp)
Acrobatics(+14/10), Deception(+12/8), Perception(+11/10), Persuasion(+16/12), Stealth(+12/8) 
*+5 to checks where Attractiveness Matters*

Advantages: 4
Attractive, Benefit(Atlantean Royalty), Favoured Environment(Underwater), Uncanny Dodge

Powers: 
Comprehend 2: (animals, speak & understand) Limit: Sea Creature - 1pp

Atlantean Container: [Racial, Innate] (8pp)
Immunity 3: High Pressure, Cold Environments, Drowning - 3pp
Super Senses 3: Sonar(Accurate Ultrasonic Hearing) - 3pp
Swimming 2: 2mph(30/round) -2pp
Feature/quirk: Sense/Be Sensed by other Aquatic Telepaths - 0 pp

Psychic Array [Descriptor: Mental] (40 point pool +8 Alternate/Dynamic = 48 pp)
Psychic Siren(31+8+1=40) [Descriptor: Sonic]
-Siren Song: Affliction 10 (Area Perception(Hearing)+1, Selective+1, Cumulative+1, Limited: Singing -1, Alternate save: Will+0, Insidious) *3/rank+1=31*
**Affliction: Will save, causes Entranced; Compelled; Controlled**
-Cleansing Song: Nullify 7 (Mental Effects, Area Perception(Hearing)+1, Selective+1, Distracting-1, Limited: Singing-1, Precise) *1/rank+1=8*
-Enhanced Traits: Advantage: Fascinate *1*
Psychic Illusions(40) Alt Effect +1pp
-Illusion 10 (All Senses, Selective+1, Resistable by will-1, Concentration-1): 4/rank=40
**1,000 Cubic feet**
TK Blast(38) Alt Effect +1pp
-Blast: Damage 12 (Ranged+1, Accuratex2) *Linked:Stunning Force* 2/rank+2=26+12 Linked=38*
-Stunning Force Linked: Afffliction 12 (Ranged+1, Instant Recovery-1) - *1/rank=12*
**Affliction: Fort save, causes Dazed; Prone; Incapacitaed**
Psychic Knife(16) Dynamic +2pp
-Damage 12 (Incurable, AccurateX3) Dynamic *1/rank+4=16*
Mind Reading (20) Dynamic +2pp
-Mind Reading 10 (Alternate Save[Dodge=Will]+0, Area Burst+2, Close-2) *2/rank=20*
Telepathy(13+7=20) Dynamic +2pp 
-Communication 2, Mental (Area+1, Selective+1, Subtle 1) *6/rank+1=13*
-Enhanced Communication 2 (Area+1, Limited: Familiarity-1, Move Activation) *4/rank-1=7*

Atlantean Outfit: (Psychic Armour & Tiara set) [Removable, Noticeable] - (23pp)
Protection 7 - 7pp
Enhanced Abilities: +2 Sta +2 Dex +2 Agi - 12pp
Enhanced Saves: +5 fort/will - 10pp
Sexy armour: (Enhanced Advantage: Attractive) - 1pp


Complications: Vulnerable to Heat, Motivation- Protecting Atlantis.

COST:  22 Abilities + 24 Skills + 4 Advantages + 23 Combat + 80 Powers = 153/153[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2012)

The Sorceress has been updated (above).

Changed the Flaw to Activation, removed 10 skill ranks, the Luck 2 advantage, and added Improved Initiative 1.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2012)

I have also been thinking what to do with my experience points, and one thing that came to mind is a device (a magic belt) offering the Regeneration power.

Belt of Regeneration 3 PP
- Regeneration 5
- Removable 1
- Noticeable 1

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2012)

Review 2:
[sblock=Siren]
Ondina Naiada AKA Siren - PL 10 (153 pp)

Abilities:  22pp
STR    0
STA    0 (2)
DEX    2 (4)
AGI    2 (4)
FGT    2
INT    0 
AWE    1 
PRE    4
fine, I also forgot your hybrid background. Hybrids have only normal human abilities, so your Str & Sta are just average 


Offenses: 
Initiative: +4 (4 agi)
Melee Attack: +2 (2 fgt)
Ranged Attack: +4 (4 dex)
Specific Attacks: 
TK Blast:+8, DC 27 Toughness, Linked Affliction DC 22
Psychic Knife: +8 Melee, DC 27 Toughness
fine

Defenses: (23pp) 
Dodge: +11 (7 base + 4 agi)
Parry: +11 (9 base + 2 fgt)
Toughness: +9 (2 sta + 7 Protection)
Fort +7 (2 sta + 5 enhanced)
Will +13 (7 base + 1 awe + 5 enhanced)
fine

Skills: (48 ranks= 24 pp)
Acrobatics(+14/10), Deception(+12/8), Perception(+11/10), Persuasion(+16/12), Stealth(+12/8) 
*+5 to checks where Attractiveness Matters*
fine

Advantages: 4
Attractive, Benefit(Atlantean Royalty), Favoured Environment(Underwater), Uncanny Dodge
fine, but I just wanted to inform you that being aquatic isn't a dominant trait. Half of the hybrids don't favor the water and are not aquatic

Powers: 
Comprehend 2: (animals, speak & understand) Limit: Sea Creature - 1pp
fine, but not needed, see advantages

Atlantean Container: [Racial, Innate] (8pp)
Immunity 3: High Pressure, Cold Environments, Drowning - 3pp
Super Senses 3: Sonar(Accurate Ultrasonic Hearing) - 3pp
(note that you can only accurately pinpoint Ultrasonic sounds, not sound perceivable by normal humans. Also, aquatic heroes (and the NPC Atlanteans) will have low-light vision, not sonar)
Swimming 2: 2mph(30/round) -2pp
fine, but not needed, see advantages
Feature/quirk: Sense/Be Sensed by other Aquatic Telepaths - 0 pp
please add "and their descendants" after "Telepaths"

Psychic Array [Descriptor: Mental] (40 point pool +8 Alternate/Dynamic = 48 pp)
Psychic Siren(31+8+1=40) [Descriptor: Sonic]
-Siren Song: Affliction 10 (Area Perception(Hearing)+1, Selective+1, Cumulative+1, Limited: Singing -1, Alternate save: Will+0, Insidious) *3/rank+1=31*
**Affliction: Will save, causes Entranced; Compelled; Controlled**
-Cleansing Song: Nullify 7 (Mental Effects, Area Perception(Hearing)+1, Selective+1, Distracting-1, Limited: Singing-1, Precise) *1/rank+1=8*
-Enhanced Traits: Advantage: Fascinate *1*
Psychic Illusions(40) Alt Effect +1pp
we will see if singing is limiting you in such a way that you can use the power only half the time... if not, I may require a different flaw (distracting would make sense) If this is the case, we may keep it as a complication
-Illusion 10 (All Senses, Selective+1, Resistable by will-1, Concentration-1): 4/rank=40
**1,000 Cubic feet**
TK Blast(38) Alt Effect +1pp
-Blast: Damage 12 (Ranged+1, Accuratex2) *Linked:Stunning Force* 2/rank+2=26+12 Linked=38*
-Stunning Force Linked: Afffliction 12 (Ranged+1, Instant Recovery-1) - *1/rank=12*
**Affliction: Fort save, causes Dazed; Prone; Incapacitaed**
limited degree would make sense, as one round incapacitated isn't that powerful. Also note that the degrees don't stack (enemies who fail by two degrees are Prone, but not Dazed) 
Psychic Knife(16) Dynamic +2pp
-Damage 12 (Incurable, AccurateX3) Dynamic *1/rank+4=16*
you may change the resistance to will as a +0 mod, if you want
Mind Reading (20) Dynamic +2pp
-Mind Reading 10 (Alternate Save[Dodge=Will]+0, Area Burst+2, Close-2) *2/rank=20*
Telepathy(13+7=20) Dynamic +2pp 
-Communication 2, Mental (Area+1, Selective+1, Subtle 1) *6/rank+1=13*
-Enhanced Communication 2 (Area+1, Limited: Familiarity-1, Move Activation) *4/rank-1=7*
all fine, but can you please specify "Familiarity" for this power?

Atlantean Outfit: (Psychic Armour & Tiara set) [Removable, Noticeable] - (23pp)
Protection 7 - 7pp
Enhanced Abilities: +2 Sta +2 Dex +2 Agi - 12pp
Enhanced Saves: +5 fort/will - 10pp
Sexy armour: (Enhanced Advantage: Attractive) - 1pp
still not buying noticeable for this. The sample battlesuit characters in all published material haven't the flaw. Nor saw I any other device with it.


Complications: Vulnerable to Heat, Motivation- Protecting Atlantis.
heat vulnerability is fine, but not required. Below complication is required, if you take the aquatic package:
Weakness: Atlanteans dehydrate when away from water for an extended time, becoming impaired, disabled, and finally incapacitated before their condition becomes dying. Immersion in water immediately removes all  cumulated conditions.

COST:  22 Abilities + 24 Skills + 4 Advantages + 23 Combat + 80 Powers = 153/153[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2012)

Thanee said:


> I have also been thinking what to do with my experience points, and one thing that came to mind is a device (a magic belt) offering the Regeneration power.
> 
> Belt of Regeneration 3 PP
> - Regeneration 5
> ...



Sorry, I don't like heavy toughness shifted characters who have also regeneration... if it starts looking overpowered, I may require you to change the power / loose the belt.

BTW, I will not allow noticeable in addition to removable. I never saw it in combination and even the battlesuits of the sample characters are not "noticeable".


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2012)

Ok, then I will think of something else to spend those points on. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Review 2:



I gathered these together from around the other areas:


> Favoured Environment(Underwater),
> Comprehend 2: (animals, speak & understand) Limit: Sea Creature - 1pp
> Swimming 2: 2mph(30/round) -2pp
> fine, but I just wanted to inform you that being aquatic isn't a dominant trait. Half of the hybrids don't favor the water and are not aquatic



Yeah I'm not sure if I want to drop them.  I might have another idea though..



> Super Senses 3: Sonar(Accurate Ultrasonic Hearing) - 3pp
> (note that you can only accurately pinpoint Ultrasonic sounds, not sound perceivable by normal humans. Also, aquatic heroes (and the NPC Atlanteans) will have low-light vision, not sonar)



K



> Feature/quirk: Sense/Be Sensed by other Aquatic Telepaths - 0 pp
> please add "and their descendants" after "Telepaths"



K



> -Stunning Force Linked: Afffliction 12 (Ranged+1, Instant Recovery-1) - *1/rank=12*
> **Affliction: Fort save, causes Dazed; Prone; Incapacitaed**
> limited degree would make sense, as one round incapacitated isn't that powerful. Also note that the degrees don't stack (enemies who fail by two degrees are Prone, but not Dazed)



 I suppose you're right, a round incapacitaded is about the same a as round stunned.



> Psychic Knife(16) Dynamic +2pp
> -Damage 12 (Incurable, AccurateX3) Dynamic *1/rank+4=16*
> you may change the resistance to will as a +0 mod, if you want



No way, after the last Will-save damage effect I realized the futility of such an action.  B/c the penalties for failed saves don't stack, If everybody's not attacking the same save, someones essentially wasting their action.



> Telepathy(13+7=20) Dynamic +2pp
> -Communication 2, Mental (Area+1, Selective+1, Subtle 1) *6/rank+1=13*
> -Enhanced Communication 2 (Area+1, Limited: Familiarity-1, Move Activation) *4/rank-1=7*
> all fine, but can you please specify "Familiarity" for this power?



 Not well.. I was kinda gonna leave it mostly to you as to who she's 'familiar' with.. people she knows, basically.. other PCs, maybe the Doc and a few atlanteans.. it was specifically supposed to be open so you and I could decide who fits.



> Atlantean Outfit: (Psychic Armour & Tiara set) [Removable, Noticeable] - (23pp)
> Protection 7 - 7pp
> Enhanced Abilities: +2 Sta +2 Dex +2 Agi - 12pp
> Enhanced Saves: +5 fort/will - 10pp
> ...



 Alright I'll remove noticeable and try to figure out the point dif.



> Complications: Vulnerable to Heat, Motivation- Protecting Atlantis.
> heat vulnerability is fine, but not required. Below complication is required, if you take the aquatic package:
> Weakness: Atlanteans dehydrate when away from water for an extended time, becoming impaired, disabled, and finally incapacitated before their condition becomes dying. Immersion in water immediately removes all  cumulated conditions.




I assume the 'aquatic package' was the things you said weren't necessary? (Swimming, favoured environment, speak to sea creatures).
Also, if she does take it, would the armor have to have spend a point on a feature to negate the complication or would that just be part of the complication?

I've been pondering adding the 'aquatic' stuff to Siren's armour.. she was born atlantean but didn't get along as well in the water as they hoped, so her mother had the armour and tiara made for her to help with her 'disabilities'.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 9, 2012)

Everything but the last point seems to be clear:



Jemal said:


> ...
> 
> I assume the 'aquatic package' was the things you said weren't necessary? (Swimming, favoured environment, speak to sea creatures).
> Also, if she does take it, would the armor have to have spend a point on a feature to negate the complication or would that just be part of the complication?
> ...



Yes, you are right about the things in the aquatic package. It also usually includes low-light vision, but not super hearing.
No, the armor can negate the complication at no additional cost. The complication is just not triggered and you are not rewarded a HP.

Aquatic stuff as part of the armor makes certainly sense. Go for it if you want.


----------



## Jemal (May 11, 2012)

k did a last bit of rearanging what we talked about, and reworked her Psychic blades into a primary power of the pool.
Note: I understand Sonar isn't a 'common' atlantean trait, I'm keeping it b/c it fits with her psychic/singing powers, and she's not exactly 'common'.  
I also added the lowlight vision to her suits granted aquatic traits.
[sblock=Siren3.0]

Ondina Naiada AKA Siren - PL 10 (153 pp)

Abilities:  22pp
STR	0
STA	0 (2)
DEX	2 (4)
AGI	2 (4)
FGT	2
INT	0 
AWE	1 
PRE	4

Offenses: 
Initiative: +4 (4 agi)
Melee Attack: +2 (2 fgt)
Ranged Attack: +4 (4 dex)
Specific Attacks: 
TK Blast:+8, DC 27 Toughness, Linked Affliction DC 22
Psychic Knife: +8 Melee, DC 27 Toughness

Defenses: (23pp)
Dodge: +11 (7 base + 4 agi)
Parry: +11 (9 base + 2 fgt)
Toughness: +9 (2 sta + 7 Protection)
Fort +7 (2 sta + 5 enhanced)
Will +13 (7 base + 1 awe + 5 enhanced)

Skills: (48 ranks= 24 pp)
Acrobatics(+14/10), Deception(+12/8), Perception(+11/10), Persuasion(+16/12), Stealth(+12/8) 
*+5 to checks where Attractiveness Matters*

Advantages: 3
Attractive, Benefit(Atlantean Royalty), Uncanny Dodge

Powers: 
Atlantean Hybrid Container: [Racial, Innate] (6pp)
Immunity 3: High Pressure, Cold Environments, Drowning - 3pp
Super Senses 3: Sonar(Accurate Ultrasonic Hearing) - 3pp
Feature/quirk: Sense/Be Sensed by other Aquatic Telepaths & Descendants - 0 pp

Psychic Array [Descriptor: Mental] (40 point pool +7 Alternate/Dynamic = 47 pp)
Psychic Siren(31+8+1=40) [Descriptor: Sonic]
-Siren Song: Affliction 10 (Area Perception(Hearing)+1, Selective+1, Cumulative+1, Limited: Singing -1, Alternate save: Will+0, Insidious) *3/rank+1=31*
**Affliction: Will save, causes Entranced; Compelled; Controlled**
-Cleansing Song: Nullify 7 (Mental Effects, Area Perception(Hearing)+1, Selective+1, Distracting-1, Limited: Singing-1, Precise) *1/rank+1=8*
-Enhanced Traits: Advantage: Fascinate *1*
Psychic Illusions(40) Alt Effect +1pp
-Illusion 10 (All Senses, Selective+1, Resistable by will-1, Concentration-1): 4/rank=40
**1,000 Cubic feet**
Psychic Blades(40) Alt Effect +1pp
-Damage 12 (Multi-attack+1, AccurateX3, Incurable, Penetrating 12) Dynamic *2/rank+16=40*
TK Blast(38) Alt Effect +1pp
-Blast: Damage 12 (Ranged+1, Accuratex2, Homing, Indirect 4, Power Attack) *Linked:Stunning Force* 2/rank+8=32+6 Linked=38*
-Stunning Force Linked: Afffliction 12 (Ranged+1, Instant Recovery-1, Limited Degree-1) - *1/2 ranks+=6*
**Affliction: Fort save, causes Dazed; Prone**
Mind Reading (20) Dynamic +2pp
-Mind Reading 10 (Alternate Save[Dodge=Will]+0, Area Burst+2, Close-2) *2/rank=20*
Telepathy(13+7=20) Dynamic +2pp 
-Communication 2, Mental (Area+1, Selective+1, Subtle 1) *6/rank+1=13*
-Enhanced Communication 2 (Area+1, Limited: Familiarity-1, Move Activation) *4/rank-1=7*

Atlantean Outfit: (Psychic Armour & Tiara set) [Removable] - (28pp)
Protection 7 - 7pp
Enhanced Abilities: +2 Sta +2 Dex +2 Agi - 12pp
Enhanced Saves: +5 fort/will - 10pp
Sexy armour: (Enhanced Advantage: Attractive) - 1pp
Aquatic Package: Favoured Environment(Underwater), Comprehend 2: (animals, speak & understand) Limit: Sea Creatures, Swimming 2: 2mph(30/round), low light vision - 5pp


Complications: Vulnerability: Heat, Motivation: Protecting Atlantis, Weakness: Dehydration(While not in armour or water)

COST:  22 Abilities + 24 Skills + 3 Advantages + 23 Combat + 81 Powers = 153/153
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 11, 2012)

BTW, should we replace our character sheets in the RG, or do you want to start a new one for the 3rd Ed. characters?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (May 11, 2012)

Here is the new RG:

"Necessary Evil" M&M 3e - RG

Jemal, I will review your "new" Siren soon.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 11, 2012)

review 3.0
[sblock=Siren3.0]

Ondina Naiada AKA Siren - PL 10 (153 pp)

Abilities:  22pp
STR    0
STA    0 (2)
DEX    2 (4)
AGI    2 (4)
FGT    2
INT    0 
AWE    1 
PRE    4 fine

Offenses: 
Initiative: +4 (4 agi)
Melee Attack: +2 (2 fgt)
Ranged Attack: +4 (4 dex) fine
Specific Attacks: 
TK Blast:+8, DC 27 Toughness, Linked Affliction DC 22
Psychic Knife: +8 Melee, DC 27 Toughness

Defenses: (23pp)
Dodge: +11 (7 base + 4 agi)
Parry: +11 (9 base + 2 fgt)
Toughness: +9 (2 sta + 7 Protection)
Fort +7 (2 sta + 5 enhanced)
Will +13 (7 base + 1 awe + 5 enhanced) fine

Skills: (48 ranks= 24 pp)
Acrobatics(+14/10), Deception(+12/8), Perception(+11/10), Persuasion(+16/12), Stealth(+12/8) 
*+5 to checks where Attractiveness Matters* fine

Advantages: 3
Attractive, Benefit(Atlantean Royalty), Uncanny Dodge fine

Powers: 
Atlantean Hybrid Container: [Racial, Innate] (6pp)
Immunity 3: High Pressure, Cold Environments, Drowning - 3pp
Super Senses 3: Sonar(Accurate Ultrasonic Hearing) - 3pp
Feature/quirk: Sense/Be Sensed by other Aquatic Telepaths & Descendants - 0 pp
I'm still not sure, why you want the Ultrasonic part being accurate. What is your intended difference to be this part accurate, instead of normal sounds?

Psychic Array [Descriptor: Mental] (40 point pool +7 Alternate/Dynamic = 47 pp)

Psychic Siren(31+8+1=40) [Descriptor: Sonic]
-Siren Song: Affliction 10 (Area Perception(Hearing)+1, Selective+1, Cumulative+1, Limited: Singing -1, Alternate save: Will+0, Insidious) *3/rank+1=31*
**Affliction: Will save, causes Entranced; Compelled; Controlled**
-Cleansing Song: Nullify 7 (Mental Effects, Area Perception(Hearing)+1, Selective+1, Distracting-1, Limited: Singing-1, Precise) *1/rank+1=8*
Precise only makes sense in combination with the Simultaneous extra. Also, mental is the most common descriptor of the powers of the main antagonists species. Some may have developed anti-counter measures.
-Enhanced Traits: Advantage: Fascinate *1*

Psychic Illusions(40) Alt Effect +1pp
-Illusion 10 (All Senses, Selective+1, Resistable by will-1, Concentration-1): 4/rank=40
**1,000 Cubic feet** fine

Psychic Blades(40) Alt Effect +1pp
-Damage 12 (Multi-attack+1, AccurateX3, Incurable, Penetrating 12) Dynamic *2/rank+16=40* 
is this dynamic or not?

TK Blast(38) Alt Effect +1pp
-Blast: Damage 12 (Ranged+1, Accuratex2, Homing, Indirect 4, Power Attack) *Linked:Stunning Force* 2/rank+8=32+6 Linked=38*
-Stunning Force Linked: Afffliction 12 (Ranged+1, Instant Recovery-1, Limited Degree-1) - *1/2 ranks+=6*
**Affliction: Fort save, causes Dazed; Prone**
You need to get Accuratex2, Homing, Indirect 4, Power Attack for both effects to apply for both effects.

Mind Reading (20) Dynamic +2pp
-Mind Reading 10 (Alternate Save[Dodge=Will]+0, Area Burst+2, Close-2) *2/rank=20* fine

Telepathy(13+7=20) Dynamic +2pp 
-Communication 2, Mental (Area+1, Selective+1, Subtle 1) *6/rank+1=13*
-Enhanced Communication 2 (Area+1, Limited: Familiarity-1, Move Activation) *4/rank-1=7* fine

Atlantean Outfit: (Psychic Armour & Tiara set) [Removable] - (28pp)
Protection 7 - 7pp
Enhanced Abilities: +2 Sta +2 Dex +2 Agi - 12pp
Enhanced Saves: +5 fort/will - 10pp
Sexy armour: (Enhanced Advantage: Attractive) - 1pp
Aquatic Package: Favoured Environment(Underwater), Comprehend 2: (animals, speak & understand) Limit: Sea Creatures, Swimming 2: 2mph(30/round), low light vision - 5pp fine


Complications: Vulnerability: Heat, Motivation: Protecting Atlantis, Weakness: Dehydration(While not in armour or water) fine

COST:  22 Abilities + 24 Skills + 3 Advantages + 23 Combat + 81 Powers = 153/153 fine
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Super Senses 3: Sonar(Accurate Ultrasonic Hearing) - 3pp
> Feature/quirk: Sense/Be Sensed by other Aquatic Telepaths & Descendants - 0 pp
> I'm still not sure, why you want the Ultrasonic part being accurate. What is your intended difference to be this part accurate, instead of normal sounds?



B/c that's how sonar works, and I wanted her to have sonar.  Think bats/dolphins. Ping.. there's something there, even though i can't see it.. ping..



> -Cleansing Song: Nullify 7 (Mental Effects, Area Perception(Hearing)+1, Selective+1, Distracting-1, Limited: Singing-1, Precise) *1/rank+1=8*
> Precise only makes sense in combination with the Simultaneous extra. Also, mental is the most common descriptor of the powers of the main antagonists species. Some may have developed anti-counter measures.



i'll drop the precise and add an extra rank.   I dont see this ability working very often anyways, considering it's opposed and not maxed.



> Psychic Blades(40) Alt Effect +1pp
> -Damage 12 (Multi-attack+1, AccurateX3, Incurable, Penetrating 12) Dynamic *2/rank+16=40*
> is this dynamic or not?



No.



> TK Blast(38) Alt Effect +1pp
> -Blast: Damage 12 (Ranged+1, Accuratex2, Homing, Indirect 4, Power Attack) *Linked:Stunning Force* 2/rank+8=32+6 Linked=38*
> -Stunning Force Linked: Afffliction 12 (Ranged+1, Instant Recovery-1, Limited Degree-1) - *1/2 ranks+=6*
> **Affliction: Fort save, causes Dazed; Prone**
> You need to get Accuratex2, Homing, Indirect 4, Power Attack for both effects to apply for both effects.




Gotta go to work asap but I wanted to talk about this, will post about it later.


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2012)

> TK Blast(38) Alt Effect +1pp
> -Blast: Damage 12 (Ranged+1, Accuratex2, Homing, Indirect 4, Power Attack) *Linked:Stunning Force* 2/rank+8=32+6 Linked=38*
> -Stunning Force Linked: Afffliction 12 (Ranged+1, Instant Recovery-1, Limited Degree-1) - *1/2 ranks+=6*
> **Affliction: Fort save, causes Dazed; Prone**
> You need to get Accuratex2, Homing, Indirect 4, Power Attack for both effects to apply for both effects.




OK, so here's my take: 
Power attack's only functioning on the blast damage, has nothing to do with the stun.  Ordinarily I'd have taken power attack as a normal advantage, but I wanted to represent that she can put more oomf into this single attack. 
Accurate/Homing should only be needed for the blast, b/c it's only one attack roll.  Linked effects don't require you to spend more points to up your attack roll for the linked effect which doesn't make an attack roll.

Not sure whats up with Indirect, Direction doesn't seem to affect the affliction at all.. besides, it's just there for fun b/c i had a couple 'extra points' (B/c the power limit was 40).  If it's a big deal I'll just drop it.


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2012)

Um, Every time I try to go into the new RG, I get a MALWARE DETECTED warning from google chrome that the thread 


> contains content from pgwebdesign.net, a site known to distribute malware. Your computer might catch a virus if you visit this site.


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2012)

Maybe that is in some of the advertisements littering this place?

It is highly doubtful, that it has anything to do with the RG thread.

Might be better to post that in Meta or PM Morrus about it.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (May 13, 2012)

It has, this is the link to the picture  @Voda Vosa  posted:

[noscript]http://pgwebdesign.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Ares-greek-god-war-character-design.jpg[/noscript]

Please remove the link/picture or load it up on another site!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 13, 2012)

Jemal said:


> B/c that's how sonar works, and I wanted her to have sonar.  Think bats/dolphins. Ping.. there's something there, even though i can't see it.. ping..



But this is not the sense you buy... you character isn't emitting high frequenzy sounds that are reflected by his surroundings. You bought accurately pinpointing the source of ultrasonic sounds.



> i'll drop the precise and add an extra rank.   I dont see this ability working very often anyways, considering it's opposed and not maxed.



That is fine.



> No.



Then please remove the "dynamic" in the line.



> OK, so here's my take:
> Power attack's only functioning on the blast damage, has nothing to do  with the stun.  Ordinarily I'd have taken power attack as a normal  advantage, but I wanted to represent that she can put more oomf into  this single attack.
> Accurate/Homing should only be needed for the blast, b/c it's only one  attack roll.  Linked effects don't require you to spend more points to  up your attack roll for the linked effect which doesn't make an attack  roll.
> 
> Not sure whats up with Indirect, Direction doesn't seem to affect the  affliction at all.. besides, it's just there for fun b/c i had a couple  'extra points' (B/c the power limit was 40).  If it's a big deal I'll  just drop it.



My take is different... it isn't a side effect occurring with the hit, but a separate effect/power that has to be affecting the same target, but has to be used together with the same action.. It is only one attack roll, but that is why the two linked powers should have the same bonus and chance to hit. You don't gain accurate homing etc for free by linking powers.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2012)

Sorry, didn't know. New pic added.


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> But this is not the sense you buy... you character isn't emitting high frequenzy sounds that are reflected by his surroundings. You bought accurately pinpointing the source of ultrasonic sounds.



That's how 'sonar' was written 2e so I just took the same powers in 3e.



> Then please remove the "dynamic" in the line.



 Sorry, didn't even see it there, thought I'd gotten it.




> My take is different... it isn't a side effect occurring with the hit, but a separate effect/power that has to be affecting the same target, but has to be used together with the same action.. It is only one attack roll, but that is why the two linked powers should have the same bonus and chance to hit. You don't gain accurate homing etc for free by linking powers.




i wholeheartedly disagree, but you're the dm.  Guess I'll drop the indirect for it.  So in that case when I do anything to the primary it affects the secondary too, eh?  so power attack would up the save dc of the linked affliction, as would a crit.  good to know


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2012)

Jemal said:


> That's how 'sonar' was written 2e so I just took the same powers in 3e.



The detail I dislike is the accurate on the ultrasonic only part. I sounds like a cheap way to buy accurate for all your audio. Please say in which case full accurate audio is better than only ultrasonic audio. If I can see the value, I will allow it as you intended.



> Sorry, didn't even see it there, thought I'd gotten it.



Thanks



> i wholeheartedly disagree, but you're the dm.  Guess I'll drop the indirect for it.  So in that case when I do anything to the primary it affects the secondary too, eh?  so power attack would up the save dc of the linked affliction, as would a crit.  good to know



Yes, both will increase the afflictions save DC.


----------



## jkason (May 14, 2012)

Firstly: Vacation Notice

I had nearly none of the time I thought I'd have over the weekend to get ready for my trip, so between having to do crunch in the prep for that and trying to get my ducks in a row for a long absence from work, I don't expect I'll have Brick's fixes done before I leave. My apologies.


----------



## Jemal (May 15, 2012)

the ultrasonic was just in there b/c it seemed to make more sense for sonar, if you dislike that then i'll just drop the ultrasonic part and make normal hearing accurate, fixes the problem AND costs less.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 15, 2012)

That is fine Jemal. Ok, we continue soonish and re-introduce Brick later once jkason comes back from his vacation.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2012)

> Emma Frost's diamond form apparently blocks telepathy, so I suppose I  could try statting something like that up for another material, but I'd  like to avoid the math headache if possible.



Actually, I will not allow something like this. "Changing your form to materials" does not include immunity to mind effects as an option. But I would allow it as a powerstunt.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2012)

Alright, finished my surprise round summary. Only Siren/Jemal gets to act before the NPCs.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2012)

Perfect timing, I was just about to head to bed.. being the only one before NPC, I can take my action and then off to sleep while everybody else responds.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi, [MENTION=9026]Jemal[/MENTION], I'm currently waiting for Siren's actions in her second regular combat round.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2012)

Apologies didn't know if you'd be cycling back up to the top or posting a round summary before me.  Siren's action is up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2012)

I always do the former to alternate Player and GM posts. Thanks for posting


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2012)

Will be leaving on vacation tomorrow morning for a week.  Feel free to NPC Siren.  Her priorities will be trying to remain hidden and cover her allies with illusions or get information from the V'sori with mind reading if possible.  If she really needs to, she'll break out her combat powers and help with the fight, but she's more concerned with completing the mission and getting information at the moment.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2012)

Waiting for Helis' and Sorceress' actions. (Siren is NPCed until Jemal's return)


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2012)

Oops, thought I had posted mine already...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2012)

Jemal's return.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Jemal's return.



Welcome back. You didn't miss much in this thread


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2012)

Only Helis' actions are missing. BTW, everyone still needs to move through the portal. It is no automatic group teleport. Those who posted already an action, but still have their move action unspent, may post the character moving through the portal.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2012)

Good point. I have edited my post in order to make this clearer. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2012)

Siren's not going through, she's going to try to keep forces distracted thinking there's still a full assault outside.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2012)

That was rather effective. 

And lots of 1s there with the Dodge rolls. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2012)

I only see three options for us here...

a) stop attacking (not really a serious option)
b) take the risk and hope to bring him down before he can do any serious harm (maybe protecting them with some Alternate Effect (Extra Effort / Hero Point) for mental protection might be helpful)
c) try to get them out with a teleport (which would require Extra Effort or a Hero Point for an Alternate Effect, that actually can get them out; the Portal does not work for that, as they would have to be able to go through it, which they are not)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2012)

I was thinking a power stunt teleport to get the family out - You could describe it as opening the hole under them so they fall, or behind them and pushing them through, etc.

I'd try to stunt a mental protection for them but Sirens outside.. Bad call I guess.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2012)

I could make a Rank 9 Accurate Teleport with Extra Mass 5, which should suffice (distance is 2 miles then).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2012)

Late to the party, but Ben can try a simplified stunt to let him switch forms more quickly (standard to move action), then use his Create Object ability from sand form to cover the family. That only works if the warlord's mental blast isn't a Perception power tied to his telepathy, though, so the teleport stunt is probably the best bet.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 2, 2012)

Helis can... hmmm attack?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2012)

Currently, only Jemal has posted for the current round...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry! Posting now... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2012)

We all have communicators to reach our "employer", right?

Might be useful to get some pick-up crew in place...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> _OOC: Question, can Helis use his regeneration to heal the staggered condition?_



No, Helis has 4 levels of -1 Toughness penalty (I still call them bruised levels). Regeneration heals them first before removing conditions.


> Remove penalties to your Toughness checks due to damage equal to your  Regeneration rank each minute. You *then* recover other damage conditions  equal to your Regeneration rank each minute, starting from your most  severe condition.



BBM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanee said:


> We all have communicators to reach our "employer", right?
> 
> Might be useful to get some pick-up crew in place...
> 
> ...



Yes you have, but you can also use them to communicate with each other.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 17, 2012)

according to the rule book, Regeneration doesn't change the order in which you heal, just the rate at which you heal.  Normally you recover the WORST damage condition first.  Regeneration just makes that happen quicker.
Page 192 : 'a damaged character recoers from being incapacitated, then staggered, dazed, and finally removes a -1 toughness check penalty per minute until fully recovered'
Regeneration 10 improves the per minute to per round.
Unfortunately, Helis' regeneration also has Source: Sunlight, and he's indoors at the moment.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2012)

I actually cited the same book, but page 123, under "Regeneration".
And I like this better.
I don't like characters jumping up from incapacitated each round. Healing the Toughness penalty first gives this a nice buffer and gives enemies the possibility to keep hitting to keep the character down.

But I will take a look at their forum if there is any clarification for this.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2012)

Just reposting to the OOC thread in case there's need for discussion : 

I missed how bad their saves were, can I change my action?  Since Siren was in contact with them when they were attacked, could she be aware of how badly they were hit? (Between Sonar over the comms and her Mind reading/Telepathy?)
Also, I'd like to know if you'd allow the following as a power stunt on her psychic array: 
"Mental soothing" - Healing 9, Area(+1), Perception(+2), Limited: Others(-1), Selective; with the other points being spent to maintain mind reading/communication/whatever I need to still be able to mentally 'perceive' Ben and Helis.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2012)

If I'm up to allow the "only others" limit, I'm not going to allow "only herself" stunts later... but the singing limit would make sense.
To perceive them, you could get mental awareness with the acute extra and an appropriate reach. I will not allow sonar over comms, Communication or Mindreading to count as perceiving. Direct sonar would be fine.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 3, 2012)

[MENTION=9026]Jemal[/MENTION] , you rolled Persuasion, but the words you wrote for Siren are strongly suggesting an Intimidation attempt. Can you please either rewrite her speech or give me your ok to use her Intimidation ranks for the check? Thanks.

BTW, no, the Slashers work nearly directly for the V'sori, to do what they are just doing (harassing people). There are no more "powerful friends" than their bosses as far as they are concerned. And police are more likely to help them than their victims in a conflict.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 6, 2012)

Siren doesn't have intimidate, that's for directly threatening people.  I prefer leaving that roll to my attack bonus. 

Also their introduction had me thinking they worked indirectly in support of the aliens, not as a direct force.

I had planned to have Siren speaking down to them as someone in a position of authority would, insinuating that we worked for people whom they'd rather stay on the good side of.
I could see an argument that it should be a deception check to convince them that she works in a superior position to them.  In that case her result would be 4 lower, for a 17.

I doubt this is going to work given the poor rolling..
If Siren gets another action before combat and realizes they're not convinced, she'll start singing her song.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2012)

I still see threatening to use connections to powerful friends to make someone back down and an Intimidating attempt. Intimidate is a social skill and not all intimidations have to be physical. So, no, it didn't work.

Rolling saves for 5 thugs below.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone still here/ interested?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 15, 2012)

Sure, I am still here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2012)

The sirens call cannot be silenced.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 31, 2012)

Only two?

So,  @_*jkason*_  and [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] lost interest, right?

BTW, I should have done the role call in the OOC thread


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm game, not much time in my hands lately, so please bare with me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 1, 2013)

I start a new job tomorrow, so I can completely understand. But this is my longest ongoing game, so I don't want to let it die.


----------



## jkason (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to bow out at this point. I've been increasingly overwhelmed with RL, and it's not likely to let up any time in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 2, 2013)

I totally understand. Good luck and see you around.

---

So, some re-recruitment and then re-start?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 3, 2013)

Walking Dad said:


> BTW, I should have done the role call in the OOC thread




Isn't this the OOC thread?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 3, 2013)

??? I could have sworn I posted in the wrong thread, but now all seems alright...


----------



## Jemal (Jan 30, 2013)

SO, recruiting or calling it?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 31, 2013)

I have currently some medical problems. It started last year and got worse. I take now a new medicine that will hopefully have the  right effect, but I feel currently not able to re-start, as much as I would like to continue. Maybe if you can wait for mid February?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 2, 2013)

Best wishes for your health, Walking Dad. Hope it gets better!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Feb 2, 2013)

Aye, get well and don't worry. we'll wait, i was just wondering what was up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello,

I'm better, but I have some very bad experiences with trying to resurrect a game that was suspended this long. Who is still there and interested? And if there is still enough interest, where should we continue? I would at least trying to restart the current scene, as we are all out of the mood and the story, I fear.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm here and interested. Whatever way you decide to go, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm good to go.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 27, 2013)

Missed this... but otherwise still here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 28, 2013)

Alright, three is good enough for me. Any suggestions where we restart? Just after the last briefing?


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2013)

Sounds good to me! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Mar 4, 2013)

aye.  Shall we re-recruit?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 4, 2013)

Seems good enough, although you could also advance the plot a little bit.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 6, 2013)

Jemal said:


> aye.  Shall we re-recruit?



I'm not sure how many M&M hungry players are still on this board. I will start a re-recruitment thread either tomorrow or on Friday, depending on how busy my RL will be.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, it cannot hurt to try. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi everyone found the way to the OOC thread?
New players, please copy your sheets to the RG. The link is in the first post.

The story thus far:
The first members of this Omega cell were busted out by Dr Destruction.
Their first mission was to rescue someone called Mindjack from a prison camp.
2nd mission ...

wait, first some mechanical questions:
Shall we keep the old threads or start new ones for the new team constellation? It would have some merits, as the old RG still has some now defunct ex-PCs and the the IC game will re-start before the begin of the current mission.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd say definitely a new IC thread.  As far as the RG, that's probably not too much of an issue.

And are we missing a mission?  I remember getting a power source from underwater, and visiting some underground resistance guys.. and there rescuing was the President (Or was it vice president?)
Or am I just on crack?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2013)

A new thread would be nice for the newbies, perhaps with a quick 'the story so far' summary to give a broad overview of what has happened.

Not that I won't read the rest of the posts, but there are enough of them that I don't know when I'll be done.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 6, 2013)

I also agree on a new thread. I updated Helis, he was made when my comprehension of the rules were limited at best. I think he now refelcts more what I have envisioned for him, without changing his unique feel and murderous intentions.


----------



## Goldhammer (Jun 6, 2013)

A new IC thread would be good, give us all a fresh start

Hey could I get a link to the RG page so I can post my character?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Evil-quot-M-amp-M-3e-RG&p=5907447#post5907447


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2013)

Still working on the introduction. Would the "old hands" be so nice to retell the previous encounters, please?

Thanks and sorry again for my current low-speed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2013)

Alright, I will do it myself then (you means the players that were in the game at this moment):

You started sitting in an alien transport vessel on the way to your likely dissection when you were busted out by Dr Destruction. He forced you into joining the Omegans, a resistance group of former super villains.
Your first assignment was to free a fellow named Mindjack from an alien prison camp. You also rescued some more.
Your second assignment was to find and secure an energy source for DD. It involved searching the sewers, have some fight and diplomacy. After destroying a giant guardian robot you succeeded again.

more a bit later or retold by a player 

we are currently at this post in the old IC thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Evil-quot-IC&p=5710923&viewfull=1#post5710923


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 21, 2013)

Then we got into the aquatic lab, wrecked a few things, kill some more aliens, and had to flee when the thing self destructed.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2013)

At what point in the IC thread will the new PCs be introduced? Or will that be in a new thread?

And how will we be integrated? Are we just new recruits coming to help, or do we stumble across each other, or...what's the plan?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 23, 2013)

Doc Destruction will send the old characters to investigate the hideout of another Omegan team. The new PCs are a newly assembles third teem that will assist the first. Later they will be officially combined. There will be a new IC thread and a new RG.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 23, 2013)

Ah, I see things are taking form here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2013)

I was invited to my cousins marriage and will be away from Jul 28-30. I  doubt I will have Internet access there, so excuse my absence from this  board for the three days, please. Thanks.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope we're not waiting on me. Hee hee.

Any word here?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 18, 2013)

Sorry, just the regular RL madness. I'm currently looking for a new job and promised to visit my parents with the kids the next week. But I will try to come through.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2013)

Good luck! 

Bye
Thanee


----------

